# Nintendo 3DS Thread of NOT seeing 3D on the 2DS.



## Tazmo (Jan 7, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 7, 2013)

*Nintendo 3DS Thread of 22 Million Sales!*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## DedValve (Jan 7, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> So it is a 3DS game?



The pokefag game to be announced tomorrow? Yes. 

I can't wait for Poketroze 2 exclusively for the 3DS!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 7, 2013)

Why did you post that again? lol


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 7, 2013)

Top 5 posts, in before this thread gets completely obliterated by whatever that Pokemon announcement is.



St NightRazr said:


> Why did you post that again? lol



The bot automatically reposts the last post of the thread when it makes a new one.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 7, 2013)

Well its weird and out of place/context lol


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 7, 2013)

So, it's either a remake of gen 3 or a new gen.

Whoohoo?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 7, 2013)

Hopefully the new gen.


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 7, 2013)

Pokemon Fucking Rainbow is such a hilarious name that...it somehow fits. Damn these fucking rumors to hell.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 8, 2013)

Tazmo's a bot?


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 8, 2013)

So new Pokemon game? For the 3DS? May actually get this one if I feel up to it.


Also first page. woooo!


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 8, 2013)

It better be the last one.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 8, 2013)

Come on, Pokemon news.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 8, 2013)

I'd be mad if it was really called Pokemon Rainbow. But very happy if the rumour was true. Lets just hope this particular source is trolling us. (He has leaked true info before this guy)



Oh look Bringer its getting a Demo. We can try out Castlevania


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 8, 2013)

this shit should be updated to 27 million sales.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 8, 2013)

Fuck that shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2013)

Pokemon X and Y confirmed for the 3DS, worldwide release in October.. this feels good


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 8, 2013)

Ok so year of 3ds?

I mean all the games coming out now with pokemon.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 8, 2013)

glad i kept mine


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## DedValve (Jan 8, 2013)

The hype? The hyep!? THE ADF;SDFJAS;FKASDFLASDFASLDKFSDFSDF!!!!!!


Dedvalve confirmed for nintendos bitch this year.


----------



## Ukoku (Jan 8, 2013)

Nintendo tryin' to make me broke


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 8, 2013)

I gotta mail my wallet to Nintendo. Just gonna get it out of the way...


----------



## Blunt (Jan 8, 2013)

It looks like I'll be getting a 3DS now.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 8, 2013)

About Damn Time^

SO MUCH IN THE LIBRARY ITS AMAAAAZZZZIIIINNNGGGG


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 8, 2013)

SO MUCH 3DS NEWS! 





POKEMON X&Y AND SMT IV HYPE THROUGH THE ROOF!
Update thread title to 27 mil please


I want chocolate


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 8, 2013)

What games are people still playing,since the pokemon announcement there's a high chance of me getting one. Shit Fire emblem and Monster hunter come out this year too,  why does Nintendo want my money so...


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jan 8, 2013)

Anyone else remember KAIO: King of Pirates? I really hope that gets localized, because the trailer looked good, even if we haven't seen actual gameplay.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 8, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> What games are people still playing,since the pokemon announcement there's a high chance of me getting one. Shit Fire emblem and Monster hunter come out this year too,  why does Nintendo want my money so...



I'm playing Zero Escape right now... It doesn't seem to be anywhere near as popular as it should be. It's awesome and silly and thrilling and very, very confusing.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 8, 2013)

Phantom Roxas said:


> Anyone else remember KAIO: King of Pirates? I really hope that gets localized, because the trailer looked good, even if we haven't seen actual gameplay.


I want a game that plays like Skies of Arcadia again. So Im not too interested in  Kaio


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 8, 2013)

*looks @ Pokemon 6th gen trailer*



To the people who believed the 3DS would stay dead in the West, eat freakin' crow.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 8, 2013)

Hello info!


----------



## Blunt (Jan 8, 2013)

I hope the US gets different colors of the XL by October. I'm not really feeling the red or blue.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 8, 2013)

Blue was pretty nice when I saw it in person for the first time on the plane. Actually made me interested in the XL somewhat.
 Its very thin.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 9, 2013)

That Pokemon trailer looked pretty baller I have to admit.

I might actually get one of these games, unlike Black and White.

In the mean time though my attention is devoted entirely to Fire Emblem. 



Phantom Roxas said:


> Anyone else remember KAIO: King of Pirates? I really hope that gets localized, because the trailer looked good, even if we haven't seen actual gameplay.



That was Inafune's game wasn't it?

I doubt we'll hear anything more about that until after Soul Sacrifice releases.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 9, 2013)

Wait... So what did I miss?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 9, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Wait... So what did I miss?



Pokemon news is about Pokemon.

Pokemon fans continue to waste their money.

Same old, same old.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 9, 2013)

Velocity said:


> I'm playing Zero Escape right now... It doesn't seem to be anywhere near as popular as it should be. It's awesome and silly and thrilling and very, very confusing.



I know right? 

[YOUTUBE]ORNlqA-U-x4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 9, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Pokemon news is about Pokemon.
> 
> Pokemon fans continue to waste their money.
> 
> Same old, same old.



Fanboys be pissing their pants, ey?

Yeah... Same old.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey Death Animal Crossing is coming out on Feburary 7th.....









~in Korea MUHAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## DedValve (Jan 9, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Hey Death Animal Crossing is coming out on Feburary 7th.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FUCK YOU. 

I actually fell for it


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 9, 2013)

Saint, I will cut you.

What does it say for America... if anything?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 9, 2013)

No word , but Fantasy Life by Level 5 is being made into a series

CHANGE THE THREAD TITLE TO 27 MILLION!


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 9, 2013)

Well, I guess it's "good news"... I mean, if KOREA is getting it on February 7th, we probably won't be waiting much longer.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 9, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Saint, I will cut you.
> 
> What does it say for America... if anything?




Nintendo of America says they'll be ready to release as soon as The last guardian comes out.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 9, 2013)

Dont you mean as soon as Tazmo becomes a real boy?^


----------



## DedValve (Jan 9, 2013)

Tazmo is incapable of love. Only the one to open his heart will be the key to his future. *CUE SANCTUARY SONG*


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 9, 2013)

JOPO OR ENGLO VARZIONS?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 9, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Pokemon news is about Pokemon.
> 
> Pokemon fans continue to waste their money.
> 
> Same old, same old.



Bitter much?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 9, 2013)

A whole bunch of people who havent played pokemon in years or never before are interested in these games

All 5 of the new designs are awesome and as said they are being pretty well recieved


----------



## Ukoku (Jan 9, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Bitter much?



Haha. I must be tired. I read this as "bitter bitch" at first .


----------



## Blunt (Jan 9, 2013)

I never really understood the appeal of Animal Crossing. I played my friends game awhile back and I found it horribly boring.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 9, 2013)

Which version? 

Eh not into Animal crossing. I played the crap out of harvest moon though.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 9, 2013)

*There’ll Be Over 700 Pokemon With The Releases Of Pokemon X And Pokemon Y, Plus Additional Details*



> Yesterday, Nintendo revealed two brand-new Pok?mon games – Pok?mon X and Pok?mon Y, which are exclusive to the Nintendo 3DS and will be launching worldwide this October. Pok?mon Company President Tsunekazu Ishihara shared several tidbits on the upcoming games, which can be read below.
> 
> *-In addition to existing Pokemon, there will be a large number of completely new -Pokemon. The additions will bring the total number of Pokemon in the franchise from the -current 649 to over 700.
> -Because of Pokemon X and Y, the Pokemon anime, movies, card game and merchandise will “break into a new dimension.”
> ...





Hype inflated.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 9, 2013)

You do know I found that first right^

Last night XD


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 10, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> I never really understood the appeal of Animal Crossing. I played my friends game awhile back and I found it horribly boring.



You, sir, are on my level.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 10, 2013)

Shion shut the fuck up. Animal Xing is dope yo 

New battle system? New dimension? New communications system?


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 10, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> I never really understood the appeal of Animal Crossing. I played my friends game awhile back and I found it horribly boring.



I agree with you. Animal Crossing is utter shit.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 10, 2013)

I can understand if you don't like it, but calling it "shit" when it isn't is just wrong. There's a difference between not liking a game and the game itself being of terrible quality. Animal Crossing is a very well made game. 

However, it is not your cup of tea.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 10, 2013)

Erhem 


And of course 

SSB4?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 10, 2013)

*3DS sells 1.25m in NA NPD charts*



> *3DS: 1.25M* (-21.8%)





There, now the 3DS can shut the idiots up who thought it would stay dithered in the west. .


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 11, 2013)

27 Mil worldwide is pretty good ._.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 11, 2013)

Got a 3DS xl a few days ago. Its amazing.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2013)

You poor bastard.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Shion shut the fuck up. Animal Xing is dope yo
> 
> New battle system? New dimension? New communications system?



Shit has battles? 

LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2013)

What the fuck is that smiley? Lololol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2013)

its so edgyyyyy


----------



## DedValve (Jan 11, 2013)

The official "howdy" smiley of the UK. That's how all the edgy Europeans greet you know!


----------



## vanhellsing (Jan 11, 2013)

Khris said:


> its so edgyyyyy



no


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2013)

People say 'hey' with the fuckin face?


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## DedValve (Jan 11, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> People say 'hey' with the fuckin face?



*smokes cigarette* Fuck you brah.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## DedValve (Jan 13, 2013)

SHIIIIIT. My parents through out the 3DS box and it turns out thats what I needed to get points for registering with club nintendo


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey guys, this sent me over the roof. Such a great reward for a long hard day XD


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 14, 2013)

Ohhhh, no one else had posted that news yet? I could've sworn someone did.

Either way, yes, the FE bundle coming over here is awesome. I probably would've went for it if it was an XL, since I already have a regular 3DS. Gonna wait for a specially themed XL.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 14, 2013)

Just get the blue XL its pretty nice actually.
Im getting the bundle regardless, someone already pre-ordered me a physical copy of FE too


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 14, 2013)

Why would you get two copies of FE:A?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 14, 2013)

Wasnt intentional lol


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 14, 2013)

Eh, fuck Fire Emblem.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2013)

Why fuck FE? It's pretty awesome franchise from Nintendo. One of their only good ones still around.


----------



## vanhellsing (Jan 14, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Eh, fuck Fire Emblem.



fucking no dick

and


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 14, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Eh, fuck Fire Emblem.



Did you forget to check up on your mentally retarded though process again, Shion? 



> Why fuck FE? It's pretty awesome franchise from Nintendo. *One of their only good ones still around.*



Umm, elaborate plz?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2013)

One of the only series Nintendo still makes first party wise I still buy.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 14, 2013)

Whats wrong with the rest of them?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 14, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Whats wrong with the rest of them?



Most of Nintendo first party is either dead, in decline, or MIA.

Plus the only thing that sells halfway decently is Mario and Zelda, and Pokemon if you count that as first party.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 14, 2013)

Well we still have Kirby, Sin & Punishment, DKC, Xenoblade, Pikmin and Fire Emblem so i wouldn't say those type are "dead" unless we are talking about sales. 

Though if we were talking about F-zero, Star fox, and *maybe* Metroid after the Other M thing then i could somewhat see what you mean. But hey, it doesn't mean Fire Emblem is one of the only few good things coming out of Ninty.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 14, 2013)

Pokemon is absolutely first party. Nintendo owns both Gamefreak and The Pokemon Company. The Pokemon Company is pretty much a puppet company of Nintendo's. 

Also, the new Animal Crossing has raped Nintendo's other games sales wise.

The only Nintendo series that are somewhat dead are Metroid, F-Zero, Star Fox and probably Advance Wars. 

However, since Intelligent Systems has finished with their Paper Mario and Fire Emblem projects I hope they make another Advance Wars game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 14, 2013)

If Metroid is dead, by that logic, Kid Icarus is also dead since Sakurai isn't working on that shit anymore again.

Other M is a pretty recent game, why the hell is the entire franchise dead because of it?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 14, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If Metroid is dead, by that logic, Kid Icarus is also dead since Sakurai isn't working on that shit anymore again.
> 
> Other M is a pretty recent game, why the hell is the entire franchise dead because of it?



I said somewhat, not completely. Meaning that there hasn't been a proper/worthwhile/defining game in quite a while. Starfox 64 3D also came out recently, but I still listed it as somewhat dead because we haven't had an original, new and memorable Star Fox experience in a long time. 

I mean, if all we kept getting for Mario for the next 5-10 years was Mario Party/Sports games, would you not consider the franchise somewhat dead as a whole?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 14, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Sin & Punishment



Deader than dead.



> DKC



It'll be years before we get another DKC.

Donkey Kong as an IP was also pretty much garbage prior to DKCR due to all the crappy spinoffs it got.



> Xenoblade



Xenoblade's a standalone game, loosely tied to the Xeno series.

Not really the kind of thing I'm referring to.



> Pikmin



Was MIA for an entire gen until Pikmin 3.



> Fire Emblem



Was in decline until Awakening revived interest in it, though it remains to be seen how it'll be received in the West.



> Though if we were talking about F-zero, Star fox, and *maybe* Metroid after the Other M thing then i could somewhat see what you mean. But hey, it doesn't mean Fire Emblem is one of the only few good things coming out of Ninty.



Most of their IPs go unused either because they don't sell well enough or because they don't know what to do with them, or both.

It doesn't help that often when a neglected IP is given a game at last it winds up being some awful spinoff that fails to capture what the series is beloved for, or is an entirely genre from the main games of the series.

Metroid and Starfox really embody the kind of pessimistic attitude many have regarding Nintendo first party recently.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 14, 2013)

You've been playing your PS3 too much^ multiple entries into a series should come in when there are improvements to bring into the series in gameplay. Its like the new DmC, it may be fun for some people but its completely irrelevant, it does little to nothing for the series because it improves on nothing. The same old same old on the same console for too long starts to loose its fun. Story based trilogies like Mass Effect and the like should be like the Lord of the Rings trilogy on a single console generation  but they should all feel like a stand alone game as well.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 14, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If Metroid is dead, by that logic, Kid Icarus is also dead since Sakurai isn't working on that shit anymore again.



Kid Icarus might be MIA for the foreseeable future but the IP hasn't really degraded since its last entry was rare example of a well received genre shift.

This isn't the case for Metroid or Starfox, whose most recent entries were less then stellar, to say the least. The gaming public's perception of the series' has been damaged.



> Other M is a pretty recent game, why the hell is the entire franchise dead because of it?



Because Nintendo doesn't know what to do with Metroid now that the Prime series is over. Other M was an attempt to continue to make use of the IP, and it fell flat on its face.

Now the series has basically gone dormant again as it was before Prime, the only difference being its overall quality is now tainted by Other M.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 14, 2013)

@Tsurugi:

At least it actually got a sequel on the Wii. (Though i will admit it was MIA for a whole 6th gen).

That's rather a subject opinion you have there, though i probably shouldn't gawk considering i haven't played much DK for a while lolz.

Umm no, it's a new IP that practically belongs to Nintendo in 1st party categories considering it was originally named to be "Monado" until the producer (err directer whateve?) changed it to "Xeno" traditionally to honor Tetsuya Takashi who poured everything into the game. Including the fact that he was involved with the other Xeno series. So i don't understand your "loosly tied to" claim.

Well hey it was originally gonna be developed for the Wii anyhow, shows somewhat with how Nintendo didn't leave it to die thankfully. 

Really? Were the other games not too while before it?

And that's ignoring the other IPs that have come out and are planned to at least release in the new future, like Monolith soft's new IP (they practically are Nintendo's 1st party studios now) and Retro Studio's secret game being developed. Not that i'm totally excusing some of the ways Nintendo have treated their other IP within how they've performed in their times.

EDIT: Please don't use one game to justify a franchise being tainted, if there were more bad Metroid games then i would see your point. Otherwise i'd have to disagree with your last sentence.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 14, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> You've been playing your PS3 too much^



I don't even own a PS3. vOv



> multiple entries into a series should come in when there are improvements to bring into the series in gameplay. Its like the new DmC, it may be fun for some people but its completely irrelevant, it does little to nothing for the series because it improves on nothing. The same old same old on the same console for too long starts to loose its fun. Story based trilogies like Mass Effect and the like should be like the Lord of the Rings trilogy on a single console generation  but they should all feel like a stand alone game as well.



Nintendo themselves don't even follow this philosophy with their biggest IPs so I'm not sure what point you're trying to make?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 14, 2013)

Its about creating a new experience. Why do you think I dont play mario eh? Im telling you to change you're mentality its ruining the gaming industry and stemming creativity. And havent they been working on Metroid? Nintendo spends a crapload of time in development for a reason.

Windwaker Vs Twilight Princess 

Tell me again that Nintendo doesnt follow that philosophy for everything other than Mario to one extent or another.

A shitload was made better and developed in that jump. That is how things should be done.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 14, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> That's rather a subject opinion you have there, though i probably shouldn't gawk considering i haven't played much DK for a while lolz.



I didn't bother with any of the games myself but I can recall plenty of the shitty spinoffs.
-Mario vs. Donkey Kong
-Donkey Konga
-Jungle Beat
-DK King of Swing
-DK Barrel Blast

The DK series had become a joke until DKCR.



> Umm no, it's a new IP that practically belongs to Nintendo in 1st party categories considering it was originally named to be "Monado" until the producer (err directer whateve?) changed it to "Xeno" traditionally to honor Tetsuya Takashi who poured everything into the game. Including the fact that he was involved with the other Xeno series. So i don't understand your "loosly tied to" claim.



That's exactly my point, it's relation is in name only.



> And that's ignoring the other IPs that have come out and are planned to at least release in the new future, like Monolith soft's new IP (they practically are Nintendo's 1st party studios now) and Retro Studio's secret game being developed. Not that i'm totally excusing some of the ways Nintendo have treated their other IP within how they've performed in their times.



I think new IPs is the best way to go tbh, instead of degrading an existing IP just try something new and see what works.

Unfortunately Nintendo's track record when it comes to new IPs is probably even more hit and miss, judging by their attempts during the sixth generation. (RIP Chibi Robo and Battalion Wars ;_;7)



> EDIT: Please don't use one game to justify a franchise being tainted, if there were more bad Metroid games then i would see your point. Otherwise i'd have to disagree with your last sentence.



Are you really going to deny the series has been tainted in the eyes of many people? Even if future titles are recieved well, Other M's always going to be that elephant in the room.



St NightRazr said:


> Its about creating a new experience. Why do you think I dont play mario eh? Im telling you to change you're mentality its ruining the gaming industry and stemming creativity. And havent they been working on Metroid? Nintendo spends a crapload of time in development for a reason.
> 
> Windwaker Vs Twilight Princess
> 
> ...



"Trying something new" isn't good when it means altering or getting rid of what made the series enjoyable in the first place. It's a mistake to innovate for the sake of innovation.

Case in point Zelda, a series which many feel has lost its luster since OoT/MM (or even earlier) because it's lost sight of what made it appealing in the first place.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 14, 2013)

Its not trying something new, its called improving on the formula not a genre shift .  Do you read? I just gave you a DmC comparison, you should know by now that DmC and DMC4 are miles different. Its ridiculous. Comprehend please.

Zelda's appeal has always been the journey through a world that involves you as you embark on you're quest to restore/save/birth the kingdom with its various lore.  With interesting puzzles and mechanics that make this RPG fun. 
TP was fun. I enjoyed it more than that. Windwaker was just meh for me. TP was bloody well awesome and Skyward Sword was a nice  origin story, game was fun. Puzzles could have been better.
Immersion man.

Stop playing Zelda with gamefaqs and you'll find the game fun.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 14, 2013)

Tsurugi:

Ah.

But you made your point a bit confusing when you claimed it was "loosley tied" to the Xeno series. In which i thought you meant they shared connections besides the name.

Well hey, with Miyamoto stepping down while Takashi Tezuka replaces him there was news along with that which cited Nintendo possibly breaking out more new IP. And i'm assuming they could be more higher budgeted ones like Sony's on the PS3, so all is not lost yet! 

Well you were trying to justify one bad game tainting an entire franchise. Because if that were the case than then the DS Zelda titles have ruined Zelda forever, going by that logic. Unless we can count in the *CD-i* Zelda games....

That's funny, considering Twilight Princess, Windwaker (despite only finishing the 1st dungeon), and Skyward Sword are very fun Zelda games in which i feel are more entertaining than Ocarina of time (never played MM btw). I just can't really agree with that since the Zelda fanbase is already divided with what titles they think are the best as it is. Hell, even the Sonic franchise, despite a lot of crap games in the past made for it has at least shown signs of getting back on it's feat with Sonic Generations/Colors being commonly considered as two of the best Sonic games in ages since the Adventure series. 

(And yes i know, lolsonicfanbaseroflmao).


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 14, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Its not trying something new, its called improving on the formula not a genre shift.



I wouldn't call Windwaker to Twilight Princess an improvement, considering TP is inferior in nearly every single way.



> Do you read? I just gave you a DmC comparison, you should know by now that DmC and DMC4 are miles different. Its ridiculous. Comprehend please.



DmC is a reboot and made by a completely different developer than the previous games, of course it's different. But it does attempt (attempt being the key word) to emulate the older games. Then again no one but Capcom is really sure why the game exists in the first place.



St NightRazr said:


> Zelda's appeal has always been the journey through a world that involves you as you embark on you're quest to restore/save/birth the kingdom with its various lore.  With interesting puzzles and mechanics that make this RPG fun.
> TP was fun. I enjoyed it more than that. Windwaker was just meh for me. TP was bloody well awesome and Skyward Sword was a nice  origin story, game was fun. Puzzles could have been better.
> Immersion man.
> 
> Stop playing Zelda with gamefaqs and you'll find the game fun.



Problem is the worlds of Windwaker and TP were big and boring, there was fuck all to do in them. What's the point of exploring when there is nothing to find?

SS sort of solved this problem by making the overworld more like dungeon, so there was always something to do, kind of like 2D Zeldas.



Asakuna no Senju said:


> Well you were trying to justify one bad game tainting an entire franchise. Because if that were the case than then the DS Zelda titles have ruined Zelda forever, going by that logic. Unless we can count in the *CD-i* Zelda games....



The DS spinoffs have certainly contributed to the erosion of the series's reputation.



> That's funny, considering Twilight Princess, Windwaker (despite only finishing the 1st dungeon), and Skyward Sword are very fun Zelda games in which i feel are more entertaining than Ocarina of time (never played MM btw). I just can't really agree with that since the Zelda fanbase is already divided with what titles they think are the best as it is. Hell, even the Sonic franchise, despite a lot of crap games in the past made for it has at least shown signs of getting back on it's feat with Sonic Generations/Colors being commonly considered as two of the best Sonic games in ages since the Adventure series.
> 
> (And yes i know, lolsonicfanbaseroflmao).



Personal preference aside, I think  TP, WW, and SS certainly have flaws even if they're enjoyable in spite of them. This isn't to say that OoT or even MM for that matter are perfect, but their flaws are perhaps less glaring.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 14, 2013)

Windwaker held no variety in environment(besides the dungeons which this game lacked) and exploration got tedious after awhile.


----------



## The World (Jan 14, 2013)

At least Windwaker was trying something different. Kind of like Mario IPs.

Unlike a certain TP, where the only gimmick is you turn into a wolf, instead of a kid.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 14, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Windwaker held no variety in environment(besides the dungeons which this game lacked) and exploration got tedious after awhile.



TP might have had variety, but the environments were equally tedious.

Every area was big and empty.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah but it wasnt a bloody pain in the arse to get from one location to another and I liked riding  on Epona all over the place

Huge dungeons were fun for me.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 14, 2013)

And plus most of the side characters were interesting imo.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 14, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Yeah but it wasnt a bloody pain in the arse to get from one location to another



I beg to differ, even as a wolf it took forever to get anywhere.



> and I liked riding  on Epona all over the place



Epona was virtually useless once you could transform into wolf form at will.

And it's not like you could go anywhere before then anyway.



> Huge dungeons were fun for me.



Dungeon design is probably the one thing TP has going for it.



Asakuna no Senju said:


> And plus most of the side characters were interesting imo.



Perhaps but Windwaker's were more interesting.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 14, 2013)

I disagree^ 

Horse fights rule


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 15, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> I beg to differ, even as a wolf it took forever to get anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I played Windwaker and found it to be very dull compared to TP. 

I, too, thought the characters in TP were very enjoyable. 

Goes for the dungeons and landscape design. Shit was balllin'.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 15, 2013)

I really liked the characters, dungeons, plot and setting in WW. It's my favorite Zelda tied with Majora's Mask. 

Also, the way Link defeats Ganon in WW is the best in the series. Also, Ganon felt like an actual character instead of the typical embodiment of evil.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 15, 2013)

You're sig is annoying the hell out of me now Death^

Ganon is a giant mighty morphing pig. Why does he need character? Let him be the ominous looming bastard he is.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 15, 2013)

Because it's nice for characters to act like characters instead of showing up at the end of the game to be the big baddie.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 15, 2013)

Anyone who didn't make the Ganon connection the second Zant said he was empowered by his "Dark God" in the middle of the game isn't really up to speed with Zelda Lore.

TP gets so much fucking pointless shit, it's amazing. I like the mostly lifeless ocean of WW and the completely lifeless sky of SS are above criticism while TP's open fields are a blight upon humanity when their size are justified since the game needs to provide proper arenas for mounted combat.

That said, WW Ganon IS the best incarnation of the character, yeah. The game itself is overrated like fuck though.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 15, 2013)

I never said anything about TP specifically. I liked the game.  I was only saying I liked having a developed Ganon rather than a big baddie that just appears at the end of the game. What immediately comes to my mind is Necron from Final Fantasy 9. No foreshadowing, no introduction, no nothing. Not a single reference in the game. FF9 is my favorite FF, but that's my biggest problem with it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 15, 2013)

Seems like most people had a problem with the Zant thing after Ganon took action near the end of TP.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 15, 2013)

Im bored. Anyone feel like playing Uprising or Revelations?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 15, 2013)

I liked Zant.

Fucker was a pimp.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 15, 2013)

Indeed, I would've been fine with Zant being the big baddie.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 15, 2013)

Dat Zant. 

Though one things for sure. Compared to him, Ghirahim gets points for fulfilling his goal technically.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 15, 2013)

I got Sticker Star. I am... surprisingly disappointed. As in, this is actually a pretty bad game. 

-> No point in fighting
-> Boring, uninteresting levels
-> Fun battle system... with no reason to play it
-> Story is nothing special. At all
-> Puzzles are tedious / boring

I'm only on World 2, but I'm thoroughly disappointed. It could be so much better if they didn't remove the leveling aspect of the game. I prefer the art style of this over thousand year door, but everything else is a complete downgrade. I rarely give Nintendo games less than an 8/10, but this is struggling for a 7/10 at this point for me.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 15, 2013)

Dat sux.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 15, 2013)

It does 

I wasn't expecting this at all.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 15, 2013)

Derp for you man^

Now lets see... Oh yeah my wallets hungry XD


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 15, 2013)

Awesome said:


> It does
> 
> I wasn't expecting this at all.



.........well at least there's Fire Emblem and Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon to look forward to.


----------



## lathia (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (Jan 15, 2013)

A pity you can't enjoy it, Awesome. I find myself to be enjoying it very much. Some of the changes are too drastic and "backwards thinking" for some people, and I definitely see where they're coming from. You can blame Miyamoto for it, though. He's the one who basically forced the team to make it what it is, and the end product isn't a typical Paper Mario game. RPG aspects aside, they also got rid of an engaging story and memorable, original characters.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 15, 2013)

I also enjoyed Super Paper Mario quite a lot and thought it was a neat take on the Paper Mario series. It just feels like they took the worst of all games and put it into Sticker Star.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 15, 2013)

I would really like a Paper Mario game on the 3DS that's an actual RPG. I do hope it happens. I have my doubts because Sticker Star has outsold the other Paper Mario games, meaning they'll start thinking that games like Sticker Star are what we want.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 15, 2013)

Whats going to stop them from doing that, really? Miyamoto is stepping down and i'd imagine the fan reception within Sticker Star is something Intellegent Systems wouldn't want to ignore (i think...).


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't think we'll see another Paper Mario game for quite some time, possibly not till the next generation, but the best hope for a return to classic Paper Mario would probably be on Wii U or whatever console follows after.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 16, 2013)

Awesome said:


> I got Sticker Star. I am... surprisingly disappointed. As in, this is actually a pretty bad game.
> 
> -> No point in fighting
> -> Boring, uninteresting levels
> ...



To be expected from a washed up Paper Mario game.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 16, 2013)

Nintendo President Says ?Once Miiverse Hits The 3DS, It Will Be Huge?

Nintendo president Satoru Iwata has told Japanese news publication The Nikkei that once the Miiverse arrives on the Nintendo 3DS, it will ultimately be huge. Iwata used Animal Crossing: New Leaf as an example of the possibilities the social network could bring to the system. Nintendo has yet to announce just when we can expect Miiverse to appear on the Nintendo 3DS.

?Once the Miiverse hits the 3DS, it will be huge. Just imagine the possibilities of playing Animal Crossing: New Leaf while sharing your experiences on the Miiverse. Now that?s something!?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 16, 2013)

This looks pretty nice


But Im sticking to my Fire Emblem 3DS bundle. Just need to know where to purchase it from.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 16, 2013)

Woot here we go yoshi.

Its fold-enabled right?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 16, 2013)

I need 20 more coins to get one, but I have nothing to register.  By the time I get another Nintendo game they'll probably be all gone. I'm not going to buy a game I don't really want right now just to get a damn cleaning cloth.

I could always go to Gamestop and snatch a code out of a box, I guess.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 16, 2013)

Or you know... buy an eshop game.

Lol.

Besides didnt you hear ? Its Pandora's Tower time


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm not buying Pandora's Tower right now. I've limited myself to 4-5 games during the first half of this year. Bioshock Infinite, Pikmin 3, Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate, Animal Crossing: New Leaf and maybe Ultimate Ninja Storm 3.

However, it'll probably change once I start getting big paychecks again. The last one and the upcoming one on Thursday are pathetic because I didn't work many hours while my partner was visiting during the holidays (not voluntarily, but there were also people that came back from college to work during the holidays, reducing hours for everyone). I'm back up to 32-40 hours per week now.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 16, 2013)

..... Why are you getting bioshock infinite :/?


----------



## Monky Business (Jan 16, 2013)

Just a few months for LM2 release. Damn.

Bought Ninja Gaiden because of AVGN and yup it is kind of hard for me but the music chills me down.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 16, 2013)

AVGN? You haz WeedU?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 16, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> ..... Why are you getting bioshock infinite :/?



Because it's gonna be a damn good game.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah sure okay. 

What genre is it anyway? Hop Ziplining first person shooter? 
Eh Ill play Tomb Raider instead :|


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 16, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I need 20 more coins to get one, but I have nothing to register.  By the time I get another Nintendo game they'll probably be all gone. I'm not going to buy a game I don't really want right now just to get a damn cleaning cloth.
> 
> I could always go to Gamestop and snatch a code out of a box, I guess.



Fuck Nintendo games at the moment. 

Many aren't worth it. 



St NightRazr said:


> ..... Why are you getting bioshock infinite :/?



It's a game that I am planning on getting as well. 

Good shit.



Monky Business said:


> Just a few months for LM2 release. Damn.
> 
> Bought Ninja Gaiden because of AVGN and yup it is kind of hard for me but the music chills me down.



Get the fuck out.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 16, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> What genre is it anyway? Hop Ziplining 3rd person shooter?
> Eh Ill play Tomb Raider instead :|



Oh my God, you can't be serious.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 16, 2013)

Im sorry If Im going to the theaters I dont want to see 89/100 everywhere from Game informer ads on the screen in 3D and a few gameplay shots of a guy on a zipline.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 16, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Im sorry If Im going to the theaters I dont want to see 89/100 everywhere from Game informer ads on the screen in 3D and a few gameplay shots of a guy on a zipline.



I have literally no idea what the hell you're talking about.

I'm pretty sure you don't either.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 16, 2013)

Im saying a commercial for a supposedly good game in the movie theaters turned me off of said game because of poorly executed commercial.

I didnt go to AMC to see a bunch of WoW and Bioshock Infinite ads in the previews


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 16, 2013)

As far as I know, Death has been following the game through previews, interviews and gameplay trailers. You saw some random sensationalized ad in the movie theater for the average schmuck.

And he should value your opinion over his?

How the hell do you see a fast paced FPS in action and call it a "Hop Ziplining 3rd person shooter" anyway? Is this the "cogniscant rationale" I'm supposed to have that you repped me about earlier? Because I'm seeing none here.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 16, 2013)

You do realize  I asked a question then expressed my opinion on it correct? I dont see why he likes the game. He can tell me all about, thus encouraging discussion.

Okay lets take you back to reality now , stop presuming things. No ones directive needs to be heed or heard presently.  If you dont understand I will clarify, no need to type all that up for no reason :/. Slow down and get off the crazy train.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 16, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> You do realize I asked a question then *expressed my opinion on it* correct?



Which made absolutely no sense which is why I replied. Not hard.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 16, 2013)

It didnt really capture my interest enough to create a lasting impression and it seems like another weirdly controlled boring shooter,  and that is a perfectly valid opinion if you feel otherwise you can attempt to convince me. 
And what I saw was some guy jumping  from one part of the sky to another in a bunch of misty boats with guns.Hardly any shooting whatsoever.

Before you dismiss a point or an opinion make sure you understand it fully before operating under the assumption that its a load of bullocks.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 16, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Yeah sure okay.
> 
> What genre is it anyway? Hop Ziplining 3rd person shooter?
> Eh Ill play Tomb Raider instead :|



I think you got the wrong game Bioshock is an FPS not 3rd person shooter.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLHW78X1XeE[/YOUTUBE]
See?

I think Fire Emblem will be the only 3DS game I'll get for a while, at least until Pokemon X and Y come out. School starts soon and I won't have any time.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 16, 2013)

Fuck you both.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 16, 2013)

Eh I wrote 3rd person but I meant first person


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 16, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Yeah sure okay.
> 
> What genre is it anyway? Hop Ziplining first person shooter?
> Eh Ill play Tomb Raider instead :|



Have you ever played Bioshock before? 



"Shion" said:


> It's a game that I am planning on getting as well.
> 
> Good shit.



Fuck yeah, we know the good stuff.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 16, 2013)

I can guarantee that he hasn't.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 16, 2013)

Damn.

Is there a special edition for Fire Emblem?  Please tell me there isn't.  I don't want to have to buy it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 16, 2013)

There's this for FE:


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 16, 2013)

Aww i should've waited for that one rather than my flame red 3DS (which is still sexy imo btw).


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 17, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Damn.
> 
> Is there a special edition for Fire Emblem?  Please tell me there isn't.  I don't want to have to buy it.



Then have some self restraint and don't waste your money.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 17, 2013)

I am considering getting Fire Emblem on day one.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 17, 2013)

@Shion:

Shut up, senpai.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 17, 2013)

Rollin' in the Benjamin's.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 17, 2013)

On another note, I bought theatrhythm for my iPod touch to pass the time @college when I have time to kill.

I like it, but don't like the fact that I must buy music... Does the 3DS version have errthang?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 17, 2013)

No, the 3DS version has the DLC as well lol.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 17, 2013)

but theatrythymitatics for retards is dumb and stupid. Then again Final Fantasy in general is dumb and stupid.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 17, 2013)

Of course I havent thats a stupid question


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 17, 2013)

Had a goddamn feeling...


----------



## Krich2nd (Jan 17, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Rollin' in the Benjamin's.



You're rolling in shit


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 17, 2013)

I have only one thing to say at this time.

DAT FIRE EMBLEM DEMO!
I have Fire Emblem Awakening pre-ordered already
Alright now Im just waiting for Castlevania, Etrian Odyssey , money for unchained blades and I have to scrounge up an extra 100$ to get that sexy Cobalt Blue 3DS!

Then I can finally get around to pre-ordering Soul hackers.

Then I'll have to start saving money for the Wii U again XD  

Try out the FE demo Shion


----------



## Masurao (Jan 17, 2013)

Fire Emblem demo was fun...it seems to be alot better than Shadow Dragon already.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 17, 2013)

I was really surprised at the presentation, the game looks fantastic too. Oh yeah I enjoyed Shadow Dragon too but this one is miles better.


----------



## TheWon (Jan 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISP6Qe6nHl4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 19, 2013)

*Investment in social games companies collapsed in 2012, falling by 94% from 2011*



So what happened to social gaming taking over dedicated handhelds for good?


----------



## vanhellsing (Jan 19, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Investment in social games companies collapsed in 2012, falling by 94% from 2011*
> 
> 
> 
> So what happened to social gaming taking over dedicated handhelds for good?



I happy for this too XD


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jan 20, 2013)

Was Shadow Dragon really that bad? I liked Sacred Stones, since that was the first Fire Emblem game I've played thanks to the Ambassador Program. The demo for Awakening was awesome.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 20, 2013)

Nope. It was my first fire emblem^


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2013)

So.. Nothing important then, ey?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 21, 2013)

Not really. No new game announcements and the release dates for all the Q1 games have been revealed.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 21, 2013)

3DS has passed 10mil sales in Japan creeping up on 30 million worldwide

Actually a couple new games were announced, they just haven caught my attention .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2013)

i want names son


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2013)

Aren't important enough, apparently.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2013)

Mirror of Fate and Pokemon X/Y are enough for me for now..


----------



## Blunt (Jan 21, 2013)

Khris, your sig.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 21, 2013)

I find it odd that most of you have a fetish for big eyes, like anime, but also at the same time love azn chicks


Contradictions!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> Khris, your sig.



i know right


----------



## Blunt (Jan 21, 2013)

Goova said:


> I find it odd that most of you have a fetish for big eyes, like anime, but also at the same time love azn chicks
> 
> 
> Contradictions!



I love all women.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey everybody, here's some news you might like. 


*Project X Zone Coming to North America and Europe*



> Good news for fans of Sega, Namco-Bandai, Capcom, and all things mashups, Project X Zone will be getting the localization treatment for North America and Europe. The game is currently slated to release in summer 2013.
> 
> Released back in October in Japan, Project X Zone features more than 200 characters across 29 different franchises. It features characters from three different huge Japanese developers, all coming together to brawl in a turn-based strategy/fighting game combination. Yeah, it's a little crazy.


​


----------



## Blunt (Jan 21, 2013)

Hope it gets a 3DS XL bundle with a new color.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 21, 2013)

YYYYYEEEEEEEESSSSSS


----------



## LMJ (Jan 21, 2013)

WHICH ONE OF YOU BITCHES SAID IT WOULD NEVER BE LOCALIZED? FUCK  YALL.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 21, 2013)

HOLY MOTHER OF ARCEUS YES YES YES YES !


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 21, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Hey everybody, here's some news you might like.
> 
> 
> *Project X Zone Coming to North America and Europe*
> ...





* Blitzes off to revive the PXZ thread filled with glorious excitement*

:WOW:WOW

EDIT: Beat me too it!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Hey everybody, here's some news you might like.
> 
> 
> *Project X Zone Coming to North America and Europe*
> ...



OMG 

make that three games


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2013)

Goova said:


> I find it odd that most of you have a fetish for big eyes, like anime, but also at the same time love azn chicks
> 
> 
> Contradictions!



Anime chicks are stupid as fuck. 

I like me my actual woman.



Death-kun said:


> Hey everybody, here's some news you might like.
> 
> 
> *Project X Zone Coming to North America and Europe*
> ...



Eh.



St NightRazr said:


> HOLY MOTHER OF ARCEUS YES YES YES YES !



Mother of Arceus? 

Get the fuck out.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 21, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> *Eh.*


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 21, 2013)

I never say god, NAOYA ROUTE FOREVER!

Eh I only did the Haru route because thats one fine chick XD 

Am I like the only one here NOT attracted to Asian bitches?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 21, 2013)

Now we just need news about Square Enix stuff.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 21, 2013)

DQ:TW, DQ7 Remake, BD:FF, along with others like PLvsAA would escalate my hype even further.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 21, 2013)

LMJ said:


> WHICH ONE OF YOU BITCHES SAID IT WOULD NEVER BE LOCALIZED? FUCK  YALL.



Esura was the one who said it....


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Professor Layton vs Ace Attorney, along with Ace Attorney 5, was confirmed to be getting localized, we just don't have any solid release dates yet.

I've never played an Ace Attorney game. I've heard they're fun, but I have such a big backlog that I can't afford to sink myself into another series/genre.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2013)

I tried playing both and both ended up boring the living fuck out of me.

I expected more from PXZ, fighting wise, but we're getting a fucking turn based crap; therefore, I'm turned off.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 21, 2013)

I like the fact that PXZ isn't a "fighting" game, considering the fact that almost all other crossovers are fucking fighting games.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 21, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I've never played an Ace Attorney game.



AND YOU CALL YOURSELF A GAMER?!


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 21, 2013)

However, I love the Professor Layton side. 

Just never got around to playing Ace Attorney. Been meaning to.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 21, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> I tried playing both and both ended up boring the living fuck out of me.
> 
> I expected more from PXZ, fighting wise, but we're getting a fucking turn based crap; therefore, I'm turned off.


 why do you call crap whatever you don't like?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 21, 2013)

Any of you remember Beyond the Labyrinth?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 21, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Any of you remember Beyond the Labyrinth?



I do. It ended up dropping off the radar, though.


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 21, 2013)

Project X Zone localization news is awesome, now we just need Bravely Default...SOON.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I like the fact that PXZ isn't a "fighting" game, considering the fact that almost all other crossovers are fucking fighting games.



Two fighting games being crossed over and made into a Turn-Based game is the stupidest fucking thing I have ever heard/seen in my experience as a 'gamer'.



Malvingt2 said:


> why do you call crap whatever you don't like?



Because I think it's crap, bra. 

Turn based works with pokemon and fire emblem (I guess), but it don't work with a game meant for fighting, IMO.

It's like turning Osu Tatake Ouendan into a game of reading music notes.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 21, 2013)

Werent they all going nuts over the 3D effects in it?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2013)

*Who?*


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 21, 2013)

The jiggle butt gang you joined


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 21, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Two fighting games being crossed over and made into a Turn-Based game is the stupidest fucking thing I have ever heard/seen in my experience as a 'gamer'.



Two fighting games? Seems like you don't even know what the hell the game is.  It's a three companies crossover with characters from most of their franchises. In no way was it ever meant to be a fighting game. 

You shouldn't knock things just because they're different.


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't get it. Does Shion just personally hate turn-based (and good) games for the sake of hating?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2013)

Shion's gonna Shion


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> why do you call crap whatever you don't like?



Usually the games he dislikes are the ones that he writes off as uninteresting or have never played it. Besides a couple of stupid ass exceptions.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 22, 2013)

Pimpin'.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Two fighting games? Seems like you don't even know what the hell the game is.  It's a three companies crossover with characters from most of their franchises. In no way was it ever meant to be a fighting game.
> 
> You shouldn't knock things just because they're different.



You know what I meant. 

And yes, I _should_ knock things because they're different. Makes me me.



Ultimania said:


> I don't get it. Does Shion just personally hate turn-based (and good) games for the sake of hating?



I enjoyed certain pokemon games. 

You don't even know if this shit is _good_ yet, either. 



Khris said:


> Shion's gonna Shion



This guy. ^



Asakuna no Senju said:


> Pimpin'.



Pimpin.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 22, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm pretty sure Professor Layton vs Ace Attorney, along with Ace Attorney 5, was confirmed to be getting localized, we just don't have any solid release dates yet.



AA5 was confirmed a day after its announcement. Nothing on PL vs AA as far as I know.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 22, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Two fighting games being crossed over and made into a Turn-Based game is the stupidest fucking thing I have ever heard/seen in my experience as a 'gamer'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Shion quit acting like a little bitch


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 22, 2013)

Dat Monster Hunter art.

I wonder what the WiiU (and the superior version) will look like?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Shion quit acting like a little bitch



Naww.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 22, 2013)

*Pikachu 3DS XL coming to Chile, US might be next*



> Nintendo has been very selfish, hoarding all those lovely special edition 3DS models in Japan and not even giving Americans a goddamn black XL. But every once in a while, Nintendo will surprise us with an act of kindness that makes you say, "Those chuckleheads ain't half bad!"
> 
> This past Saturday, January 19, fans held Pok?mon Day Chile 2013 in Santiago, Chile. Despite being entirely fan-conceived, it received the blessing of JVLat, Nintendo's distributor in the region. As a show of support, a few surprise Pok?mon announcements were made, including a couple of local Meloetta distribution events, a South American Pok?mon tourney, and the arrival of the special edition Pikachu 3DS XL in the West.
> 
> ...


​


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2013)

Pikachu can go suck a dick and get fucked by Onix.


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 22, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Pikachu can go suck a dick and get fucked by Onix.



That actually sounds pretty hot. :ho

I'm definitely going to get Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate. Looks like I'll have another use for the Tumor Pad Pro after all.


----------



## Krich2nd (Jan 22, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> I don't get it. Does Shion just personally hate turn-based (and good) games for the sake of hating?



Yes. He loves to hate.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 22, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Shion-senpai can go suck a 69-inch cock and get anal fucked in 4 ways than one by Hard Gay.



Someones gets a giant pitch fork up their rectum.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 22, 2013)

It's kinda cute.

--

Finally sitting down to play Code of Princess, after I felt I was spending way too much time on the kind of silly story and not enough on the actual game and gave up for a bit; once you get started, it gets slowly more difficult.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 24, 2013)

*Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon has online multiplayer (OP updated)*



DAY 1!


----------



## vanhellsing (Jan 24, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon has online multiplayer (OP updated)*
> 
> 
> 
> DAY 1!



O_o cool beams


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jan 24, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> I don't get it. Does Shion just personally hate turn-based (and good) games for the sake of hating?



No, he's just likes to troll people because Nintendo killed his dog's family in a past life or something.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 24, 2013)

So did you all know Lego City Undercover on the 3DS is a prequel to the Wii U version?


----------



## Krich2nd (Jan 24, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> A projectxzone demo might get Shion to shut up lol



Nothing and I mean *NOTHING*, will get that bitch to shut up. I've tried. Not even a dick in his mouth.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah, Luigi's Mansion having local and online multiplayer was definitely a surprise. It's going to be goddamn awesome.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm seriously getting Kid Icarus Uprising vibes from Luigi's Mansion DM delays. Both being initially scheduled to release before getting bump for another year, having online multiplayer added in after a delay when it was previously never mentioned before, polishing from here and there, etc.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 24, 2013)

Indeed, I'm glad they delayed the game. They're polishing the product and making it the best they can be instead of rushing it.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 24, 2013)

Online for Luigi's Mansion?

The fuck are you going to do online with that shit?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 24, 2013)

Online ghost busting.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 24, 2013)

With a partner? 

Some guy that is a random Toad with a vacuum?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 24, 2013)

Actually, it's different colored Luigis... and I think it's 4 players, not just 2 players.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm still skeptical.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 24, 2013)

This is the multiplayer trailer:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6apQS6rtFW4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 24, 2013)

So it's a 'tower' you complete... 

Advance a floor each one you beat and they get harder and harder..


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 24, 2013)

And here's some in-depth analysis. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldSX2-Iby9o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 24, 2013)

Krich2nd said:


> Nothing and I mean *NOTHING*, will get that bitch to shut up. I've tried. Not even a dick in his mouth.



Are you guys like Steve and Tony?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh please shion you coulnd't put any kinks in mah manly curls even if you did your damnedest.

Dastardly fellow ye are with your wavy locks


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 24, 2013)

So Shion, what do you think of Luigi's Mansion MP?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 24, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Oh please shion you coulnd't put any kinks in mah manly curls even if you did your damnedest.
> 
> Dastardly fellow ye are with your wavy locks



Didn't say nothin about kinks.

Just spray my load on it, is all.



Death-kun said:


> So Shion, what do you think of Luigi's Mansion MP?



Seems legit.

Better than SSBB online, that's for sure.

I give it to ya.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 25, 2013)

Getting the shit out of Luigi when it comes out.

My 3DS will be getting a workout for the next like 3 months.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 25, 2013)

Gonna suck them ghosts.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 25, 2013)

What? Suck? dick? what's all this trashy talk doing in a 3DS thread? Get your minds out of the gutter Luigi deserves better than some trashy dick jokes from immature posters


----------



## DedValve (Jan 25, 2013)

THIS THREAD IS CURRENTLY BEING VIEWED BY CHILDREN!


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jan 25, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Nope. What the fuck kind of dumbass theory is that?
> 
> And who the fuck are you?



Do you have a better explanation for why you hate Nintendo so much? It's obvious we live in completely different realities, so "I'm a realist! Give me some attention! " isn't going to cut it.

I'm someone who hates Sony as much as you hate Nintendo, but isn't as close-minded about it.

Can Shion just get banned so we don't have to deal with his obnoxious trolling anymore?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 25, 2013)

I never said I hated Nintendo, fool. 

I am just very particular about the games I choose to play.

If y'all want to play bullshit like Paper Mario, go for it. I'll keep away from that kind of crap because its not my cup of tea.


Give me Super Mario World and I'll snort that shit like cocaine.

@Velocity
bro.... Come on bro...

That shit wasn't charming at all. Shit was vulgar as all fuck.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 25, 2013)

So much nastiness Shion. Why is your heart so closed? Someone needs to play kingdom hearts and learn a little lesson in opening their hearts to the light


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 25, 2013)

Played the first one, hated the shit of how kiddie it was.

Played the second, much more enjoyable.

Played Chain of Memories. Beast.

Played the 3DS KH. Beast.

What did I learn? Nothing. 

Story is so convoluted that it reminded me of some dumbass FF game.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 25, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Played the first one, hated the shit of how kiddie it was.
> 
> Played the second, much more enjoyable.
> 
> ...




HOW DID YOU NOT LEARN HOW IMPORTANT IT IS TO FILLOPEN UP YOUR DARK SOULHEART WITH THE LIIIIIIGGGGHHHHTLIGHT?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 25, 2013)

They said nothing about any light or shit..

Just stupid crap.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 25, 2013)

THE DARKNESS IS WHERE BAD NON DISNEY UNORIGINAL BLACK PEOPLE HIDE IN. ONLY BY FILLING YOUR HEART WITH THE LIGHT AND TAKING XEMNAS' SECRET HIDDEN POTION THAT HE STOLE FROM HIS NOBODY ANMES WHO WASN'T XEMNAS NOBODY BUT ACTUALLY ANSEMS HEARTLESS WHICH CREATED HEARTLESS ANSEM WHO WANTED TO BE WHOLE BY FINDING XEMNAS BY SEPERATING ROXAS FROM VENTUS WHO IS INSIDE SORA WHILE NAMINE FINDS A WAY TO REUNITE HERSELF WITH KAIRI BEFORE RIKU GOES BLIND.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 25, 2013)

In fact, I learned that embracing darkness gives you immensely strong power...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 25, 2013)

Power means nothing when you have KONTROL!

BUT BECOME ONE WITH THE DARKNESS!


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 25, 2013)

Fuck yes.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 25, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> In fact, I learned that embracing darkness gives you immensely strong power...



Yeah if you want to turn into a puppet getting raped up the ass by a heartless incarnation.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 25, 2013)

Mr Dream Eater didnt get bowled over by anything Asa. Your point is invalid


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 25, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Mr Dream Eater didnt get bowled over by anything Asa. Your point is invalid



It's cool, bra. 

He's just a dumbass.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## "Shion" (Jan 26, 2013)

I liked the Intro theme to KH2.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 26, 2013)

Its an overused overrated piece of shit song. I HEAR SANCTUARY ONE MORE GODDAMN TIME SOME CHILDREN ARE GUNNA GET CUT.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 26, 2013)

>there are people who want to remove the Disney elements from Kingdom Hearts

How does it feel to be the direct influence on everything that is wrong with Final Fantasy and, to a slightly lesser extent, most of Squre-Enix?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 26, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> It's cool, bra.
> 
> He's just a dumbass.



Cram horse dick in your mouth, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 26, 2013)

How about no?

Remember, kids, keep the shit posting away from the threads.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 26, 2013)

Who wants to remove the Disney elements? Thats the whole point of Kingdom Hearts, other than the ridiculous story. If anything this game could use some more Disney. I'd love to see more disney characters have relevance outside their worlds, such as Malificient. I always thought she would be the big bad after the KHII ending but she hasn't shown up since.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 26, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Who wants to remove the Disney elements? Thats the whole point of Kingdom Hearts, other than the ridiculous story. If anything this game could use some more Disney. I'd love to see more disney characters have relevance outside their worlds, such as Malificient. I always thought she would be the big bad after the KHII ending but she hasn't shown up since.



Mmm for the most part. It was like this nostalgic journey but I think at this point with an aging demographic (of people who started), expanding further was the right idea.
Since KH is supposed to continue past Xehanorts story, there is plenty of opportunity to have him lay the foundation for future Disney villians as he did Maleficent and she did Pete.

Though I hope they expand on to more keyblade antagonist keybladers.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm playing Crimson Shroud now... Finally got it earlier today. It's rather stylish and the combat is a bit unusual, plus the way loot is handled is pretty awesome (it's all about winning battles as quickly and painlessly as possible to get the most Barter Points which, in turn, act as currency for you to "buy" stuff your now-slain enemies dropped, like consumable items and equipment).

Plus there are choices and they actually seem to affect the story. *le gasp!*


So half of the thirty top selling games in 2012 were 3DS games, with three of the top five being 3DS games... And Revelations sold a little under 300'000 copies in Japan alone, which is really impressive - no wonder they want to port it to home consoles an' stuff, it'll sell really well.


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 26, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Who wants to remove the Disney elements? Thats the whole point of Kingdom Hearts, other than the ridiculous story. If anything this game could use some more Disney. I'd love to see more disney characters have relevance outside their worlds, such as Malificient. I always thought she would be the big bad after the KHII ending but she hasn't shown up since.



You obviously haven't played Re: Coded and Dream Drop Distance or haven't progressed in it far enough. Maleficent was never intended to be the main villain in Kingdom Hearts. The first game made that very clear. Also, removing Disney from Kingdom Hearts would not make Kingdom Hearts what it is. It just wouldn't feel right.

I also love how Kingdom Hearts is being frowned upon for being ''kiddie'' when those same people probably play Mario despite how ''kiddie'' the series is. Hypocrites.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't know jack shit about the story and am currently in pinochios world in DDD (I fuckin g HATE tron levels. I swear tron should never show up in anything ever again). 

That said I don't give a crap about this story because it's just gone way overboard and I don't even know what system Re: Coded is on nor care. I just want Disney characters to play a big role, I'm sick of Organization XIII and Ansem or Xemnas or whatever fuck those guys. 

I would love for it to be something like all the Disney villains work together and fuck shit up totally warping reality as we know it. Such as Hercules being in Hawaii (lilo & stich) and forced to fight the other hundreds of Stitch prototypes, Snow White landing in Buzz Lightyears universe with Ursula as the big bad in that, so on and so forth. Have some epic crossovers.


----------



## Ubereem (Jan 26, 2013)

I finally started to play my 3DS after a long hiatus.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 26, 2013)

About god damn time XD


----------



## Ubereem (Jan 26, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> About god damn time XD



Fire Emblem demo was nice, gonna cop it when it domes out.

Any worthy 3DS for me to buy?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 26, 2013)

Dud there are tons. Do you have Devil Survivor Overclocked? Or like half of the things out on the system already? I mean tons, Have you played Virtues Last Reward? Code of Princess?The giant DS library itself?


----------



## Velocity (Jan 26, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Dud there are tons. Do you have Devil Survivor Overclocked? Or like half of the things out on the system already? I mean tons, Have you played Virtues Last Reward? Code of Princess?The giant DS library itself?





> Do you have Devil Survivor Overclocked?





> Devil Survivor Overclocked



**


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh must be fun freezing your butt off in Russia not getting any games XD


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 26, 2013)

DedValve said:


> I don't know jack shit about the story and am currently in pinochios world in DDD (I fuckin g HATE tron levels. I swear tron should never show up in anything ever again).



You take that back! The Tron world in DDD was one of the best in the game along with one you haven't gotten to yet.



> That said I don't give a crap about this story because it's just gone way overboard and I don't even know what system Re: Coded is on nor care. I just want Disney characters to play a big role, I'm sick of Organization XIII and Ansem or Xemnas or whatever fuck those guys.



Heh well then you're not going to be pleased with the endgame.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 26, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Oh must be fun freezing your but off in Russia not getting any games XD



Russia?!


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 26, 2013)

So, this happened:



I think the regular 3DS case is going to be that blue color, but there's a poll for the color of the XL case: blue, light green and "gun metal" bronze. Needless to say, the bronze is winning by a landslide iirc. It actually looks awesome.

I'm probably gonna get this. I just wish the regular 3DS case wasn't limited to that blue color... ugh.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 26, 2013)

Anyone up for a bout in Kid Icarus?


----------



## Blunt (Jan 27, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> So, this happened:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you seen a picture of the actual case? I couldn't find one.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jan 27, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> I liked the Intro theme to KH2.



Wow, something we can actually agree on. I've come to accept Hikari as the main theme of the series as a whole, but I like Sanctuary. I do think they need a new song for Kingdom Hearts III, though.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> How about no?
> 
> Remember, kids, keep the shit posting away from the threads.



Sorry if I'm overstepping my boundaries, but might I suggest just banning him so we won't have to worry about that?

Also, am I the only one who really doesn't care how much Disney characters play a role? While I do think it would be cool if they were more important, I'm perfectly okay with the series focusing on its own original characters. It's trying to become something more than "Disney meets Final Fantasy." The Final Fantasy aspect is loosely defined that the original characters work fine for that role.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 27, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Its an overused overrated piece of shit song. I HEAR SANCTUARY ONE MORE GODDAMN TIME SOME CHILDREN ARE GUNNA GET CUT.



It's catchy. 

I preferred Simple and Clean a bit more though.


Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> >there are people who want to remove the Disney elements from Kingdom Hearts
> 
> How does it feel to be the direct influence on everything that is wrong with Final Fantasy and, to a slightly lesser extent, most of Squre-Enix?



Now why in the flying cunts would they want to remove the Disney elements?

Shit will turn into another convoluted FF 'plot'.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 27, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> Have you seen a picture of the actual case? I couldn't find one.



Nope, there is currently no picture of the actual case. I was also wrong about the regular case, there is no color confirmed for it yet. We probably won't see anything until the color deciding poll is over with. I was saying that the color "gun metal" bronze looked awesome. On the poll they show a palette for each color choice. The blue is terrible, the green is a bit better (due to it kinda looking like Brachydios slime) and the bronze is the best.


----------



## Ubereem (Jan 27, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Dud there are tons. Do you have Devil Survivor Overclocked? Or like half of the things out on the system already? I mean tons, Have you played Virtues Last Reward? Code of Princess?The giant DS library itself?



1.Super Mario 3D Land (Starting all over)
2. Resident Evil Revelations (Keep getting my ass kicked by final villain)
3.Re Mercenaries (Too easy)
4. LoZ Ott ( fucked up on the gold spider shit, so restarting everything)
5. Starfox 64 3D


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 27, 2013)

Phantom Roxas said:


> Sorry if I'm overstepping my boundaries, but might I suggest just banning him so we won't have to worry about that?



Overstepping boundaries?

_Overstepping boundaries??_

_Fuck_ moderators.  

Ain't no 'overstepping' nothing.

Speak your mind, son.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm getting the feeling that you actually _want_ me to ban you.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 27, 2013)

Thats how Shion rolls Velocity

You either run with it or you muck about like a slack jawed fool.
Stream it mate.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 27, 2013)

Velocity said:


> I'm getting the feeling that you actually _want_ me to ban you.







St NightRazr said:


> Thats how Shion rolls Velocity
> 
> You either run with it or you muck about like a slack jawed fool.
> Stream it mate.



That's why I love this mother fucker.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 27, 2013)

Better watch your mouth Shion, one false step and it's off to the garbage account disposal for you.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 27, 2013)

It seems not a single gram of fuck will be given by me. 

I'll be watching my dick and where I put it. 

_That's_ what I'll be watching.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 27, 2013)

Getting pwned Gaiden style


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 27, 2013)

That looked pretty beast.


----------



## Ubereem (Jan 27, 2013)

Ay bitches, I'll be picking up MGS SE. Forgot about that game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 27, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Getting pwned Gaiden style



Gotta love the shitty magical purple censuring magic going on.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 27, 2013)

Ubereem said:


> Ay bitches, I'll be picking up MGS SE. Forgot about that game.



For the 3DS?

Do yourself a favor, dont do it. Its a horrible port.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 27, 2013)

Demo seemed alright^


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 27, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Thats how Shion rolls Velocity
> 
> You either run with it or you muck about like a slack jawed fool.
> Stream it mate.



Don't encourage him.

When your dig shits on the floor and starts eating, it's almost kinda funny for a bit.  But you've still got shit on the carpet and the dog will probably throw it back up somewhere else later on.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 27, 2013)

So you actually pay attention to your dog when he shits on the carpet? 

I dont because mine know they'll catch hell from me if they dare to soil my luscious floor.

Now how about we get real Dr. anything else of pertinence you have to remark on? I have no patience for absurdity.

Unless you feel like absconding with your precious daki-mura?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 27, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> So you actually pay attention to your dog when he shits on the carpet?



I hope for your sake you do.  

---

I finally sold my Zelda edition 3DS, so now I just have to wait until the 4th rolls around and I can go pick up my Fire Emblem bundle.  Basically paid the entire thing off with the sale, so I can rest easy.  

But I just saw that they're coming out with the Monster Hunter case for both makes of the 3DS.  WHY NOW?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 27, 2013)

How much did you sell it for, Doc? I bought my Zelda 3DS for $120 and sold it for $420.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 27, 2013)

Only about 190~

It has no box, no dock and nothing but the charger and stylus, though.  I also paid nothing but trade credit for it--and 130 dollars at that, so I definitely came out on top.  I also got a literal bag full of old SNES, Gameboy and N64 manuals that no one needed at work, and all of 'em went up on eBay.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 27, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Don't encourage him.
> 
> When your dig shits on the floor and starts eating, it's almost kinda funny for a bit.  But you've still got shit on the carpet and the dog will probably throw it back up somewhere else later on.



What the fuck kind of analogy is this?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 28, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> What the fuck kind of analogy is this?



A shitty one.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 28, 2013)

You gonna get the Monster Hunter 3DS case, Doc?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 28, 2013)

Possibly.

HOWEVER, it probably won't fit the circle pad pro.  Which I might need of I get 3 and 4 for the 3DS.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 28, 2013)

Capcom has said that it's "compatible" with the Circle Pad Pro, all you need to do is remove the bottom piece when using it. The top piece can stay on, which is the piece that has the Brachydios decal anyway.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2013)

You guys and your circle pad shit...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 28, 2013)

My sister stole my 3DS.... <_<


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 28, 2013)

You should steal your sister's life.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 28, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> You should steal your sister's life.



lol, she is a huge Zelda fan so probably she did to play Oot.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> lol, she is a huge Zelda fan so probably she did to play Oot.



I'm with the Quack... Kill her.


----------



## Krich2nd (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2013)

That's disturbing.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 28, 2013)

Just beat NSMB2. Another game gone from the backlog. Next is to finish Paper Mario: Sticker Star.


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Next is to finish Paper Mario: Sticker Star.



Yeah, I've just completed Gravity Rush. Sticker Star is the next portable game I plan on beating. I'll get back to it on probably Wednesday.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm in world 5 in Sticker Star, there's only 6 worlds in total. I got stuck, though, and switched to a different game. And I didn't go back to finish.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Just beat NSMB2. Another game gone to the 'unmemorable' pile. Next is to finish Paper Mario: Sticker Star.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm in world 5 in Sticker Star, there's only 6 worlds in total. I got stuck, though, and switched to a different game. And I didn't go back to finish.



At least you're way farther in Sticker Star than me...because I'm only in World 2. I switched to Gravity Rush...and well, you know the rest.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2013)

And then stopped giving a shit.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 28, 2013)

I want paper Mario RPG so bad ;-;


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2013)

Are you _sure_.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 28, 2013)

Dont pick up sticker star dead


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2013)

Listen to him.^

_Listen_ to him you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) son of a _bitch_!!!


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 28, 2013)

DedValve said:


> I want paper Mario RPG so bad ;-;



But Sticker Star is not a RPG, just saying.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2013)

You shut up, you.


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 28, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> You shut up, you.



Make me. :ho


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2013)

What happened to Gino?


----------



## Krich2nd (Jan 28, 2013)

Sticker Star isn't bad, but it's not nearly as good as TTYD. I don't particularly care for the fight system.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2013)

I don't particularly care for the _game._


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 28, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> What happened to Gino?


Prolly the same thing that happened to me. New thread.

Sadly I think it'll be around a year until I get more 3DS games. I've got such a big backlog.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2013)

What happened, as in, I fucked the guy.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 28, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Fixed it for you.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh yes.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh _hell_ naw.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 29, 2013)

It's all good, ma son.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 29, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> I don't particularly care for the _game._



This man right here knows whats up


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 29, 2013)

Luckily I got Sticker Star from work.

It's not... awful, but every time I play I just... want to play the original or Thousand Year Door.  So much wasted potential.  It's also quite boring; having to sit through battles every time only to have no kind of progression is a massive mood killer.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 29, 2013)

DedValve said:


> This man right here knows whats up





Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Luckily I got Sticker Star from work.
> 
> It's not... awful, but every time I play I just... want to play the original or Thousand Year Door.  So much wasted potential.  It's also quite boring; having to sit through battles every time only to have no kind of progression is a massive mood killer.



Thank you and thank you. 

I bow to your agreeable insight. 

Now... Fuck all of you.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm gonna beat Sticker Star today.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 29, 2013)

You poor fuck.


----------



## Krich2nd (Jan 29, 2013)

You speas as if you actually played the game. Playing 10 minutes of TTYD doesn't count for shit.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 29, 2013)

I have played every Paper Mario since the n64.

Right now I own TTYD and Sticker Star; I haven't owned an n64 in years () and I sold my copy of the Wii Paper Mario years ago.  And I still don't like the Wii one or Sticker Star, at least not that much.


----------



## Ubereem (Jan 29, 2013)

It's entertaining. It's in the middle.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 29, 2013)

"Gun metal" bronze won the poll for the color of the MH3U 3DS XL case.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 29, 2013)

lololol Shion got whooped like a baby bottom getting smacked by a Nun, 
*ONCE* *AGAIN*. 

Ok so when the hell are Nintendo going to announce the 3DS Zelda title yet?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 29, 2013)

I wish the regular 3DS MH3U case was the same color... instead of that _blue_.


----------



## Ubereem (Jan 29, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> lololol Shion got whooped like a baby bottom getting smacked by a Nun,
> *ONCE* *AGAIN*.
> 
> Ok so when the hell are Nintendo going to announce the 3DS Zelda title yet?



after the release of hd ww. My guess.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jan 30, 2013)

They said they would have a 3DS-specific Nintendo Direct, which hopefully will be similar to the Wii U one. I say wait until that, although there's also the possibility of them announcing Majora's Mask 3D. Then again, I've heard that they want to wait until they make a new game for the 3DS before they make another remake for that system.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 30, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> "Gun metal" bronze won the poll for the color of the MH3U 3DS XL case.



Fuck yes!


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2013)

If I ever upgrade to an XL I'll probably pick that case up.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 30, 2013)

Fire Emblem is getting some great reviews. I am afraid to get the game now because I don't want to argue with myself between FE and MH3G


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2013)

I'll be picking FE up in a few months once I've cleaned out my backlog.  I'm hoping to be all done by the time MH3U comes out. If I am I may pick up Luigi's Mansion, since it also comes out in late March.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 30, 2013)

Wait a second, so FE is coming to Europe in April? lololol *NoA* 2,* NoE* 10... Yes I am keeping track.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 30, 2013)

Fuck man, I can't wait to get a 3ds and Fire emblem, Still have 1 month to go


----------



## Ubereem (Jan 30, 2013)

What people still don't own 3DS?  Need to pick up KIU.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2013)

I find this kind of unlikely.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 30, 2013)

Nikkei reported it


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2013)

I know, but still. There must be some sort of translation error. Next _quarter_? Unless it's a bunch of Nintendo shovelware I don't see how such a quota could be fulfilled.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 30, 2013)

Wait, did the investor meeting already began? And if this is true, then why the 3DS? It already has Pokemon to save it's relevance in the west regions. The Wii U needs more help and resources imo.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 30, 2013)

Because way too many people dont have one yet.  It needs to be DS levels prevalent


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2013)

Alright, upon closer inspection from some other sources, it talks about 10 first party digital/eShop releases. That makes more sense and is a lot more likely.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh, then did Nikkei done goof'd up then?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2013)

Not really. They were being truthful when they said 10 first party Nintendo titles. They just didn't specify what kind, I guess.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 30, 2013)

This could also include eware titles like pushmo/crashmo.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2013)

DedValve said:


> This could also include eware titles like pushmo/crashmo.



That's what I was saying.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2013)

*Nintendo to help Japanese companies bring their 3DS games West*



> n order to boost the number of new games coming to the 3DS, Nintendo plans to work with Japanese third parties to bring their games to the North American and European markets. "Among those third-party titles both developed and published in Japan, there have been some games which Nintendo published in Europe, including the Professor Layton series," president Satoru Iwata explained in a presentation today. "We will increase the number of such games for the U.S. market as well as in Europe. We are also willing to flexibly assist third-party developers in distributing their valuable games overseas." In other words, Nintendo will outright publish more games from other companies, and assist in the distribution of others.
> 
> It's a simple plan, one that could result in the localization of games that third party publishers would find too expensive to localize and market on their own. Ideally, this would involve games like Bravely Default and Professor Layton vs. Ace Attorney; Nintendo's generally reliable curation means we're still safe from humiliating cheesecake ninja game Senran Kagura.


​


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2013)

*Nintendo To Help Japanese Developers Bring Their 3DS Games To The West*



> The Nintendo 3DS is selling like hot cakes in Japan, having crossed 10 million in sales in under two years, but it isn?t doing as well in the west. In the U.S. and Europe, 3DS sales are below expectations, and Nintendo need to do something about it.
> 
> What they?ll do, according to Nintendo president, Satoru Iwata, is release more games that widen the system?s appeal. This involves releasing around ten key games in the near future that will help sell the 3DS to more people.
> 
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2013)

*Rune Factory 4 Coming To North America This Summer*



> While Natsume handled the numbered Rune Factory games, Xseed will publish Rune Factory 4 in North America. This isn?t Xseed?s first Rune Factory title, they also released Rune Factory Frontier for Wii.
> 
> Rune Factory 4 begins when you, either a male or female character, falling from the sky unsure where they are. You are then appointed to be Selphia?s prince or princess and can manage the countryside village in the game. Rune Factory 4 has farming, cooking, and crafting quests. When you go on the field you can tame or fight monsters.
> 
> Rune Factory 4 also has a bunch of characters you can date, including some monsters that become human. Rune Factory 4 will be available this summer on Nintendo 3DS.


​


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 31, 2013)

A lot of info.. Thanks Death Kun.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2013)

No problem.  I'm very excited to hear about Nintendo helping in bringing games over here.


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2013)

Just read about the bit about Nintendo helping bring 3DS titles westward. Sounds very awesome.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2013)

Indeed. It gives Nintendo a better reputation, helps give us what we want and helps get devs more money, which will encourage them to make more games and repeat the cycle. This also practically confirms that the west will get "big" titles like Monster Hunter 4, Layton Vs. Ace Attorney, Bravely Default and Dragon Quest.


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2013)

Now if only I had a 3DS...


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2013)

They're getting to be dirt cheap nowadays if you know where to look.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 31, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Indeed. It gives Nintendo a better reputation, helps give us what we want and helps get devs more money, which will encourage them to make more games and repeat the cycle. This also practically confirms that the west will get "big" titles like Monster Hunter 4, Layton Vs. Ace Attorney, Bravely Default and Dragon Quest.



That, and the third party collaborations that they are planning for the Wii U pretty much says something about their perception towards third parties.


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> They're getting to be dirt cheap nowadays if you know where to look.



I'm interested if "dirt cheap" is "free."


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> That, and the third party collaborations that they are planning for the Wii U pretty much says something about their perception towards third parties.



Indeed. I mean, really... who saw Shin Megami Tensei x Fire Emblem coming?  More crossovers will not only generate a lot more sales, but it will also get third party devs a lot more money on the sole basis that "their" game has Nintendo characters in it. The more money they make, the more games they'll make. SMT x FE is probably Nintendo's way of saying "Thank you" to Atlus for all of their support.  And Layton x Ace Attorney is Nintendo's "Thank you" to Capcom maybe? 

Just imagine the shitstorm if Persona 5 was WiiU exclusive.  3DS is already getting Shin Megami Tensei IV and Soul Hackers, and Devil Survivor 2 Overclocked is very likely to happen even though it's not outright confirmed yet. 



Krory said:


> I'm interested if "dirt cheap" is "free."



Anything is free, my dear boy. Other people may not like your way of thinking, though.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 31, 2013)

Krory said:


> I'm interested if "dirt cheap" is "free."



Shave your head, get a wheelchair and put on some makeup then make a trip to the make a wish foundation 


So was it nintendo that helped bring Project X Zone over? Because no way in hell would a game with as limited appeal as that ever be imported under normal circumstances. Panic mode nintendo is based nintendo.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2013)

DedValve said:


> So was it nintendo that helped bring Project X Zone over? Because no way in hell would a game with as limited appeal as that ever be imported under normal circumstances. Panic mode nintendo is based nintendo.



If Nintendo had any help in it, it's not something we're aware of. They're not publishing it. Namco Bandai said that they're bringing it over and didn't say much else.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2013)

Is it me or does the 3DS have terrible sound?  I really can't play a game without wearing headphones.  Can't hear shit on this system.


----------



## Ubereem (Feb 3, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Is it me or does the 3DS have terrible sound?  I really can't play a game without wearing headphones.  Can't hear shit on this system.



It must be your 3ds. Mine sounds great.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 3, 2013)

*Super Mario 3D Land sales outpacing Super Mario Galaxy*





> Super Mario 3D Land – 8 million copies sold
> 
> (Released Nov. 2011 for 3DS)
> 
> ...





Read it and weep, bitches. 



Death-kun said:


> Indeed. I mean, really... who saw Shin Megami Tensei x Fire Emblem coming?  More crossovers will not only generate a lot more sales, but it will also get third party devs a lot more money on the sole basis that "their" game has Nintendo characters in it. The more money they make, the more games they'll make. SMT x FE is probably Nintendo's way of saying "Thank you" to Atlus for all of their support.  And Layton x Ace Attorney is Nintendo's "Thank you" to Capcom maybe?
> 
> Just imagine the shitstorm if Persona 5 was WiiU exclusive.  3DS is already getting Shin Megami Tensei IV and Soul Hackers, and Devil Survivor 2 Overclocked is very likely to happen even though it's not outright confirmed yet.



Yeah, that and i had no idea it would ever come. Almost as big of a surprise as Bayonetta 2 revelation, though not as butthurt vocally.  And yeah, i could see that happening and it could help make the Wii U be "it's own thing" in library exclusives in regards to third parties. I must say that i'm really liking Nintendo's recent approach upon localization and courting third parties onto their crew, maybe that's why we've been getting a couple of announcements like PxZ and Rune Factory 4 actually coming over to Western territory. 

My face would have the same reaction and pleasurment (i'm so eveil lol) as when Bayo-2 was announced. I'm already enjoying the hell out of Persona 4 since last month, but having the next Persona title on a Nintendo console..... 

*Do it* Atlus. 

Though i can kinda see it being more of a 3DS exclusive, it makes too much sense and if i'm not mistaken, wasn't there a "SMT: Persona" listed on a 3DS E3 2010 title unveiling chart before?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2013)

Ubereem said:


> It must be your 3ds. Mine sounds great.


It's terrible man.  I can barely even hear the intro to Devil Survivor Overclocked.

The Vita is much louder.


----------



## Ubereem (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm still trying to pass it with all stars. Though Mario Sunshine over 3d land for me.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 3, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Super Mario 3D Land sales outpacing Super Mario Galaxy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So the the worse game is outselling what is probably the best 3D Mario ever made. Lovely.

If anything this will only steer Mario games to handhelds and I'm not very on board with that.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 3, 2013)

NSMB is not 3DLand in terms of being "the worse game".  

3DLand is still a well-done game in it's own right, even if it isn't flawless. I still like it as much as Galaxy, despite preferring the latter MUCH more. 

It's not going to stop 3D Mario console titles from releasing, so i don't really see the problem.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 3, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So the the worse game is outselling what is probably the best 3D Mario ever made. Lovely.
> 
> If anything this will only steer Mario games to handhelds and I'm not very on board with that.



The best mario games are always console.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 3, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So the the worse game is outselling what is probably the best 3D Mario ever made. Lovely.
> 
> If anything this will only steer Mario games to handhelds and I'm not very on board with that.



New Super mario bros. absolutely destroyed Galazy and 3Dland combined. Mario won't be handheld, Nintendo isn't stupid. Unless (like sony) they want their brand to fail (the WiiU).


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 3, 2013)

New concept art from Monolith Soft; looks like they're recruiting for Honne's upcoming 3DS project.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 3, 2013)

Almost looks like Vanillaware artwork.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 3, 2013)

Oooh, finally a little tidbit about their 3DS game. :33


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow, Monolith Soft are on a roll!


----------



## DedValve (Feb 3, 2013)

*drinks coffee*

*spits it out*

Monolith making a 3DS game? Soldsoldsoldsoldsoldsoldsold.


----------



## The World (Feb 3, 2013)

FIRE EMBLEM TUMMURAH GAIZ!


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 3, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So the the worse game is outselling what is probably the best 3D Mario ever made. Lovely.
> 
> If anything this will only steer Mario games to handhelds and I'm not very on board with that.



Good thing we agreed to disagree about 3D Land a long time ago. 

Are you really surprised, though? Handheld Mario games almost always outsell their console counterparts because of their ease of access and pick-up-and-play gameplay. Console Marios are usually a lot more massive and longer. They're definitely games that you sit down to play for more than half an hour.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 4, 2013)

Fire Emblem is now out. Go buy it, bitches.


----------



## G (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't like RPG's.
My 3DS is collecting dust atm.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 4, 2013)

G said:


> I don't like RPG's.


----------



## G (Feb 4, 2013)

I can't do anything about it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 4, 2013)

G said:


> I can't do anything about it.


----------



## G (Feb 4, 2013)

Ugh... Code of Princess & Adventure Time aren't released in EU


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 4, 2013)

More about Monolith Soft 3DS Project:



Before 



After?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 4, 2013)

G said:


> Ugh... Code of Princess & Adventure Time aren't released in EU



Europe gets screwed the most.
But it's in the USA so you can import it easily.
Not as bad as say importing from Japan.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 4, 2013)

Why is the 3DS region locked? I'd be importing so much right now!


----------



## G (Feb 4, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Fire Emblem is now out. Go buy it, bitches.



Looking at the reviews and videos, I wish I could.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Feb 4, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Fire Emblem is now out. Go buy it, bitches.



I am going to go play Fire Emblem now. :amazed


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 4, 2013)

Chrom Windwaker Style, courtesy of my twitter feed.


----------



## Ubereem (Feb 4, 2013)

Gonna cop my FE copy.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Feb 5, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> More about Monolith Soft 3DS Project:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually prefer "Before", except for maybe the older character accompanying the girl.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 5, 2013)

Phantom Roxas said:


> I actually prefer "Before", except for maybe the older character accompanying the girl.



Same here, it has a more Dark Fantasy vibe to it.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 5, 2013)

I actually like the before better in all aspects.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Same here, it has a more Dark Fantasy vibe to it.



Thankfully the after still has that aspect


----------



## Velocity (Feb 5, 2013)

So there I was, playing Crimson Shroud for about five hours...

And I get into a fight out of the blue. And it's an Ambush. And the enemies are mirror copies of the three player characters, but with significantly better equipment and magic. Going by how the game works, evidently these guys are carrying some of the best - if not the "ultimate" - equipment available for the player characters and beating them will let you pick up a few pieces (and presumably beating them several times will net you the lot).

And it's a hard battle, too... Easily the hardest fight so far and I've fought Zombie Minotaurs, Dragons, Archdemons and even Lich Lords.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 5, 2013)

Because of the delays gamefly moved the release of dire emblem to the 7th. My day is soured


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 5, 2013)

Being cheap man? Just buy it.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 5, 2013)

I want my 3DS!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 5, 2013)

And I want 200 hundred dollars to appear in my bank account in time for me to get an FE:A bundle before they all extricate themselves from the shelves at Gamestop


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 5, 2013)

I preordered it, and paid a good chunk of it beforehand.

If they don't have any for me, I'll be livid.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 5, 2013)

Good evening, _cunts_. 

What has happened during my absence?


----------



## Krich2nd (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh god...no, NOOO!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 5, 2013)

Shion strikes again


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Because of the delays gamefly moved the release of dire emblem to the 7th. My day is soured



Gamefly doesn't even have JJBA allstars.
how do you think I feel?


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 5, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Shion strikes again





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Gamefly doesn't even have JJBA allstars.
> how do you think I feel?



Like a punk bitch.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 6, 2013)

I haven't even bothered looking for a copy of FE yet, how fucked am I?


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 6, 2013)

I played the fucking demo for that shit, and this is a screen I took.

About all I had to say is stated on one word.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Feb 6, 2013)

All right so I have a problem

*Regular 3DS*

I got this new SDHC 16GB Card, My  SD 2GB one that came with it is fine and works all the time.



I put it in and sometimes it reads it and in about 5 minutes it stops reading it. Sometimes it can't read it at all.

I've already formatted it on my PC, does anyone know what the problem is?


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 6, 2013)

Too large, possibly.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 6, 2013)

I have a 16gb one^

Im guessing its the format or you did some weird funky techno voodoo shit to your SD card


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 6, 2013)

What kind of voodoo shit can one possibly do to an SD card?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 6, 2013)

Dual binary cracking.


----------



## Krich2nd (Feb 6, 2013)

Maybe he fucked it too hard. Got to be smooth with your lovin' you know


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 6, 2013)

Jesus H. _fuck_.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 6, 2013)

Must've been one hell of a boning.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 6, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> I played the fucking demo for that shit, and this is a screen I took.
> 
> About all I had to say is stated on one word.



Shion I may just have to rape a bitch to get her pregnant just to name my firstborn after you. 


Also Gamefly won't ship Fire Emblem until tomorrow, fingers crossed that they ship it to me.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 6, 2013)

With your permission, I'm gonn sig that right there.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 7, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> With your permission, I'm gonn sig that right there.



Do it Shion, bitches will read it and will be on the lookout and I love me a good hunt.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 7, 2013)

Soon as I get outta work, bra.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 8, 2013)

SHIT I've been hit by nostalgia hard. OH GAWD SO MUCH VALKYRIE PROFILE: CoP NOSTALGIA GAAAAAAAAH! Dammit Konami Beyond the Labyrinth and now you have me wanting a 3DS sequel to Covenant of the Plume ._. along with Square to make TheWorldBeginsWith2(TWEWY Sequel)


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 8, 2013)

They'll come out with that shit, no?


----------



## DedValve (Feb 8, 2013)

Of course.


*Spoiler*: __ 



for iphone 




Goddamn Revelations I'm stuck on the raid mode mission where you have to turn off some valves and shit and I totally forgot that puzzle and now I'm just spending my time running back and forth trying to solve it. 

Also I'm confused as to how to get into these secret portals or what they are in Dream Drop Distance. I want some epic fantasy dammit.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 8, 2013)

Gamefaqs is your friend bro....

And so am I. 

I can be a _friend_ to you.


----------



## Krich2nd (Feb 8, 2013)

He doesn't want to be your friend. He just wants your ass. And he will get that ass. At _any_ cost. Good luck!


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 8, 2013)

Dat ass.


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 8, 2013)

All our asses belong to Shion. :ho


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 8, 2013)

Siggin' dat^

With your permission.


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 8, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Siggin' dat^
> 
> With your permission.



Permission granted.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 8, 2013)

Penis in the ass.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 8, 2013)

Dedvalve you know how you can zoom in and out on the touch screen? You just tap the little pink portals(not the red dream eater logo)  on maps and you can go in them, they are challenges.  For the epic fantasys I just use the AR card and let the ursa circus die over and over again, its a much bigger pain to get brilliant fantasys from the Kab kannon.

I restarted the game on proud mode so I could do all that shit ^


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 8, 2013)

Proud mode..

So are you proud now, mother fucker?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 8, 2013)

Nope, I have a shitload of A rank dream eaters maxed out on the link board and I spent 30 hours in 4 worlds. Ryuu Dragon took a while.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 8, 2013)

Don't even know what that is, lol.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 8, 2013)

Its a weird dragon thing that looks like an oversized komodo dragon with a beak and a pair of stilettos


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 8, 2013)

It's wearing _stilettos?_


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 8, 2013)

The fucker has little click clackers on his foot XD


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 8, 2013)

That's some funked up metrosexual shit.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 8, 2013)

Ikr XD Makes a weird noise too


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 8, 2013)

This all in FE and shit?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 8, 2013)

.... ._. Nah man this is Kingdom Hearts


----------



## DedValve (Feb 8, 2013)

Yeah kingdom hearts is confusing as fuck. I expect this from the story (well it's mandatory now) but I don't know what the fuck I'm doing when I'm creating spirits or what the fuck is going on, I just choose the spirits that gives me the best ability links then just roll with whichever looks cool. Shits like pokemon, some of them are even better designed than pokemon too. 

But yeah I'm just plowing through the game not really understanding much of anything, like when seeing a world a black silhouette of a random ass dreameater or fighting some fucked up frog with an insane amount of health. I don't fucking know man.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 8, 2013)

None of them are better designed than pokemon.

I have them all and I can honestly say that.

Dedvalves being aimless.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 8, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Yeah kingdom hearts is confusing as fuck. I expect this from the story (well it's mandatory now) but I don't know what the fuck I'm doing when I'm creating spirits or what the fuck is going on, I just choose the spirits that gives me the best ability links then just roll with whichever looks cool. Shits like pokemon, some of them are even better designed than pokemon too.
> 
> But yeah I'm just plowing through the game not really understanding much of anything, like when seeing a world a black silhouette of a random ass dreameater or fighting some fucked up frog with an insane amount of health. I don't fucking know man.



I like KH, and I gotta get my hands on the 3ds version, but as of now, I'm finding it difficult giving a fuck. 

Shit's gotta get done as opposed to playing games.

I'll get around to it, though.


----------



## G (Feb 9, 2013)

I sold KHDDD pretty quickly. I thought it sucked. Plus it was way too hard.
Not that I don't like hard games though.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 9, 2013)

The final boss is infuriating on Proud Mode without the proper Dream Eaters.

Even with the right DEs he's still tough as hell.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 9, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> None of them are better designed than pokemon.
> 
> I have them all and I can honestly say that.
> 
> Dedvalves being aimless.








Try again.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 9, 2013)

I really wanna play Devil Survivor 2, but I'm reluctant because of the rumors of DS2: Overclocked being made.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 9, 2013)

Garbodor was a nasty looking fuck...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 9, 2013)

G said:


> I sold KHDDD pretty quickly. I thought it sucked. Plus it was way too hard.
> Not that I don't like hard games though.



KH3D was fun yet not *that* aggressively hard IMO, if you exclude proud or critical mode.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 10, 2013)

What if you _don't_ exclude that shit?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 10, 2013)

Critical is a bitch methinks. Proud mode is like playing on normal mode with shitty dream eaters.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 10, 2013)

Critical is a bitch.


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 10, 2013)

Dream Drop Distance isn't hard on Standard Mode aside from the second-to-last boss. I need to replay it on Critical Mode for my challenge.


----------



## G (Feb 10, 2013)

MH3U seems good.
i might buy it when it comes out. hmm...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]9LdmyCO7OEw[/YOUTUBE]
Wouldn't mind this being in future games


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]yAtsYYRv-yI[/YOUTUBE]
Mien got


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 11, 2013)

_Fuck_ Mario and his coin collecting, fake Italian ass.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 13, 2013)

New Nintendo Direct Tomorrow.. 3DS focus it seem...

Edit: 





> Looking for a Valentine’s date? Join us tomorrow morning at 6 AM PST for a Nintendo Direct covering upcoming Nintendo 3DS and Wii U games! As always, you can watch on Facebook or on Nintendo.com/nintendo-direct.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 13, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Critical is a bitch methinks. Proud mode is like playing on normal mode with shitty dream eaters.



Lulz it's all EZPZ.
Get some skill bitches. 

To buy Fire emblem, or wait for Etrian in two weeks.
These are real decisions..


----------



## Velocity (Feb 13, 2013)

So there's a Nintendo Direct tomorrow, 2PM for the UK and Europe, and it has pictures of 3DS's - I wonder if that means we're getting Fire Emblem, Animal Crossing or Etrian Odyssey release dates...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 13, 2013)

NoE one is 3DS focused. NoA is WiiU/3DS.. I find that odd..


----------



## Velocity (Feb 13, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> NoE one is 3DS focused. NoA is WiiU/3DS.. I find that odd..



It's not that odd. We still don't have release dates for this year's big 3DS games, plus any Wii U games they're going to discuss in the American Nintendo Direct won't be out over here until months after their US release (so they're not worth bringing up yet).


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 13, 2013)

Velocity said:


> It's not that odd. We still don't have release dates for this year's big 3DS games, *plus any Wii U games they're going to discuss in the American Nintendo Direct won't be out over here until months after their US release (so they're not worth bringing up yet)*.


 I get that but usually Nintendo Direct's have almost the same content for every region.


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 13, 2013)

Since this is the 3DS thread...are we allowed to exchange Friend Codes on here? I'd love to have some NarutoForum'ers on my list


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2013)

Hopefully we finally get release dates and maybe some news of localization or new games.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 13, 2013)

Z-one said:


> Since this is the 3DS thread...are we allowed to exchange Friend Codes on here? I'd love to have some NarutoForum'ers on my list



Yeah bro?

*Fuck* you.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 13, 2013)

Z-one said:


> Since this is the 3DS thread...are we allowed to exchange Friend Codes on here? I'd love to have some NarutoForum'ers on my list



dont miscontrue what shion says, when he says fuck you he actually means he wants to fuck you. So dont drop the soap! 

Speaking of which I need to add you and all these motherfuckers, I'll post my fc when I get home later today.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 13, 2013)

DedValve said:


> dont miscontrue what shion says, when he says fuck you he actually means he wants to fuck you. So dont drop the soap!
> 
> Speaking of which I need to add you and all these motherfuckers, I'll post my fc when I get home later today.



Yeah. 

Mine's in my sig if you want some fuckin'.


----------



## Krich2nd (Feb 13, 2013)

Mine is also in my signature.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 13, 2013)

Fuck yours.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 13, 2013)

Take a look at the future of Nintendo #3DS in tomorrow's #NintendoDirectEU at 3pm CET at:  


hmm NoE


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 13, 2013)

Ah shit, no this shit again...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ucs8dDig47o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 13, 2013)

God... That game is pissing me off.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 13, 2013)

Why is it on the bottom screen?


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 13, 2013)

Nintendo's stupidity.


----------



## Krich2nd (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm interested in it, but it is also pissing me off, too.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 13, 2013)

Z-one said:


> Since this is the 3DS thread...are we allowed to exchange Friend Codes on here? I'd love to have some NarutoForum'ers on my list



Post your FC and I will add you later tonight. 

FC: 4382-1998-1179


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 13, 2013)

Added you bran

Get movin Z


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 13, 2013)

I wonder if Level 5 will ever do a 3DS port of the Black version. 

They did the PS3 version for data issues and they put it in HD so perhaps Level-5 may do something


----------



## DedValve (Feb 13, 2013)

I would love a 3DS port with upped visuals....AND ON THE TOP MOTHERFUCKING SCREEN. 


Seriously why put it on the lower res, resistant touch screen? There is a reason why most UI's are so simplistic because that screen is fucking awful, both the DS and 3DS's, especially when you have a perfectly good top screen being used for a map. A fucking map. Honestly man...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 13, 2013)

The delicious tears above pleases me.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 13, 2013)

Z ain't even here, son.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 14, 2013)

I know. Frogger took him out to the back and shot him


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 14, 2013)

Mario and Luigi Dream Team


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2013)

That Direct was really good. They covered a lot of games in just 37 minutes. I'm very pleased, especially with the Luigi stuff (new M&L RPG!), Animal Crossing (June 9th!), Donkey Kong, etc. Only other thing I would've wanted was a release date for Pikmin 3.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> That Direct was really good. They covered a lot of games in just 37 minutes. I'm very pleased, especially with the Luigi stuff (new M&L RPG!), Animal Crossing (June 9th!), Donkey Kong, etc. Only other thing I would've wanted was a release date for Pikmin 3.



If you want a pikmin game worth anything you won't want that release date.


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 14, 2013)

I loved this Direct. They covered a lot in such a short period of time. I'm beyond excited for Mario & Luigi: Dream Team, interested in Mario Golf: World Tour, and could care less about Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2013)

I played the last Camelot Mario Gulf on GBA.
Pretty damn good, hope this one is just as good.


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 14, 2013)

The only Mario Golf game that I remember playing is the N64 version, but it was awesome. So I might buy World Tour if it has online multiplayer.

Oh wait, I have the GBC version on VCH, but have barely played it. Perhaps I need to change that soon.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 14, 2013)

Brandon Heat said:


> Mario and Luigi Dream Team


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't remember seeing that?


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Xeogran (Feb 14, 2013)

I played it, and yes, despite 2 playable characters it's really fun. And fun is what matters to me in every single video game, because that's why they exist in the first place.

I have the Japanese Version though. By any chance, did the US and EU version MUTED DOWN the Character Voices again? That would be boring, ugh. Good i have a Japanese 3DS.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 14, 2013)

These new European bundles better come to Murika


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 14, 2013)

Lol Mario Golf piece of shit.

DK is 'aight'

And oh, look at that... _another_ Mario game!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 14, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Lol Mario Golf piece of shit.
> 
> *DK is 'aight'*
> 
> And oh, look at that... _another_ Mario game!


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 14, 2013)

I played the Wii version.

That one was the shit.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 14, 2013)

ok, ok, not as good as expecting, but when I consider the current line up and this just adds to it, then its just cherry on the pie.

Never play the DK game, but now I shall be able too, M&L RPG is good


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> I played the Wii version.
> 
> That one was the shit.



It's a port of the Wii one, except with extra content (probably) and no waggle controls.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRlddPjcKUA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DedValve (Feb 14, 2013)

MARIO & LUIGI 4? 

FUCK NINTENDO I CANT KEEP THROWING MONEY AWAY LIKE THIS.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 14, 2013)

Keep it coming Nintendo.....


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2013)

Soon, the list will be complete.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 14, 2013)

I would buy that Monster Hunter 3DS XL.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 14, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRlddPjcKUA[/YOUTUBE]



Reminds me that I should probably finish the Wii version that is sitting and collecting dust.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 14, 2013)

I bet Jontron'll be happy about the 3DS version of DKCR. 

He loved the game, but the one thing he absolutely hated was that the game forced you to wiggle the Wii-mote. Unless Nintendo pull some malarkey where it has you shake the 3DS (unlikely), I'm guessing they'll attach any vital moves to a button or the stylus. This will probably be an upgrade for that reason alone.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 15, 2013)

I've been playing Etrian Odyssey's demo and so far I have to say I _really_ like it


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 15, 2013)

Brandon Heat said:


> Reminds me that I should probably finish the Wii version that is sitting and collecting dust.



It gets hard as _balls._


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 16, 2013)

Soo, how long will the 3ds XL mario kart 7 bundle last?

Newegg still has xl with mario kart for 200 bucks.

I get money in a week or so, will be picking it up, since i get a free game with my XL

how is this still going on?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 16, 2013)

It'll last as long as they keep making it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 16, 2013)

FUCK YES

are they stupid. 

Glad i go to gaf. I wouldnt have seen that. 

Gaf saved me 40 bucks

Buying that and Fire Emblem in the next week.

FUCK YES


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]uiNIMXBxWxY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blunt (Feb 20, 2013)

NA getting stiffed on _another_ XL bundle. 

My jimmies are rustled.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 21, 2013)

Relevance


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSwhrNBmaQ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Velocity (Feb 21, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Relevance



"Tags: Whips, Chins, Vampires, Horror"?

Kinky...


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2013)

So, what was that Nintendo Direct about? What was shown?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2013)

I want this so bad..


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2013)

I see... 

I'm especially surprised by the MH3U news. So you can now play the 3DS version online if your WiiU is directly wired to the internet? That's pretty cool.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2013)

lol @ Khezu 

Also, is that a new monster in the second gif?  I don't think I've seen that one before.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2013)

I posted the trailer death kun.. watch it.. it is epic..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSwhrNBmaQ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 21, 2013)

Holy hell this is bloody awesome. Lol I went to sleep 15 minutes before the broadcast XD

We get to fight a Basilisk ... Actually no that looks like Rayquaza


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 21, 2013)

So, dark monsters now?
Also, Dat new weapon.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Feb 21, 2013)

The Oracle games on the Japanese eShop makes me happy, since I don't expect us to wait too long for it. Hopefully they should be out over here sometime next month.


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm glad that Nintendo finally has a sale that I can take advantage of. Discounted Crashmo is a good deal.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 28, 2013)

So, Can I add anyone here to play Mario kart/fire emblem/lugi's mansion/monster hunter 3 in the future?

my fc is

 0275-7599-3408

Also, can someone recommend me some 3ds e shop games that are under 10 bucks


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 28, 2013)

Add me goova

When did you get a 3DS?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 28, 2013)

I just got it yesterday(wednesday) at 6pm. Played mario kart for 15 minutes and went to sleep, early for school(not high school). Been playin it all day today.

adding you


----------



## Velocity (Mar 1, 2013)

Ghostlight finally revealed the release date for Devil Survivor Overclocked. It'll be April 5th. If we buy it directly from them they'll throw in an A1-sized poster, but they're also charging ?35. I think I'd rather get it from Amazon, since they're only charging ?24. That's a pretty huge difference in price.


----------



## The World (Mar 1, 2013)

Whut

You mean DS2 Overclocked?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 1, 2013)

No, the first one. Europe doesn't have it yet.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 1, 2013)

Indeed... 

At least it's only five weeks away from release, though. That's good. I think they timed it well, releasing it two weeks before Fire Emblem comes out and a week after Luigi's Mansion 2. My 3DS is probably going to hate me since I'll be buying Monster Hunter on the March 22nd, Weegie's Mansion 2 on March 28th, Devil Survivor Overclocked on April 5th and Fire Emblem on April 19th...


----------



## The World (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm so sorry for you Euros.....................

Sheeet that came out like 2 years ago for us


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 1, 2013)

Hinting at Bravely Default localization.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 1, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Hinting at Bravely Default localization.



If you don't get your hopes up, you can't be disappointed.


----------



## The World (Mar 1, 2013)

I signed that petition for BD localization awhile back too


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 1, 2013)

So castlevania seems to be good.

Mercury Steam staked their entirety as a company on the game apparently, 
I posted  a link to it before in here

A new interview is below

.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 1, 2013)

Velocity's a super? Congrats!

Also when is Nintendo gonna collaborate with Capcom for Pokemon x Monsterhunter? 

I can already imagine fighting Groudon, or Kyogre (underwater  ). Best collab ever.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 1, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> So castlevania seems to be good.



Well, I played the demo and it's the biggest atrocity the franchise has ever seen since this time it's God of War BUT on a 2D perspective so let's agree to disagree.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 1, 2013)

Meh, God of Vania was pretty decent. I still want Castlevania though. Not enough Metroidvania games out there.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 1, 2013)

We need a sequel to Metroid Fusion on the 3DS, as well as a classic Metroidvania-style Castlevania game. The DS has three of them, show the 3DS some love.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 1, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Velocity's a super? Congrats!



I've been a Super Mod for aaaaages, like, since November. I just used a colour that looked suspiciously like an Advisor until I decided to go for a colour to match my old new avatar.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 1, 2013)

Uh its kinda different from God of War Deathbringer....


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 2, 2013)

With power at low, my 3ds lasts 5 hours so far and it hasn't even gone down a bar....

this thing has like at least 10 or 15 hours of time on the battery


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 2, 2013)

*Devil Survivor 2 Break Code (3DS) announced*



"There's a pre-screening event for the first episode of the Devil Survivor 2 anime in Japan right now. They promised a special announcement as well, and fans at the event are reporting that they have announced Devil Survivor 2 Break Code for the 3DS. The new release will contain new story and character content, and it's due for release in Summer 2013 in Japan.

The game will be featured in a future issue of Famitsu this month, but I'm not sure if the "March 28" issue refers to the street date or the cover date. Either way it'll be 2-3 weeks from now."


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 2, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Uh its kinda different from God of War Deathbringer....



It's close enough, enemies glow when they telegraph attacks, platform is barebones and boring as hell since it's dictated by obvious glowing spots (Because we're all retarded), you have a typical combo list for western action games yet enemies are somehow damage sponges, there's no music to speak of and last but not least, fucking QTEs in a 2D Castlevania game. This is neither classicvania or metroidvania then why should I bother? Fuck my life.

The only thing improved from LoS is the character design and the environment design which actually gave me false hopes about the game.

Edit: How could I forget. Fall damage. Yeah.


----------



## The World (Mar 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjiVFnSmWYI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 2, 2013)

I don't really like the new Castlevania, I'll stick to my Metroidvania style. Definitely another good edition to the 3DS library, though.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 2, 2013)

I played it. It was fun, but not a game i would buy until it was reduced to 20 dollars.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 2, 2013)

I wasn't a fan of it either, particulary the bad framerate drops (which STILL dips at a 20-25FPS or lower with nothing on screen) and weird grappling controls made me lose interest in the game. Not a loss anyway since the 3DS haz moar gaemz this year that i'm interested in.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 2, 2013)

Not for me. 

Good evening, fuckers.


----------



## G (Mar 2, 2013)

Whaaaat I thought Mirror of Fate was pretty good


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 2, 2013)

Never heard of it.

Come on, man... Look at who you're talking to.


----------



## G (Mar 2, 2013)

An NF user?


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 2, 2013)

You must not know me very well. 

It's fine.

You'll know me all too well, soon enough.

Just ask Gino.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 2, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Not for me.
> 
> Good evening, fuckers.



Who gives a shit about what your interested in? 

Aww look what we have here. Dipshit's back from getting spanked by the baby sitters with a sledgehammer. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Welcome back Shion.  Btw what did you think of the PS4 reveal?


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 2, 2013)

Getting spanked?

You think they told me off or some shit? 

The _same_ shit I talk here is the _same_ shit I tell the cunt ass moderators. Just ask them.

As far as the ps4 thing goes, I took a look at it and wasn't impressed.

Same shit, different look, IMO.

What I did see was the monster hunter trailer.


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 2, 2013)

I see that Shion is back. Perhaps now the Gaming Department will cease to be fucking boring.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 2, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Getting spanked?
> 
> You think they told me off or some shit?
> 
> ...



Orly? What *DID* you tell them then? I'm getting curious. 

Aww....so i guess you won't get one at launch then? 

OHOHOHOH did you hear that Capcom's going add a cross-region update for NA/EU players an off-tv play? I'm definitely getting hyped for that shizz. :har

Also did you play the Monster Hunter 3U 3DS demo?


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 2, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> I see that Shion is back. Perhaps now the Gaming Department will cease to be fucking boring.



With your permission, I shall sig this quote and immortalize the shit out of it.



Asa-Kun said:


> Orly? What *DID* you tell them then? I'm getting curious.
> 
> *Ask them, if you want.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Velocity (Mar 2, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Getting spanked?
> 
> You think they told me off or some shit?
> 
> The _same_ shit I talk here is the _same_ shit I tell the cunt ass moderators. Just ask them.



I would say "never change, Shion", but that'll just get you banned again.


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 2, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> With your permission, I shall sig this quote and immortalize the shit out of it.



Did you even have to ask? 

Permission granted, friend.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 2, 2013)

You can go ahead and say it, Vsjhrkcity.

I'm probably gonna get banned sometime soon, anyway.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh no Shion not again....


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 2, 2013)

That last time was what... The 8th time? 

Going on 9, mother fuckers.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 2, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> I see that Shion is back. Perhaps now the Gaming Department will cease to be fucking boring.



Yep, now it's gonna be fucking. ALL the fucking.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 2, 2013)

Never mind, he's banned again.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 2, 2013)

*sigh* Oh Shion.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 2, 2013)

Well, at least he proved a point.

...

None of us know what that point was but hey, fight the power.


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow...that was fast.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 2, 2013)

Shion is the hero the Gaming Department deserves, but not the one it needs right now.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh wow... I've got to find out what he did this time.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 3, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Oh wow... I've got to find out what he did this time.



Probably somethign silly.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 5, 2013)

So I played Etrian Odyssey demo, and came across a Baboon that 1 hit everything. I exited the game. 

Game is fun, I may buy it one day but not now.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 5, 2013)

Shion is the hero we deserve but-- FUCK YOU DEATH-KUN I HAD THAT LINE WAITING FOR THE INEVITABLE SHION BAN. 


I'm negging you 

Great now I have to wait for him to get unbanned and rebanned to use another line. *goes to comic book forums*


Also pissed that I missed the Luigis mansion deal on newegg for $30.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 7, 2013)

So Ghostlight actually moved up the release of Devil Survivor Overclocked to March 29th. Since I really shouldn't buy two new games within a day of each other, I might have to hold off on Luigi's Mansion 2 for a week.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 7, 2013)

Eh, title should say 30 million, right?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2013)

More than that by now.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 7, 2013)

Happy now?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 7, 2013)

You deserve a dunce hat


----------



## DedValve (Mar 7, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Happy now?



The internet is never happy


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]tURTr_xFShU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 8, 2013)

I wish Luigi's Mansion had some kind of pre-order bonus. GAME in the UK gets a Boo-shaped stress ball. 

Though I've heard rumors about there being some bonus mansions or something like that for pre-ordering at Gamestop. I don't think it's true, but I guess we'll see soon enough.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 8, 2013)

I WANT A BOO SHAPED STRESS BALL

i odnt even know what it looks like

BOO

wait, why the fuck isnt BOO in MK7, wtf


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 8, 2013)

Goova said:


> So I played Etrian Odyssey demo, and came across a Baboon that 1 hit everything. I exited the game.
> 
> Game is fun, I may buy it one day but not now.



Don't expect the price to go down any meaningful amount.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 9, 2013)

Yah, Atlus games have a habit of only going up in price.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2013)

I am so damn late for this.. i just found out


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 9, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Yah, Atlus games have a habit of only going up in price.



You can't keep that kind of quality down.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 9, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Shion is the hero the Gaming Department deserves, but not the one it needs right now.





DedValve said:


> *Shion is the hero we deserve but-- FUCK YOU DEATH-KUN I HAD THAT LINE WAITING FOR THE INEVITABLE SHION BAN.
> 
> 
> I'm negging you
> ...



The Shion's effect!!!!


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 9, 2013)

So, I'm gonna try out the Pokemon Mystery Dungeon demo. If I like it enough I'll get the game along with Luigi's Mansion.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 10, 2013)

What games are you guys getting this month?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm getting the TWEWY!  (Ordered it off Amazon ).

And no, not the shit version on the iOS that had to be butchered for single screen use.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm getting Luigi's Mansion and Pokemon Mystery Dungeon.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 10, 2013)

Luigi's Mansion was the very first Gamecube I've ever played and to this day, I'm still not sure why I liked it so much. I've only played it once but I still remember more about that game than shit I've played last year.

It was charming as fuck and packed with personality, which all came back full force when I saw this video of Dark Moon.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndfHistNTXs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 10, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Luigi's Mansion was the very first Gamecube I've ever played and to this day, I'm still not sure why I liked it so much. I've only played it once but I still remember more about that game than shit I've played last year.
> 
> It was charming as fuck and packed with personality, which all came back full force when I saw this video of Dark Moon.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndfHistNTXs[/YOUTUBE]



The fact that Luigi still hums is awesome. It's the little things. 

A review for Luigi's Mansion recently came out too. I forget which reviewer it was, but they gave the game a 9/10. Apparently the game has customizable vacuum parts and a deeper story than the first game, and the only thing the reviewer really found "wrong" with the game was the fact that were was less open exploration. If the game was in one mansion I would feel miffed by this, but considering the game takes place in many mansions, it's only logical that there's less open exploration. Smaller mansion = less rooms = less exploration in each one. So I'm not really bothered by this point. 

It looks like this sequel is going to be leagues better than the original, which isn't a common thing for sequels these days.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> What games are you guys getting this month?



Just for the 3DS? 

Probably just Luigi's Mansion and Monster Hunter 3DS if I can hide it from my girlfriend.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm not sure about leagues better but it does seem to do new stuff on the side that'll mix the gameplay somewhat. I don't mind the additions that they did.

Sucks about the lack of backtracking since I'm a sucker for those metroidvania elements. Hopefully the full package of the different mansions will make up for it.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 10, 2013)

I think it will be better than the original, but the original was amazingly fun and full of personality, so I see this game getting tons of play from me and my girlfriend.  She'll probably beat it before I can even play it, anyways.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 10, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Just for the 3DS?
> 
> Probably just Luigi's Mansion and Monster Hunter 3DS if I can hide it from my girlfriend.



Yup, just 3DS.  Why do you gotta hide it lol?



Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm not sure about leagues better but it does seem to do new stuff on the side that'll mix the gameplay somewhat. I don't mind the additions that they did.
> 
> Sucks about the lack of backtracking since I'm a sucker for those metroidvania elements. Hopefully the full package of the different mansions will make up for it.



An exaggeration, but yes, it's going to be a solid game and a must-have for the 3DS. 

No backtracking is kind of meh, but considering all the good Nintendo is doing with this game I'm sure they know what they're doing. I'm also excited for the multiplayer, that looks like it's going to be great too.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 10, 2013)

Nintendo is beating on multiplayer/multiplayer elements like a friend lately, hasn't it? They even mentioned it on fucking Zelda.

Guess they want to increase their replayability factor.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 10, 2013)

I guess it's partly them somewhat getting with the times. As long as they don't resort to making multiplayer something you simply tack on I'm fine with it. Put some actual effort in or just leave it out altogether.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Yup, just 3DS.  Why do you gotta hide it lol?



Because we're getting the WiiU version.

She's watching me type this, but I'M A MAN DAMMIT.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 10, 2013)

FIGHT THE POWER.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 11, 2013)

Pikachu 3DS XL shown in the North American PMD commercial. 

Hopefully this means we're getting it, because it or the Animal Crossing XL are the only way I'm upgrading to the XL anytime soon.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 11, 2013)

If only there was a Kingodm Hearts 3D or Kid Icaurs Uprising XL skin then i would trade mines like a fleeting fangirl....


----------



## Id (Mar 13, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> That last time was what... The 8th time?
> 
> Going on 9, mother fuckers.



Asshole what did you do nao?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 13, 2013)

Here comes the Pikachu 3DS XL, North Americans.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 13, 2013)

OH YA GAIZ THE VITA FINALLY OUTSOLD/OVERTOOK DA 3DS LAST WEEK WI'DTH SOULR SACRIFICE OUSELLING MONSTAH HUNTAH 3U IN NIPPON! 3DS IZ DOOOOOOONED NAO! 

63k (Vita) vs 61k (3DS).

But Nintendo should be scared now....


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Nintendo found guilty of patent infringement over glasses-free 3DS technology*


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 13, 2013)

How serious is that?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 13, 2013)

I can't believe the jury's verdict in that case. Nintendo shouldn't even be the ones getting sued, since Sharp is the one that provided the 3D technology to Nintendo. Either the jury was full of buddies from Tomita's Sony days or the jury was just plain retarded. Nintendo talked to Sharp about glasses-free 3D tech in 2002, then a whole year later they talked with Tomita. Nintendo decides to use Sharp's technology, and now Tomita sues them? Butthurt patent troll at his finest. 

Sounds like the same jury that said Apple can patent rectangles.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 13, 2013)

Either way, I can't wait for the Pikachu 3DS XL announcement tomorrow.  It's probably gonna be bundled with the new Pokemon Mystery Dungeon.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 13, 2013)

It's a conspiracy i tell you! 

So your *finally* gonna double dip on the XL then, eh? Wise choice.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 13, 2013)

Double dip? I only have my regular 3DS. I've been waiting for a special edition to come out before upgrading to the XL. 

Also:


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 13, 2013)

I want my SMT XL yo


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 13, 2013)

St.!


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 13, 2013)

On another note, I can already guess what the Club Nintendo Platinum reward will be this year. Or what it should be.


----------



## The World (Mar 14, 2013)

Year of Luigi huh?


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 14, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Nintendo found guilty of patent infringement over glasses-free 3DS technology*



Nintendo really should have learned from virtual boy days to stay the fuck away from 3D.  
They put this technology in the 3DS sacrificing some of the systems  graphical potential which resulted in something that barely does anything to make the game enjoyable and on top of it they get sued by some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 14, 2013)

Im happy with my 3ds xl so far, though ill admit that i dont use the 3d. Its too aggrivating trying to get juuuust the right angle for it to kick in, plus the battery drain isnt worth it, imo.

I'll get excited over something like that when they come out with a true .hack setup 

Only other complaint i have is the unit is a tad heavy, but meh.

And speaking of all things nintendo/mario, any of you seen "mario warfare"?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 14, 2013)

"Virtual Boy, Sacrificing graphics with 3D"

lol? 3D & VB barley even have a comparison at all. And the 3D doesn't do that to games (don't let ones like SSF43D/DOA fool you into thinking it happens to many others).


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 14, 2013)

I remember few developers preferring that the time and effort Nintendo spent to use that technology would be used to improve the console's overall specs.I read an article a long time ago about that.  But Nintendo ignored that and tried to sell the console from whatever misguided hype they thought 3d technology had and they suffered for it in the first few months. And pretty much still doing now as the technology is eating into their profits.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't really have a problem with the 3DS graphics. Only things I wish were changed about the 3DS are: 

More anti-aliasing to get rid of jaggies.
Higher resolution screens, there's no excuse for not having 480p on the top screen. 



The World said:


> Year of Luigi huh?



I'd love that Luigi hat.


----------



## Krich2nd (Mar 14, 2013)

I enjoy the 3D from time to time on the 3DS. Can't handle it for too long though. But yeah, it does drain the battery though and can't have that interfering with Fire Emblem


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 14, 2013)

Pikachu 3DS XL has been officially confirmed for North America, gonna go to GameStop after work tonight to pre-order it as well as Luigi's Mansion and Pokemon Mystery Dungeon. 

Release date for the XL is 3/24, same as the two games.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I don't really have a problem with the 3DS graphics. Only things I wish were changed about the 3DS are:
> 
> More anti-aliasing to get rid of jaggies.
> Higher resolution screens, there's no excuse for not having 480p on the top screen.
> ...



Aren't 480p screens pretty pricey? I mean heck the 3DS was already $250 at launch despite it's low specs lol...


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 14, 2013)

3DS was overpriced at launch. And 480p screens aren't pricey, or at least they shouldn't be, considering the norm these days is 720p HD and 1080p HD. 480p is still standard definition, not high definition. Hell, the Vita has a 540p screen iirc and it's $250 and it blows the 3DS out of the water hardware-wise.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 14, 2013)

Makes me wonder what the hell made Nintendo slap such a pricey tag like that in the first place.  Well yes but didn't Sony had to cut out parts from the Vita to even get to that price? Not that i object better screen, heck i'd definitely be all for it. But overall i at least find the 3DS's power acceptable for the handheld market in Japan since it isn't as limited as the DS was.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> 3DS was overpriced at launch. And 480p screens aren't pricey, or at least they shouldn't be, considering the norm these days is 720p HD and 1080p HD. 480p is still standard definition, not high definition. Hell, the Vita has a 540p screen iirc and it's $250 and it blows the 3DS out of the water hardware-wise.



That really depends on how much more money sony lost with the handheld compared to nintendo. And wasn't there other things you had to buy with the Vita?


----------



## Velocity (Mar 14, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Makes me wonder what the hell made Nintendo slap such a pricey tag like that in the first place.  Well yes but didn't Sony had to cut out parts from the Vita to even get to that price? Not that i object better screen, heck i'd definitely be all for it. But overall i at least find the 3DS's power acceptable for the handheld market in Japan since it isn't as limited as the DS was.



I'd bet my left boob that it was Nintendo's intention all along to launch the 3DS with an inflated price tag. As you said, Sony cut a lot out of the Vita to price match the 3DS and I think that's why Nintendo made the price so high - they knew they could drop the price significantly whenever they wanted and that they could support the 3DS with their own games for a year or two until third party developers started properly supporting it as well. Heck, the whole Ambassador Programme thing itself was clearly planned well in advance - nobody just decides to give away twenty games to five or six million people.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> 3DS was overpriced at launch. And 480p screens aren't pricey, or at least they shouldn't be, considering the norm these days is 720p HD and 1080p HD. 480p is still standard definition, not high definition. Hell, the Vita has a 540p screen iirc and it's $250 and it blows the 3DS out of the water hardware-wise.


For each Vita sold Sony makes a loss.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 14, 2013)

Velocity said:


> I'd bet my left boob that it was Nintendo's intention all along to launch the 3DS with an inflated price tag. As you said, Sony cut a lot out of the Vita to price match the 3DS and I think that's why Nintendo made the price so high - they knew they could drop the price significantly whenever they wanted and that they could support the 3DS with their own games for a year or two until third party developers started properly supporting it as well. Heck, the whole Ambassador Programme thing itself was clearly planned well in advance - nobody just decides to give away twenty games to five or six million people.



The price cut was the sole reason behind Nintendo having the first losses in company history, so no, your just lies


----------



## dragonbattousai (Mar 14, 2013)

I want to upgrade to the XL, but I just have a feeling Nintendo is going to announce a new design in the coming months and actually add that right analog stick.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 14, 2013)

Goova said:


> The price cut was the sole reason behind Nintendo having the first losses in company history, so no, your just lies



Only for a short time.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 14, 2013)

*NPD: 3DS reaches 8 million units to date in NA*



*North America - Fire Emblem: Awakening breaks franchise record, best first-month for a Fire Emblem title*



> Building off its 92 Metacritic score, *Fire Emblem Awakening for Nintendo 3DS had the best first month sales in franchise history, selling more than 180,000 units (more than 117,000 at retail + more than 63,000 digital units).* By comparison, the previous hand-held entrant in the franchise – *Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragon – has sold a little more than 250,000 units life to date in the U.S.* *Fire Emblem Awakening sold 70 percent of that figure in just 28 days.*


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 14, 2013)

dragonbattousai said:


> I want to upgrade to the XL, but I just have a feeling Nintendo is going to announce a new design in the coming months and actually add that right analog stick.



There's no way they'll do that, for the same reason they didn't for the XL.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 14, 2013)

I still doubt Nintendo will ever include a second circle pas built in for the 3DS. Heck Sony didn't even do it either for the PSP's lifetime so why would Nintendo?

EDIT: Yay i finally got TWEWY from my mail today!!!


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 14, 2013)

So, Target will have 3DS XLs on sale for $159.99 and regular 3DSes for $129.99. I'm not sure when the sale starts, I only saw that particular page of the ad leaked online. The deal also covers the Pikachu 3DS XL, so I know where I'll be buying mine. Unfortunately, Target isn't doing pre-orders for it yet (if at all), so I'll make sure to be there at 8 AM on the 24th when it opens. I'm also waiting to buy Monster Hunter on the WiiU until then (sorry guys ) so I can take advantage of the buy 2 games get 1 free deal. I'll buy Monster Hunter and Luigi's Mansion and get Pokemon Mystery Dungeon for free.

Sounds great to me.


----------



## Krich2nd (Mar 14, 2013)

I can't wait for mystery dungeon. I do miss that the won't have the questionnaire anymore.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 15, 2013)

I really hope they add online functionality to Monster Hunter for 3DS. I'm still unsure about getting a Wii U.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2013)

It's doubtful at this point considering that out-of-the-box workaround they implemented in order to make the 3DS version have online play, but not everyone has a WiiU or LAN cable to make it possible. And if you already have a WiiU you're better off getting the WiiU version of the game anyway.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2013)

Also, Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D has an official release date of May 24th according to NoE's Twitter and humorous images on a few of Nintendo's official FB pages.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 15, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Also, Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D has an official release date of May 24th according to NoE's Twitter and humorous images on a few of Nintendo's official FB pages.


----------



## G (Mar 15, 2013)

DKCR3DS seems like a 1 day buy for me.


----------



## G (Mar 16, 2013)

This dude has Luigis Mansion Dark Moon early
[YOUTUBE]7fTgQZ89rcc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 16, 2013)

Damn, that is really early.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 16, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *NPD: 3DS reaches 8 million units to date in NA*
> 
> 
> 
> *North America - Fire Emblem: Awakening breaks franchise record, best first-month for a Fire Emblem title*



Fire Emblem breaks its NA slump of selling and we beat out Vita?
God I love good birthday news D
[march 14]


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 17, 2013)

Man, time needs to go by quicker.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 17, 2013)

Fire emblem sold like shit, actually. Nintendo only stocked 100k units in retail? Are they fucking retarded? That is just so bad.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 17, 2013)

It sold pretty good considering it's been a niche series in the west since forever. It sold faster than any other FE game in the west, and that's what Nintendo will be looking at when they consider bringing more future games over.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> It sold pretty good considering it's been a niche series in the west since forever. It sold faster than any other FE game in the west, and that's what Nintendo will be looking at when they consider bringing more future games over.



DDDDDDDDD

good news X3


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 17, 2013)

And imagine I had to listen to arrogant bitches who thought the no permanent death option wouldn't make the game more popular.


Sometimes seasoned gamers of certain franchises think they know everything.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 17, 2013)

Those kinds of people just like complaining because they'd rather let the series die or remain niche forever than have the series offer options to help rope in new players while still retaining the core features that the old players love. 

Oldfag Monster Hunter fans are especially notorious for this kind of behavior.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 17, 2013)

Sounds almost like the Ocarina of Time fanboys in nutshell. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Bad comparison?


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Those kinds of people just like complaining because they'd rather let the series die or remain niche forever than have the series offer options to help rope in new players while still retaining the core features that the old players love.
> 
> Oldfag Monster Hunter fans are especially notorious for this kind of behavior.



Well it's both a good and bad thing. If people were so embraced to change motion control would have gotten rid of the gamepad.

The thing is those people are so inflexible as a human being it really annoys me. They would rather have the people just accept the way things are than the company itself doing things to make it better. This dictatorship is never a good thing for evolving games.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 17, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Well it's both a good and bad thing. If people were so embraced to change motion control would have gotten rid of the gamepad.
> 
> The thing is those people are so inflexible as a human being it really annoys me. They would rather have the people just accept the way things are than the company itself doing things to make it better. This dictatorship is never a good thing for evolving games.



Well, the problem with the Wii was that motion controls were forced upon the player since not all games supported the Classic Controller or Classic Controller Pro. What I'm talking about is software, particularly series which add features rather than replacing old features in favor of new features. Fire Emblem Awakening has Classic mode for those who are already fans of the series and Casual mode for those who are new to the series and may not be enticed by perma-death. 

Indeed, those people are quite annoying. I can understand if you're miffed about them removing old features in favor of new ones. For example, I wouldn't blame FE fans for being mad if perma-death was completely removed. But you shouldn't be mad because they decided to add a mode where perma-death is off because it doesn't effect you in the slightest. You can play in Classic mode all you want.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 17, 2013)

Also, Ocarina of Time fanboys are terrible. We get it, it's a good game. Sorry that future installments can't capture the magic of switching from 2D to 3D. We'll call you back when the virtual reality Zelda game is finished.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Also, Ocarina of Time fanboys are terrible. We get it, it's a good game. Sorry that future installments can't capture the magic of switching from 2D to 3D. We'll call you back when the virtual reality Zelda game is finished.



They spend more times worrying about whether a game is revolutionary rather than how good it is.

Mario sunshine went through a similar thing too.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Also, Ocarina of Time fanboys are terrible. We get it, it's a good game. Sorry that future installments can't capture the magic of switching from 2D to 3D. We'll call you back when the virtual reality Zelda game is finished.



I understand that it was a ground breaking game and it's certainly a well-made Zelda title conceived for the N64 and then enhanced to the 3DS. But the amount of shit that other games like Twilight Princess or Skyward Sword get for not being the most uber perfect/best Zelda game to date is rather grating, like it it's against nature if you don't put OoT onto a high rank. Personally when it comes to style and interest, Twilight Princess and even WW (despite only finishing the 1st dungeon) beat it in my opinion. 

Not that don't enjoy OoT, it is a very well-crafted game for it's time but the constant wank that it's group give to it while spitting on any other Zelda title sometimes ticks me off.



> They spend more times worrying about whether a game is revolutionary rather than how good it is.
> 
> *Mario sunshine went through a similar thing too.*



I thought Sunshine was considered (by 3D Mario standards) to be the weakest compared to 64 and Galaxy?  

Not that i disliked it or anything, it was fun but not my favorite of the 3D titles. 

Now *Galaxy* on the other hand..... pek


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 17, 2013)

Ocarina of Time has already been surpassed by Majora's Mask and Skyward Sword, but I laugh at anyone that thinks that the utter shit which is Twilight Princess is remotely a good game.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 17, 2013)

Windwaker is my favorite Zelda game of all time. My second favorite is Link to the Past. 

Also, Sunshine is amazing, I don't give a darn what other people say.


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Also, Sunshine is amazing, I don't give a darn what other people say.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Sounds almost like the Ocarina of Time fanboys in nutshell.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Bad comparison. It's difficulty complaints.
As long the game isn't dumbed down for it.
All they did was make perma death optional they didn't take the challenge away. Though I don't quite get the what complaints they have.


Canute87 said:


> And imagine I had to listen to arrogant bitches who thought the no permanent death option wouldn't make the game more popular.
> 
> 
> Sometimes seasoned gamers of certain franchises think they know everything.



As long the option remains open I'm okay with it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 17, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> Ocarina of Time has already been surpassed by Majora's Mask and Skyward Sword, but I laugh at anyone that thinks that the *utter shit* which is *Twilight Princess* is remotely a good game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2013)

People also call skyward sword a bad game just like they say WW is a bad game.
I don't get it at all.
Nintencurse


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Windwaker is my favorite Zelda game of all time. My second favorite is Link to the Past.
> 
> Also, Sunshine is *amazing*, I don't give a darn what other people say.



Toon Link and his cat eyes FTW. 

That title belongs to Galaxy 1 & 2! 

Though granted i'd rather play Sunshine games like Shadow the Hedgheog or Sonic 06 (ew someone shoot me in the skull for bringing that up.



> People also call skyward sword a bad game just like they say WW is a bad game.
> I don't get it at all.
> Nintencurse



Shouldn't that be the Zelda cycle? Watch out when the next Zelda title gets released and people will flock to crapping it all up while SS suddenly gets loved.  

Really though, as far as my experience with SS has gone by (almost done with it!) it's still a great game in it's own right. I mean sure you can argue that the Tears of Light-esque trails, the back tracking (i think i can sorta half agree with this one, new dungeons in the same 3 provinces were fine but doing them again for the third time is a little...bit much), collecting the 3 songs from the spirits to find the triforce in said-provinces, and fighting imprisoned more than once are debatable negatives but overall i've got a kick out of SS since i got it last year. 

Plus, Kikwi's are adorable! 

Though i will admit i hated collecting the music notes underwater upon the water dragons task during my time in faron woods.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2013)

you forgot the "than" part : maybe


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 17, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Bad comparison. It's difficulty complaints.
> As long the game isn't dumbed down for it.
> All they did was make perma death optional they didn't take the challenge away. Though I don't quite get the what complaints they have.
> 
> ...



Don't misunderstand me it's not I'm particularly against the style but when you have people say and I quote
"I don't see how a casual mode is going to sell more copies, I got into the game because of the perma-death"  Just really pissed me off.


Might as well confess I did not like the Windwaker.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 17, 2013)

Whats not to like about it?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Might as well confess I did not like the Windwaker.



How long ago was it?


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 17, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Whats not to like about it?



It's pace started to slow down significantly when i was looking for the tri force pieces. Never in a Zelda Game have I been so bored.

The pace up to the revelation of the master sword was sweet but for me it went downhill from there.


I definitely preferred Twlight Princess, I found that game more fun especially the boss battles.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 18, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Windwaker is my favorite Zelda game of all time. My second favorite is Link to the Past.
> 
> Also, Sunshine is amazing, I don't give a darn what other people say.



I agree on all three counts. 

Seriously, I love the hell out of Sunshine. The water cannon was itself really cool and riding Yoshi in 3D never gets old. It was definitely a worthy sequel to 64.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 18, 2013)

Most people complain about it because it didn't offer any "innovation" and all the levels had the same general tropical theme, just in different locales on the island. I think Sunshine had Majora's Mask Syndrome, where people were mad because sequels of the first truly 3D games weren't able to offer the same kind of brand new experience that people experienced with games like Super Mario 64 and Ocarina of Time.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 18, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> And imagine I had to listen to arrogant bitches who thought the no permanent death option wouldn't make the game more popular.
> 
> 
> Sometimes seasoned gamers of certain franchises think they know everything.



actually i am currently playing Lunatic+ on casual for FE:A
because lunatic+ is absolutely unforgiving and you will get RNG screwed over and over 

Getting crit by an enemy with a 60% chance to hit and a 2% chance to crit is bullshit when my 98% attack misses

I have no qualms about casual mode whatsoever
Hell I save everytime I get a decent level up
You get RNG screwed so bad in FE:A L+ Mode that Donnel with aptitude may get 3 stats when he is guaranteed to always get 2

Just because you put a lower difficulty modifier in a game with multiple difficulties doesnt make the game less for it.

I played Lunatic on classic
Brutal and unfair and rage worthy

Lunatic+ was so bad I couldnt get passed the prologue 
That's right. I couldn't get passed the first level on the game's hardest difficulty because of random crits and bullshit attack whiffs 

So I said screw this I went to casual and saved everything something went right and reset when something when wrong.
Got 1 stat on a level up? Reset.
Enemy with 30 hit and 1 crit  critkilled me? Reset. 

Lunatic+ is all about luck since quite alot of enemies are given freebie skills that never need to activate and are always passive such as:
always receive half damage 
always attack first
attacks always half enemy defence and resistance
attacks always hit


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 18, 2013)

Well i guess lunatic describes it well .


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Mar 19, 2013)

I played Wind Waker and Twilight Princess at the same time one day, with Wind Waker on the Wii and Twilight Princess on the Wii U. From that experience, I had more enjoyment of Twilight Princess, although I will confess that the controller I was using for Wind Waker is not very good. Some of the complaints I hear about Twilight Princess can apply to Wind Waker, in a way.

People act like there's nothing to do in Twilight Princess, but I'm with the people who say the sailing in Wind Waker is boring.

I get that the Wind Waker is the titular item, but having to keeping changing the wind is more tedious than having to switch out the Iron Boots in the Water Temple.

Ganondorf, admittedly, makes more sense in Twilight Princess than in The Wind Waker, but that's it. If you want me to sympathize with Ganondorf because of his backstory in The Wind Waker, I'd like to point out that it makes him about as complex or sympathetic as Ransik from Power Rangers Time Force. Revenge is a better motivation than greed, even if that revenge is based on getting punished for your greed. Ganondorf's role in Twilight Princess is hinted at as soon as you meet Zant, and even if you think Zant was brushed aside in favor of Ganondorf, it's still more interesting than Vaati, although Four Swords Adventures may be an exception, since I haven't played that yet.


----------



## Krich2nd (Mar 19, 2013)

I've enjoyed all the Zelda games I've played so far, and beaten them all except Oracle of Seasons because I rage quit. They each have their good and bad points, but not enough to say that one is definitively better than another, at least in my opinion. I'd rather judge a game on whether or not it was easy or hard to play, if the story was interesting, and if I would play it again. So far, I've played each one at least two times, (with considerable time between each playthrough). At first Skyward Sword bothered me with the swing angles, but I got used to it. Still haven't beaten it though.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 22, 2013)

Just two more days!  Until I get my Pikachu XL, that is. I'm getting Luigi's Mansion a little later because my fiancee ordered it for me and it won't arrive here until about the 27th or 28th.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 22, 2013)

Hahaha lol, I guess korea just got tossed and interesting bone. You guise jelly?

Honestly I think the only retail title I would want pre-loaded onto an XL is Monster Hunter 4. I just started saving money for an XL, Im hoping they sell the SMTIV XL over here or at least bring a black one, but I'd likely end up buying SMTIV twice... well perhaps not  I still want that artbook & cd it comes with though. But I also have Pandora's Tower and Soul Hackers to buy. Geh saving money is a hassle when you have a currently unreliable income flow. Time to go debt collecting XD


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 22, 2013)

So I upgraded to a 3DS XL. My God, it's amazing...


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 23, 2013)

So I see you kiddies are going ape-shit for the Pikachu shit?

I should've seen it cumming...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 23, 2013)

Your body couldn't handle the moment, Shion. :ho


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 23, 2013)

Couldn't help myself.


----------



## animeguy91 (Mar 23, 2013)

How is it better again?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 23, 2013)

How is _what_ better?


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 23, 2013)

The shit coming out my ass.


----------



## animeguy91 (Mar 23, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> How is _what_ better?



I read the the title of the thread. My fault.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 23, 2013)

> The shit coming out my ass.



Better get brick to prick it back _in_. *Hard* and * deadly*.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 23, 2013)

animeguy91 said:


> I read the the title of the thread. My fault.



You're still making no sense, son.

The shit up my ass?? 



Asa-Kun said:


> Better get brick to prick it back _in_. *Hard* and * deadly*.



Ooo~


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## animeguy91 (Mar 23, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> You're still making no sense, son.
> 
> The shit up my ass??



............


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 23, 2013)

He's a bit of a slow wanker, don't mind him too much if he gets to you.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 23, 2013)

I think I like him.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 23, 2013)

On second thought, run away man!


----------



## animeguy91 (Mar 23, 2013)

Running does not fit my avatar.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 23, 2013)

You best watch dat ass.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 24, 2013)

I got my Pikachu 3DS XL.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 24, 2013)

Excellent. 

So how is the XL build quality for U?


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 24, 2013)

I suppose you're shitting in your pants, now?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 24, 2013)

I haven't been able to open it yet, I will after work tonight. 

My pantaloons have been shat.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 24, 2013)

Just as planned.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 24, 2013)

*Fez Creator Really Doesn’t Like The Nintendo 3DS*



> Phil Fish, the creator behind the critically acclaimed Fez, has taken to Twitter to vent his frustrations about the Nintendo 3DS. Fish isn’t a huge fan of the platform and claims that the 3D selling point is a straight up gimmick. Here’s what he had to say about the system.
> 
> *“Started playing my first monster hunter game last night. on 3DS. it’s not exactly playable without that circle pad pro atrocity… i don’t understand. why would you even release a game like that on a platform like that? why is it not out on let’s say… vita? you know, the one where you could control the camera. it’s too bad because MH looks like it’s basically phantasy star online but not in space. and i love me some PSO. the whole entire thing was a mistake if you ask me.”
> 
> “Also, im so sick of this dual-screen clamshell bullshit. a 2nd screen adds NOTHING. it’s a gimmick. 3D is a gimmick. it’s too bad the vita isnt a bigger hit because hardware wise it’s PERFECT. it has ONE AWESOME SCREEN, and TWO JOYSTICKS. there’s never been a single DS or 3DS that didnt make me go “i wish this was on a single screen”. and i’ve never played any game ever anywhere where i was like “i wish this had a 2nd screen”. and absolutely f@$#ing NOBODY ever went “i wish this had 2nd screen that is smaller and a different aspect ration and touch but not 3D” the gameboy micro was the best handheld ever. i wish nintendo would just make a slightly bigger more powerful GBAM-type thing.”*





Boo hoo.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 24, 2013)

Meh... The creator of Fez also thinks Japanese developers suck and that he's better than all of them. He's just an indie developer with a bigger mouth than he ought to flap.


----------



## animeguy91 (Mar 24, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *Fez Creator Really Doesn?t Like The Nintendo 3DS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow thats ganna bite him back in the ass somehow.


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 24, 2013)

Wasn't Phil Fish the one who fucked people over on the patches in the Xbox 360 version of Fez and then pretended to be innocent? Talk about being a hypocrite.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 24, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *Fez Creator Really Doesn’t Like The Nintendo 3DS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fishy's being an unlikeable tool again? Not surprising.


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 24, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I got my* Pikachu 3DS* XL.



How do you live with yourself?
Might as well write "Does Anal" on your forehead 

I just bought Etrian since I got tired of playing Demo.
So good... Im 2 lazy 2 map so I get lost every time I start up the game.
Brb infinite replay value.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 24, 2013)

I live with myself because I don't need to seek approval from strangers and people that are petty enough to judge me for expressing what I like. 

Now time to perform the system transfer while I play Monster Hunter.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 24, 2013)

jk I'm very self conscious, please don't judge me.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 24, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I got my Pikachu 3DS XL.



Does the white part of the system look like it will get dirty quickly?

That's the only reason I wouldn't get a 3DS XL with a white bottom.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 24, 2013)

Actually, the only white part of the Pikachu 3DS is the hinge and the inside. The entire outside is yellow. And it'll probably only start showing signs of coloring if you play it while eating cheese puffs or just don't wash your hands that often. Otherwise it should be good.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 24, 2013)

I hate Pikachu's weak, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass...

On another note, I really liked Fez.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 25, 2013)

The 3DS XL really is a solidly built system. The only things I wish were different are:

Two more screws to help keep the back plate secure

Higher speaker quality (good thing I have headphones)


I won't list the other gripes I had with the regular 3DS, but they really should've at least upped the resolution of the screens on the XL just for the hell of it.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2013)

Screen is also big as fuck.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 25, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> On another note, I really liked Fez.



And I like Invader Zim. But that doesn't mean Jhonen Vasquez isn't a whiny douche. 

How is Fez, anyway? I've never heard of it.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2013)

It's interesting for such a low res game.

3-D implemented and various colors, ambient music, relaxing.

It's enjoyable, IMO.

Watch the trailer.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 25, 2013)

Pikachu XL is cool and all.. But I want the charizard one


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2013)

Ok, _that's_ the shit.


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 25, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I live with myself because I don't need to seek approval from strangers and people that are petty enough to judge me for expressing what I like.
> 
> Now time to perform the system transfer while I play Monster Hunter.


Scum of the earth 


Death-kun said:


> jk I'm very self conscious, please don't judge me.



I take it all back


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 25, 2013)

Khris said:


> Pikachu XL is cool and all.. But I want the charizard one



Problem with this is that this 3DS XL was only available to members of some Japanese Pokemon club (I think), and even if you qualified to get one (they held a raffle iirc) you still had to pay for it. 

Not that I wouldn't mind it, I would love it. I'd use my Pikachu XL and keep the Charizard one sealed as a collector's item. 



ensoriki said:


> Scum of the earth
> 
> I take it all back



You are a saint.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 25, 2013)

There are a couple of Charizard 3DS XL's on eBay, but we're talking ?250~?280 (which translates to $380 to $425). It's only about ?100 more than an ordinary 3DS XL but I went overboard with the collecting of limited edition DS Lites and it's _waaaay_ too expensive in the long run to keep buying them.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2013)

Fuck that stupid shit.

It's as much as a WiiU, for fucking black Christ's sake...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 25, 2013)

Is the bigger touch screen on the Xl weird for ya?

The  speakers are worse than the 3DS's?

I need a good pair of headphones  sound quality wise the ones I have put out this weird tunnel sound effect


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2013)

Shit be fucking up your ears, yo.

Gotta get ear condoms so the long hard dick of the law belonging to the 3DS don't _fuck_ you too hard resulting in ear chaffing.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 25, 2013)

Uh sure, back to filling my SD card with more Sehnsucht


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 25, 2013)

Velocity said:


> There are a couple of Charizard 3DS XL's on eBay, but we're talking ?250~?280 (which translates to $380 to $425). It's only about ?100 more than an ordinary 3DS XL but I went overboard with the collecting of limited edition DS Lites and it's _waaaay_ too expensive in the long run to keep buying them.



not to mention it will still be region-locked..


I vote a Bidoof XL


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2013)

I'd buy that shit.


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 26, 2013)

I'll buy another 3ds when they come up with the Pornstar edition.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 26, 2013)

Bidoof XL will make us all humble


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 26, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> I'll buy another 3ds when they come up with the Pornstar edition.



This.

This friend right here. 

_Right_ here.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 26, 2013)

Luigi's Mansion will be arriving any day now... 

I saw a demo unit in person yesterday when I was at the midnight release for Bioshock and it looked amazing on the 3DS XL screen. There weren't any jaggies and it didn't look blown up at all, it looked the same as it would on a regular 3DS screen. Super excited to play it.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 26, 2013)

There should have been a glow in the dark neon green 3DS bundled with Luigis mansion


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 26, 2013)

That's _all_.


----------



## Carmelo (Mar 26, 2013)

Fire Emblem Awakening is so awesome, would have bought a 3DS just for that game (if I didn't have one already). Not really interested in Luigis Mansion 2 or any other upcoming games. DKC Returns 3D though? That's another story


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 26, 2013)

Sucks, IMO.

Hate how slow it is.


----------



## animeguy91 (Mar 26, 2013)

Carmelo said:


> Fire Emblem Awakening is so awesome, would have bought a 3DS just for that game (if I didn't have one already). Not really interested in Luigis Mansion 2 or any other upcoming games. DKC Returns 3D though? That's another story




I have'nt played a Fire Emblem game since gamecube.


----------



## Carmelo (Mar 26, 2013)

animeguy91 said:


> I have'nt played a Fire Emblem game since gamecube.



Highly recommend Awakening, imo the best game the 3DS has to offer as of now. My main gripe with it is the fact that all of the DLC and spotpass characters serve no purpose.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 26, 2013)

You're a funny guy.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 27, 2013)

*Nintendo PR Lists Super Smash Bros 3DS As ‘Coming Soon’*


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 27, 2013)

Hell yes! This would make this year even better!


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 28, 2013)

Look for holiday season.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2013)

PS4? Fuck you, we got Smash Bros.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 28, 2013)

I should've preordered Devil Survivor Overclocked directly from Ghostlight... They posted the preorders days ago and Amazon still hasn't put mine in the mail.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 28, 2013)

Don't worry, you're not missing anything.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2013)

Luigi's Mansion came in the mail today. 

Also my screen protectors. The bottom one is fine, but the top one got so botched that I just threw it out. Fucking Hori. Oh well, the bottom one is the most important one, since the XL fixed the design flaw of the original where the system would scratch it's own top screen.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Mar 28, 2013)

My Luigi's Mansion 2 arrived in the post from Shopto today. Such a charming game full of quirky humor. :amazed I'll have to check the game case later as apparently Europe gets a glow-in-the-dark version. 

Right now I'm gonna have to say it's the best game on the 3DS for me at least, and would probably rate it even higher than Mario 3D Land.

Fucking Gamespot rating this gold a 6.5.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 28, 2013)

That pokemon mystery dungeon game or whatever shipped today and I'll probably have it by next week. Played a mystery dungeon only very briefly during the GBA era (or was it ds?) so I don't really remember fuck all what that game was about. 

I just wanna know what the playable poke's are and what questions I have to answer to be them.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 28, 2013)

So, got me that 3DS XL since Target had it on sale for a price I couldn't pass up. Although, I did take the ad to Best Buy to get it there so I could trade-in some games and used their price match guarantee.


----------



## Krich2nd (Mar 28, 2013)

DedValve said:


> That pokemon mystery dungeon game or whatever shipped today and I'll probably have it by next week. Played a mystery dungeon only very briefly during the GBA era (or was it ds?) so I don't really remember fuck all what that game was about.
> 
> I just wanna know what the playable poke's are and what questions I have to answer to be them.



You straight up choose who you want to be this time. You can choose from Snivy, Tepig, Oshawott, Pikachu, or Axew.

I chose Axew


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 29, 2013)

YEah i bought a 3DS mainly for fire emblem. Now thinking of trading it in for the purchase of a new ps3. My old ps3 broke(disc reader), and its a piece of crap that probably will shut down soon. cant play any console games anymore. Fire emblem was great but now im done with it, dont see a reason to keep 3ds.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 29, 2013)

You really that strapped fir cash or are you just an idiot when it comes to the economics of things?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 29, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> You really that strapped fir cash or are you just an idiot when it comes to the economics of things?



I don't see a reason to keep it really. None of the games interest me in retrospect :/


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 29, 2013)

And when you inevitably buy it again to play the long list of software it has ( inb4 rpgs flow out the wazoo) you'll loose out on your cold hard cash


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 29, 2013)

Yeah I probably won't just mulling over it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2013)

No offense dude but that's a waste of money if you actually bought a handheld for just one game while trading it in later on. The smarter way would be to keep it while getting a PS3. 

I have both which increases my gaming needs evenly.


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 29, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> PS4? Fuck you, we got Smash Bros.



But Metal Gear Solid 5 is coming out for the PS4, man. Metal _fucking_ Gear Solid 5!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2013)

Smash Bros takes higher priority first! 

Since when was it confirmed for PS4 though?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 29, 2013)

Yeah I don't have a lot of money though, and I'm joing the AF soon, so i was thinkin just keep trading in my shit to play all the games i can ya kno


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 29, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Smash Bros takes higher priority first!
> 
> Since when was it confirmed for PS4 though?



Here you go. Either this is legit or someone is doing some awesome trolling.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 29, 2013)

April fools, mother fuckers. 

Some butthurt fanboys will riot if its a joke.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2013)

Luigi's Mansion is fucking awesome.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 29, 2013)

Pshh.

Playing with my dick.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 29, 2013)

So about this game...


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2013)

Can't wait for Cult County, it looks awesome from what I've seen so far.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 29, 2013)

Silent Hill don't ring no bells?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 29, 2013)

Not in a sandstorm bubba.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 29, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> So about this game...



An episodic release of an FPS horror game? I'm not sure. The price and content of the episodes is important. I don't want to pay ?7 for an hour's worth of content.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 29, 2013)

It'll probably be like anonymous notes I guess.  That Muramasa game on the Vita is doing the same thing isnt it? Its like 5 dollars per ep


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 29, 2013)

^

That's Muramasa's DLC plan though. Standard stuff nowadays. This FPS is selling the entire game with episodic pieces. On the 3DS Eshop no less.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 29, 2013)

The fact that any of this is standard bugs the fuck outta me


----------



## Velocity (Mar 29, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> The fact that any of this is standard bugs the fuck outta me



Muramasa is a bit different, though. We get the full game plus exclusive content _and_ there's a series of $5 DLC planned.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 30, 2013)

Ah, I see. Guess your body is ready then huh Freddy?


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 30, 2013)

@Goova

Yup, sell it. Get the tre.

FE is a piece of shit anyway; you won't miss it.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 30, 2013)

If all goes according to plan I should be getting Luigi's Mansion as an Easter gift. The last 3DS game I got was Code of Princess, so I'm looking forward to actually playing something on the 3DS again.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 30, 2013)

I am officially never preordering anything off of Amazon ever again. Ever. 

It's now Saturday and they still haven't shipped Devil Survivor Overclocked. At this rate I'll get Fire Emblem before I get this...


----------



## DedValve (Mar 30, 2013)

Krich2nd said:


> You straight up choose who you want to be this time. You can choose from Snivy, Tepig, Oshawott, Pikachu, or Axew.
> 
> I chose Axew



About time we get to choose. Also I don't get to be bulbasaur? Fuck that then. Do you at least evolve? 

Meh, I'll be Snivy. I'm already a smug bastard so it's perfect.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 30, 2013)

Lol I prefer the personality tests. I always got my favorite pokemon when I did it lol (totodile)


----------



## Krich2nd (Mar 30, 2013)

DedValve said:


> About time we get to choose. Also I don't get to be bulbasaur? Fuck that then. Do you at least evolve?
> 
> Meh, I'll be Snivy. I'm already a smug bastard so it's perfect.



From what I've read online, your teammates can evolve during the game if they meet the requirements, but you and your partner have to wait till post-game to evolve


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 30, 2013)

Pokemon can evolve while you fight


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 30, 2013)

That's fucking stupid.

Your Pokemon don't evolve? 

What kind of a dumbass game is that?


----------



## Carmelo (Mar 30, 2013)

A year late on this, but is Dream Drop Distance good? Played the demo, enjoyed it, but didn't like any KH games after 2.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 30, 2013)

It's good, but like all the spin-offs it feels meh after awhile.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 30, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]bDVFkGWu_uk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 30, 2013)

Played it, hated it. ^

I didn't feel the least bit impressed.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 30, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> It's good, but like all the spin-offs it feels meh after awhile.



It isn't a spin-off...


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 31, 2013)

It's all good.

He don't know.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 31, 2013)

I mean, it leads directly into KH3... unless you didn't actually play the game, I don't see how that's hard to miss.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 31, 2013)

Did they make a KH hd shit yet?

Its been so long i forgot everything that happened in those games. they should make one


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 31, 2013)

Goova said:


> Did they make a KH hd shit yet?
> 
> Its been so long i forgot everything that happened in those games. they should make one



Out in Japan already, rest of the world later this year.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 31, 2013)

Poor world.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 31, 2013)

Stopp having sex with the vagina dwarf with the sword


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 31, 2013)

What in the _fuck?_


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]0zT1IPtV9FE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 1, 2013)

Good gimmick.


----------



## Ultimania (Apr 1, 2013)

So I bought Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity and Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate (both versions). I _would_ have bought Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon, but Lamestop didn't have any copies in stock. I'll probably have to switch to Amazon again in a few months, because I'm fucking tired of Gamestop.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm thinking of getting a 3DS XL but I might wait until after E3 just because I want to make sure they dont release another one. I really enjoy the size of the screens and it honestly makes me want to play my 3DS more because of it. Its sad that it stretches the image to make it happen, o well.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2013)

Games on the 3DS XL actually still look great, despite the bigger screen size.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 2, 2013)

Don't do it fucker, don't do it...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## "Shion" (Apr 2, 2013)

That's pretty cool looking.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes indeed, now I just need to try out an XL speakers and see when they are bringing over SMT IV  (hoping for November release date)


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 2, 2013)

I beat Kersploosh in  20 minutes. lol waste of money. And its really really hard >.>


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 2, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Yes indeed, now I just need to try out an XL speakers and see when they are bringing over SMT IV  (hoping for November release date)



Try this summer, get hype.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 2, 2013)

Goova said:


> I beat Kersploosh in  20 minutes. lol waste of money. And its really really hard >.>



And what in the holy fuck _is_ that?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 2, 2013)

*Shin Megami Tensei Dumbass shit* (summer 2013)

'It’s been nearly ten years since the last chapter closed in the original Shin Megami Tensei role playing game (RPG) series, but the long wait is nearly over. Developed by the award-winning ATLUS team, Shin Megami Tensei IV (SMTIV) features powerful new demons, expansive dungeons, epic story arcs with branching plot lines, game-altering decision making, and more. Built specifically for the Nintendo 3DS system with optimized graphics, 3-D dungeons, voiced dialogue, and StreetPass functionality, SMTIV will be a premium title available this summer.

Building on the styles of ATLUS’ Persona, Devil Summoner, and Devil Survivor titles, SMTIV is the first true successor to 2004’s Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne. The story of SMTIV revolves around the Samurai, the sacred protectors of the Eastern Kingdom of Mikado. As a newly appointed Samurai, players will struggle with factions that have nefarious designs on the world as they defend their home kingdom from a growing army of demons. Decisions players make throughout the course of the story will have lasting repercussions, as the fate of the world hangs in the balance.

Shin Megami Tensei IV blends familiar features from previous SMT games with all-new features that take advantage of the Nintendo 3DS system, including:

A World to Discover, A Mystery to Uncover – The life of a Samurai is fraught with peril. Players must leave the safety of the kingdom in order to defend it from the invading demons. There the story unfolds as they become involved in a fierce battle between God and demons.
Demon Collection and Fusion – The core mechanic of the Shin Megami Tensei series returns with more than 400 demons to recruit, collect, and fuse together. Players will constantly be challenged with balancing the strengths of their demons to ultimately excel in battle.
Choices and Consequences – Throughout the player’s journey, they must choose their own path. The choices will affect them, other NPCs, and the overall outcome of the story. Branching story paths require careful consideration since the fates of the Eastern Kingdom of Mikado and the rest of the world hang in the balance.
Pressing the Combat Advantage – The Press Turn system requires strategic thinking for every battle. Pinpointing an enemy’s weakness will provide a vital extra turn for players to exploit. But there are dangers as well…reckless attacks against demons cause players to lose their turns and give the enemy an opening to strike back.'


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 2, 2013)

SMT 4 in the summer? Oh Atlus, you're so wonderful.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 2, 2013)

Notice the '  ' because I really feel '  ' over this game. 

(I've never played one, but you guys are always ranting bout that shit)


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 2, 2013)

I've never played a main SMT game before either, but I've loved the Persona and Devil Survivor series, and I'm also getting Soul Hackers this month.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 2, 2013)

Dude SMT Strange Journey is freaking epic ._. I cant wait for summer LIMITED 3DS XL  A GOGO! That and project x zone are so going to make my day. It'd be grand if it came out before my birthday in july XD


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 2, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Try this summer, get hype.



Oh Atlus you guys always know how to make me smile. Lol I should drive down to Atlus USA and thank them in person, its only an hour away. Seriously without them this gaming generation would have sucked so freaking hard for me ._.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 2, 2013)

*Nintendo Still Interested in Advance Wars*



Here's the full interview below.


----------



## Krich2nd (Apr 2, 2013)

I played like 15 minutes of advanced wars, got pissed off cause I sucked and rage quit forever.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 2, 2013)

But... Advance Wars is so good.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 2, 2013)

Krich2nd said:


> I played like 15 minutes of advanced wars, got pissed off cause I sucked and rage quit forever.



How do I strategize?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 2, 2013)

He's just a dumbass.


----------



## Krich2nd (Apr 3, 2013)

Smarter than your dumbass


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 3, 2013)

*Bravely Default: Flying Fairy Will Be Localized For The West*



> Square Enix still hasn’t announced Bravely Default: Flying Fairy for North America or Europe, but don’t worry—the nostalgic turn-based role-playing game will be released overseas.
> 
> *During the Game Developers Conference, Siliconera was able to confirm with multiple trusted sources that Bravely Default: Flying Fairy will be localized for English-speaking audiences.*
> 
> ...


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 3, 2013)

Krich2nd said:


> Smarter than your dumbass



Says the guy who can't _strategize._


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 3, 2013)

Now for three more.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 3, 2013)

There's no middle finger in that picture, therefore it is fake and gay.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 3, 2013)

Your face.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 3, 2013)

Is a beautiful work of fucking art.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 3, 2013)

Tell that to the thousands of mirrors that your _art_ broke along the way.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 3, 2013)

The crystal meth mirrors?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 3, 2013)

That and *many more* to come.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh yes, Mr. White... Oh yes.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 5, 2013)

Velocity said:


>


Jumpy is you? I feel so silly now lol

"following"


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Apr 5, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> The crystal meth mirrors?



If you didn't smoke them all the time, maybe you'd have a face worth being proud of.

Anyway, I'm probably going to go get Devil Survivor: Overlocked. Never played a MegaTen game before, and I know people are going to demand that I go play Persona, but I really don't want to start a series that's on a Sony system.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 5, 2013)

That shit ended a day ago.

Move on, kid. 

Oh, so you do everything people tell you to do?


----------



## Takamura Bear (Apr 5, 2013)

Only just figured out you can do a jump dodge in Luigi's Mansion 2 when vacuuming ghosts .. the amount of shit I went through not knowing that until now. 

So, when do we get a meth cooking game for the 3DS?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 6, 2013)

As soon as I'm done figuring that shit out.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 6, 2013)

I completely forgot just how fun Devil Survivor was... Third real battle of the game, when your party is still level 7~9? Well, here's a level 17 boss for you!


----------



## P-X 12 (Apr 6, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Now for three more.



Damn.

That's a lot of shit I'll be eventually buying.



Velocity said:


> I completely forgot just how fun Devil Survivor was... Third real battle of the game, when your party is still level 7~9? Well, here's a *level 17 boss* for you!





That game does not fuck around, does it?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 6, 2013)

Is the shit turn based?

If so, I'll be turn-ed _off._


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 6, 2013)

*New content included in Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D (3DS), DO A BARREL ROLL!!!*



> Go ape with the swingin? king of the jungle! Donkey Kong and his simian sidekick Diddy Kong are back for more action-packed platforming antics in Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D, an enhanced version of Wii adventure Donkey Kong Country Returns, only on Nintendo 3DS and Nintendo 3DS XL!
> 
> Jump, race and roll your way across Donkey Kong Island on a quest to rescue DK?s beloved banana hoard from the trouble-causing Tiki Tak Tribe. Stomp on enemies, grab banana bunches and ride rockets, rhinos and much more in classic 2D platforming gameplay, stuffed full of spectacular scenes and tricky traps. Use both characters? special skills to overcome all kinds of obstacles and explore each stage to the full ? hop Diddy onto DK?s shoulders and use his Barrel Jet to hover them both over large gaps, or roll to your heart?s content and trample everything in your path.
> 
> ...


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 6, 2013)

Weeee~


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 6, 2013)

Sounds like it'll be a must buy, especially for those who bought it on the Wii but didn't like the motion controls.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2013)

so you guys think  Reigitize will be localized? 

don't laugh at me


----------



## SionBarsod (Apr 6, 2013)

Depends on if it would sell well. Hell did the last digimon games we got over here sell well? Because as far as I know Digimon hasn't been all that popular. Or at least as popular as it was when it was on Fox Kids


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]77elof_AZbk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2013)

SionBarsod said:


> Depends on if it would sell well. Hell did the last digimon games we got over here sell well? Because as far as I know Digimon hasn't been all that popular. Or at least as popular as it was when it was on Fox Kids



such a shame.. This game is the closest thing to DW1 we'll ever going to get


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 7, 2013)

Eh...

It didn't really make a difference to me.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 8, 2013)

Gentlemen, I am on a quest for a Pikachu 3ds xl. Wish me luck because Nintendo apparently fucking despises the west.


----------



## SionBarsod (Apr 8, 2013)

Khris said:


> such a shame.. This game is the closest thing to DW1 we'll ever going to get



Well Xros Wars is supposed to be airing soon in america on Nicktoons. It'll be called Digimon Fusion and last I heard it was pretty good. So who knows? if Xros Wars/Fusion becomes popular enough then they may decided to bring the game over.

It might not have to hit the level of popularity it had all those years ago, but as long as it's popular enough they may consider it.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 8, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> Damn.
> 
> That's a lot of shit I'll be eventually buying.
> 
> ...



PFftt...Enjoy the boss gauntlet at the end+Final boss. Or fighting Lucifer, gave up on him.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 9, 2013)

What in the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 9, 2013)

*Iwata asks: Paper MArio Sticker Star*



> Kudo: Well, as mentioned before, the mechanics present new challenges and the gameworld represents a new start. We worked hard so that this game would become the new standard for future Paper Mario games, so please play it to the fullest!





I can imagine a lot of rage quits coming out of this.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2013)

The formula is fine as long as they expand upon it. They're not saying it's going to stay the exact same. 

Also, I can't decide whether I want to get Batman Arkham Origins: Blackgate on 3DS or Vita.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 9, 2013)

Miyamoto sure loved destroying that series.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 9, 2013)

Come on Death he gave us Luigi's Mansion 2, so it isn't all _that_ bad.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 9, 2013)

He's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 10, 2013)

Your logic's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 10, 2013)

You gigolo's are all ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), far as Im concerned.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Apr 10, 2013)

SionBarsod said:


> Well Xros Wars is supposed to be airing soon in america on Nicktoons. It'll be called Digimon Fusion and last I heard it was pretty good. So who knows? if Xros Wars/Fusion becomes popular enough then they may decided to bring the game over.
> 
> It might not have to hit the level of popularity it had all those years ago, but as long as it's popular enough they may consider it.



The first two thirds are good, with a few problems here and there *coughbagramoncough*, but the last third is horrible. Dawn and Dusk came out close to when Data Squad was about to air, so you're right in assuming that something similar will happen with Reigitize.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 10, 2013)

It's not coming.

Deal.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 11, 2013)

I had forgotten to post my new friend code. If anyone adds me, let me know.

3DS FC: 4957-2837-7608


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 11, 2013)

Didn't I already add you? O.o


----------



## Aeon (Apr 11, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Didn't I already add you? O.o



I traded in my original 3DS back in December and I bought the XL last month. That's why I have a new friend code.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g71vEFYGiGc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 11, 2013)

It _looks_ fun and flashy, but it also looks like a mask to cover up redundancy..


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2013)

Like a lot of beat 'em ups.

The flash and fluidity's what makes them.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 11, 2013)

It's turn based.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2013)

I was talking about in an exemplary sense. 

This game's flashy redundancy is reminiscent of many beat 'em ups.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 11, 2013)

Goddamn I need a cock in my ass..


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm not sure what feeding a rooster to your pet donkey has to do with our current conversation


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 11, 2013)

The donkey requires nourishment.

Redundancy... Is the base of all video gaming.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 15, 2013)

Looks like there is a EU version of the 3DS Direct. 3pm UK time.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 15, 2013)

Nintendo Direct is just a huge cock expo.

Pissing contest with no good piss, if you will. . .


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 15, 2013)

Yay, new Nintendo Direct!


----------



## Blunt (Apr 15, 2013)

Any news of new bundles or colors for the US XL?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 15, 2013)

Nope. The Pikachu 3DS XL came out a few weeks ago, but I think less than 10,000 were shipped across all of North America. Unless you live in the boonies where no one plays video games and somehow have a Walmart conveniently nearby, you'll probably never find one. 

However, there is a Nintendo Direct on Wednesday. It's going to be focused completely on the 3DS. I'd keep my eye out for bundles and perhaps some other colors announced.


----------



## Blunt (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks Jason 

NoA gets stiffed so hard on the XL


----------



## The World (Apr 15, 2013)

>Stiffed

>Hard

>XL

*snicker*


----------



## Shirker (Apr 15, 2013)

Where's Shion when you need him!?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 15, 2013)

Why do you guys give so much of a shit for the XL?

It's something I just cannot comprehend.

You know you look like a moron when using it in plain sight, right?

And I see lots of 'stiff' and 'hard' comments. . .

Should I whip it out or should I whip it out?


----------



## Ultimania (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh my fucking God, Gates of Infinity is like the most underrated game of the year so far (that I've played anyway)! Awesome new game is awesome and brings back memories of Blue Rescue Team.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 15, 2013)

What could the 3DS direct be about besides Animal Crossing?

What else is slated to release soon?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 15, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> What could the 3DS direct be about besides Animal Crossing?
> 
> What else is slated to release soon?



Mario & Luigi: Dream Team, Shin Megami Tensei 4, Mario Golf: World Tour, Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D, Etrian Odyssey: Millennium Girl, perhaps localization of some Level-5 games, localization news of Bravely Default, Dragon Quest VII, Dragon Quest Monsters: Terry's Wonderland, perhaps localization of Layton x Ace Attorney, perhaps some Ace Attorney 5 news, info about Miiverse on 3DS, Zelda Oracle games on eShop release dates revealed, perhaps Pokemon X & Y news, etc.

Not to mention that they could announce some new stuff too.

I left out the possibility of Monster Hunter 4 news because MH3U just came out. They wouldn't want to steal the spotlight.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 15, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> Oh my fucking God, Gates of Infinity is like the most underrated game of the year so far (that I've played anyway)! Awesome new game is awesome and brings back memories of Blue Rescue Team.



Post more info Ulti...

I like you.


----------



## Ultimania (Apr 16, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Post more info Ulti...
> 
> I like you.



They are hardcore rougelikes with Pokemon in them! What else is there to say? I thought that you said that they were too ''hardcore'' for you.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 16, 2013)

Gates of Infinity? 

What?!


----------



## Scizor (Apr 16, 2013)

I REALLY hope Majora's Mask's remake (3DS) will get announced.

Replaying OoT on the 3DS was alot of fun, so MM will probably be no exception.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2013)

Chances are they won't. Nintendo said that if they were going to do a Majora's Mask remake they would wait until after they were done with an original Zelda game for the 3DS because they don't want to just flood the system with remake after remake.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh the Irony. . .


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2013)

Japan is getting a Nintendo Direct tomorrow as well. The WiiU update is also confirmed to be going live in Japan next week. The update will vastly increase the performance of the OS and add the Virtual Console. 

Chances are we'll get it at the same time.

Also, since Japan is also getting a Direct, I see some important stuff getting talked about. Usually when it's only North America and/or Europe it isn't exciting.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 16, 2013)

After the update, this will probably be the console that Nintendo wanted to release, but couldn't due to the PS4.

A kernel update would be very nice.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 16, 2013)

^Wat? 

Anyhow since the Japanese ND got announced with 3DS AND Wii U content, can we expect the same for NoA/NoE ND in terms of Wii U content as well?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2013)

Nintendo rushed the WiiU out without all of its features just so it could be in the market long before the other next gen consoles came out. Now Nintendo is adding in all the features and optimal performance that the WiiU should've had from the very beginning. 

And perhaps, Asa.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 16, 2013)

So, just like the 3DS launch again? Oopsy Daisy.  

(Did Nintendo atcually admit that they rushed it though? Even though it wouldn't be totally surprising given the lackluster Wii U launch last year).


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2013)

The 3DS wasn't rushed, just overpriced. 

No, they didn't. They'll never openly admit it, but it's painfully obvious. It even needed a major day one update just to unlock most of its features. 

The 3DS has updates to improve performance and add nifty additional features, but it launched as a complete product.

The WiiU doesn't even have its own Virtual Console yet... lol.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 16, 2013)

Lack of E-shop and an Internet browser after a few weeks (or was it months lol?) say otherwise.  But yeah $250 is unacceptable for such hardware upon the 3DS. 

And then there's the slow OS speeds, lack of universal voice chat, locking purchase transfers the the hardware, etc....

Ohh OHH! Speaking of 3DS performances, did you hear that the latest firmware update improved framerate issues among a couple games that usually dipped below their intended FPS?  (I have my KH3D copy to vouch for it, and others that purchased MH3u before the update and then have later done it said the game runs more consistently smooth now). 

XD Ayup! Which is why rushing a console is never a wise decision. 

Hey just for a thought, can Nintendo update the Gamepad with another revision to give it a bigger battery that lasts longer? 

Also what do you think of the idea of Nintendo doing a Wii U re-launch at around E3 at around the time where they unveil their big hitters?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Lack of E-shop and an Internet browser after a few weeks (or was it months lol?) say otherwise.  But yeah $250 is unacceptable for such hardware upon the 3DS.
> 
> And then there's the slow OS speeds, lack of universal voice chat, locking purchase transfers the the hardware, etc....
> 
> ...



It took about 3 months to be up. To be fair, though, the eShop was a brand new thing. The Virtual Console has been around forever, yet the WiiU still doesn't have its own. I do see your point, but the 3DS felt like a much more completed product at launch than the WiiU did, IMO. There's consistent updates (which are always good) and then there's half-assing stuff. 

Yup, I heard about it and have experienced it myself. KH3D runs much smoother now, as do a bunch of other games. Including Sonic All-Stars Racing Transformed, which was plagued with framerate issues. I've been playing Luigi's Mansion, and it runs smooth like butter. 

Nintendo could do whatever they wanted, but they have to be careful to not piss off the consumers that have already bought a WiiU. Nintendo publicly apologized just for price dropping the 3DS and gave those who had already purchased one before the price drop 10 NES games and 10 GBA games. Imagine what would happen if they updated the hardware of the WiiU whatsoever.  Price is one thing, but changing the hardware is a very risky move.


----------



## Kensei (Apr 16, 2013)

Soul Hackers is godly. All of you who don't play it are godless heathens or, even worse, Europeans .


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2013)

My copy should be arriving in the mail sometime in the next few days.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 17, 2013)

I have Soul Hackers in my 3DS right now.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> It took about 3 months to be up. To be fair, though, the eShop was a brand new thing. The Virtual Console has been around forever, yet the WiiU still doesn't have its own. I do see your point, but the 3DS felt like a much more completed product at launch than the WiiU did, IMO. There's consistent updates (which are always good) and then there's half-assing stuff.
> 
> Yup, I heard about it and have experienced it myself. KH3D runs much smoother now, as do a bunch of other games. Including Sonic All-Stars Racing Transformed, which was plagued with framerate issues. I've been playing Luigi's Mansion, and it runs smooth like butter.
> 
> Nintendo could do whatever they wanted, but they have to be careful to not piss off the consumers that have already bought a WiiU. Nintendo publicly apologized just for price dropping the 3DS and gave those who had already purchased one before the price drop 10 NES games and 10 GBA games. Imagine what would happen if they updated the hardware of the WiiU whatsoever.  Price is one thing, but changing the hardware is a very risky move.



True true i suppose. Though at least in terms of launch multiplats (aside from the bad versions) SASRT, AC3 (i think), and NSMBU were somewhat passable compared to the 3DS's which only had freaking SSF43D (and later on DoA) as post-launch titles even worth it back then.  

Indeed. I can't tell if this is either a CPU overclock update or simply freeing up the 3DS's OS space to give it's GPU less work, either way it's awesome news since i couldn't stand intense FPS dips in KH3D upon some parts (like the Prankster Paradise outside park or the Post office areas just from walking). I wonder if it could work for the Wii U, regarding if Nintendo wants to (durr!). Btw how did Luigi's Mansion run before the update? 

Well it's not like your really changing anything too major on the Gamepad, just slapping a bigger battery would do the trick once it's R&D costs used on it go down. Plus there aren't any Gamepad's standalone in retail stores so far, so maybe Nintendo could discontinue the 1st line of their productions and go nuts (no not really) on releasing the second revision like the 3DS XL but with a longer battery life. Simple ain't it?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 17, 2013)

What's soul hackers?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 17, 2013)

A new Yoshi's Island.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh wow.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2013)

Mario & Luigi: Dream Team looks amazing.

Also, Earthbound for the WiiU VC was just confirmed... for NA and EU. 

Mein gott.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 17, 2013)

Animal Crossing XL bundle. 

Should have been a Luigi bundle.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2013)

BRAVELY DEFAULT CONFIRMED

EFNEAIJNUBFVBGFVBEA

But in 2014... 

It better be EARLY 2014.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 17, 2013)

Bravely Default in 2014


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 17, 2013)

A LINK TO THE PAST 3D REMAKE.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2013)

Not a remake, a brand new game in the same world! 

With a new story and new dungeons.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2013)

Available holiday 2013!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 17, 2013)

Not a remake, thank fucking God.

Finally some new ideas. It looks interesting so far.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2013)

zelda!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh, Reggie no wonder we love you so much. :33

I would have bought the remake either way.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2013)

LINK TO THE PAST 2

THE BEST LINK IS BACK BITCHES!!!!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 17, 2013)

Judging by the short footage we have so far, Dungeon levels will be much shorter and faster to traverse to but there'll be a shit load of them, Link went from level 11 to a level 12.


----------



## Ultimania (Apr 17, 2013)

Link to the Past II, Yoshi's Island 3, and Bravely Default! Is Nintendo _trying_ to give me a fucking heart attack?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 17, 2013)

Nintendo is on fire today, so many interesting announcements at the same time.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2013)

So, to sum up the 3DS news:

More Mario & Luigi: Dream Team info
More Mario Golf: World Tour info
New Yoshi's Island game
New Mario Party game
More Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D info
New Zelda game, a sequel to Link To The Past
Bravely Default: Flying Fairy localization confirmation
Animal Crossing: New Leaf Limited Edition 3DS XL bundle confirmation
Souped up Shin Megami Tensei 4 first print package
More Lego City Undercover: The Chase Begins info
Zelda Oracle games release date confirmed, May 30th
Three Level-5 games localization confirmation
New Professor Layton localization confirmation

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 17, 2013)

^
Looks about right.

The 3DS is bringing out all the big guns this year.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Judging by the short footage we have so far, Dungeon levels will be much shorter and faster to traverse to but there'll be a shit load of them, Link went from level 11 to a level 12.



Wanna know what's even better?

It doesn't look like the game has touch screen controls like the DS ones did.


----------



## Ultimania (Apr 17, 2013)

Those DS Zelda games can go burn in hell. They fucking suck. I'm glad that this new 3DS Zelda game is not like those two pieces of crap.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2013)

OMG Fuck You NoA.... Bravery Default is coming to Europe this year.......................ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I have to wait to 2014 to play it...............................................................................ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2013)

To be fair, I bet Europe will get it in late December... and we'll get it in early January.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 17, 2013)

The new Zelda's look reminds me of Minish Cap.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2013)

I won't be in the states to buy SMT 4 when it first comes out in person (I'll be home two weeks after that), so I'll probably just order it online so I'll have it sitting there for me when I get home.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oaS9yBGbmU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 17, 2013)

This is amazing.

And in the wake of fuckup of the NA Soul Sacrifice demo, hilarious.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2013)

I have to resist buying that Animal Crossing 3DS XL... I just can't keep dropping so much money on hardware. 

The excitement will subside and I'll stay happy with my Pikachu XL.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 17, 2013)

Shin Megami Tensei IV, A Link to the Past 2 _and_ Bravely Default?!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I have to resist buying that Animal Crossing 3DS XL... I just can't keep dropping so much money on hardware.
> 
> The excitement will subside and I'll stay happy with my Pikachu XL.



Your not a true Animal Crossing fan unless you buy it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2013)

He needs his pink hair back..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Wanna know what's even better?
> 
> It doesn't look like the game has touch screen controls like the DS ones did.



I'd be shitting all over it if it did. Thank God.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2013)

Death Kun...

Rich ‏@RichIGN 1m
UPDATE: Pikmin 3 is coming August 4.

save that money.


----------



## Ultimania (Apr 17, 2013)

It's like a second anniversary celebration is underway for Zelda even though it isn't an anniversary. The Oracle games on VC, Wind Waker remake, and A Link to the Past II in the same year? What the hell? Am I dreaming?

August 4 for Pikmin 3? Wow...just wow.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 17, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Death Kun...
> 
> Rich ‏@RichIGN 1m
> UPDATE: Pikmin 3 is coming August 4.
> ...



I didn't realize that the "launch window" was 10 months long...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2013)

Brandon Heat said:


> I didn't realize that the "launch window" was 10 months long...



Iwata Laughs!!!


----------



## Ultimania (Apr 17, 2013)

Iwata is trolling us all.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 17, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Shin Megami Tensei IV, A Link to the Past 2 _and_ Bravely Default?!



Don't you just mean the last two?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2013)

Brandon Heat said:


> Your not a true Animal Crossing fan unless you buy it.



But but... 

Well, to be fair, I'll be in France from May 24th to July 30th. I'll be buying Animal Crossing off the eShop. 

I won't be around to buy the limited edition XL. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> I'd be shitting all over it if it did. Thank God.



If it was touch screen controlled we definitely would've seen it. What we saw was footage on the top screen. Thank God indeed. 



Malvingt2 said:


> Death Kun...
> 
> Rich ‏@RichIGN 1m
> UPDATE: Pikmin 3 is coming August 4.
> ...



Money is already saved and primed, got around $1400 right now and nothing to spend it on. Already paid for my plane tickets, and that was my only big expense this year. I won't have to buy any again until about a year from now when I visit again.

Between my money saved from working and financial aid I'll get if I'm accepted into my new program at college this Fall, I'm gonna be sitting large on a giant 3DS backlog.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2013)

I have to stay away from GAF, a lot of trolls...


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2013)

What are idiots on GAF saying now? lol


Also, I thought it was really cool how Nintendo showed a bunch of Miiverse posts of people that were asking for Earthbound, and then they decided to deliver it due to overwhelming demand. It shows that Nintendo really does look at Miiverse and listens to their fans.  Or that's what they're trying to make it look like, at least.


----------



## Kensei (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks based Atlus for a 176 page strategy + design book and other goodies for first SMT IV print.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2013)

GAF people are saying that that Zelda better be an eShop game and for 99 cents..


----------



## Ultimania (Apr 17, 2013)

GAF...


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2013)

Fucking GAF.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh wow.. is that image from WW? I don't remember well... or it is MC?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Phantom Roxas (Apr 17, 2013)

I rather enjoyed Spirit Tracks. I dare say it's my favorite Adult timeline game. Even the touch controls of Phantom Hourglass made the sailing more tolerable than Wind Waker did.

I'm sure people will be happy to see the magic meter back. The reason it doesn't have touch controls is because the focus is less on being a game with a touch screen and more about being a 3D A Link to the Past. Since it has an original story, I wonder if this takes place after Link's Awakening.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 17, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Don't you just mean the last two?



You pay no attention, do you? Europe is getting all three _this year_.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2013)

Winny, change the name of the thread to Iwata Dropping Bombs


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2013)

What I'm curious about is how, in Japan's Direct, the new Zelda's release date was said to be 2014. But in NA's and EU's Direct it was Holiday 2013.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2013)

Phantom Roxas said:


> I rather enjoyed Spirit Tracks. I dare say it's my favorite Adult timeline game. Even the touch controls of Phantom Hourglass made the sailing more tolerable than Wind Waker did.
> 
> I'm sure people will be happy to see the magic meter back. The reason it doesn't have touch controls is because the focus is less on being a game with a touch screen and more about being a 3D A Link to the Past. Since it has an original story,* I wonder if this takes place after Link's Awakening*.



It could be.. He coming back to Hyrule to find out that something horrible happen when he was gone?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Velocity (Apr 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Winny, change the name of the thread to Iwata Dropping Bombs



As if there could be any contest on the matter.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2013)

SO guys the picture I posted.. That images is from which Zelda.. I really do not remember lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlg_Yr2p11Q][/YOUTUBE]

eShop trailer.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 17, 2013)

We have the Bravely Default trailer on the eShop, too. It looks gorgeous.


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 17, 2013)

╔═══════╗ 
Nintendo?
╚═══════╝

*Dropping the bombs, every Direct.*​


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> SO guys the picture I posted.. That images is from which Zelda.. I really do not remember lol



I'm pretty sure that's the Wind Waker drawing... I think Minish Cap had a stained glass thing going on.

Or was it the other way around?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes I think it is WW but that doesn't make sense because this game is on the failure time line and WW is on the Adult link time line.. and yes MC has the glass thing..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2013)

Craig Harris ‏@crankycraig 49s
I'll bet a good majority of the folks bitching about Link to the Past 2's top-down design started gaming with N64.

lol and who is making the new zelda thread? I don't want to do it. I have too many already


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 17, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> SO guys the picture I posted.. That images is from which Zelda.. I really do not remember lol



Wind Waker.

Nintendo was never much for consistency and they never will. They said that time and time again. Fuck, they say it in the page just before the timeline.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Wind Waker.
> 
> Nintendo was never much for consistency and they never will. They said that time and time again. Fuck, they say it in the page just before the timeline.



ok.. it is just funny how they are teasing us with this kind of things....


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2013)

Brb, buying a 3DS.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2013)

I knew you would give in, Krory.


----------



## Ultimania (Apr 17, 2013)

Now if only Nintendo could also do this with the Wii U...


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2013)

It will happen at E3...


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 17, 2013)

God damn it I need me a 3DS.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> So, to sum up the 3DS news:
> 
> More Mario & Luigi: Dream Team info
> More Mario Golf: World Tour info
> ...



None of these games, zero, pertain to me.

I was in the right for not giving a shit. . . Right?

The only one that looks slightly interesting is Bravely Default.

'Bombs' my ass.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 17, 2013)

So guys (other than Shion Senpai) what did you think of this weeks Nintendo Direct?


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 17, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> So guys (other than Shion Senpai) what did you think of this weeks Nintendo Direct?



YOSHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

Sums it up pretty well.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 17, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> So guys (other than Shion Senpai) what did you think of this weeks Nintendo Direct?



Bio shock, _maybe_ ill go back to.

Besides that, what else?


----------



## DedValve (Apr 17, 2013)

Krory said:


> Brb, buying a 3DS.



You haven't bought one already? 


Shame on you Krory, shame on you 


That goddamn Luigi 3DS better come to our shores. Nintendo gimped out on a glow in the dark (moon) 3DS xl with built in vacuum cleaner so the least they can do is give us the luigi 3ds.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 17, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> I already beat that long ago and ceased giving a shit about it.
> 
> Bio shock, _maybe_ ill go back to.
> 
> Besides that, what else?



Ever heard of Catherine on the PS3? 

*Reggie talks strong 3DS sales in the states*



> The following info comes from a USA Today interview with Reggie Fils-Aime...
> 
> - 3DS sales have been "very strong" in the states
> - 8 million sold is ahead of the DS' pace of 7 million during the same period of time
> ...





lol so GAF, what happened about the 3DS being on track to do worse than the GBA/DS after the system having a worse January than the DS?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2013)

Shion, why did you buy a 3DS if none of those games interest you?

Were you expecting shit like Heavy Rain Portable or something?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 17, 2013)

Nah.

The next Pokemon, possible jump game, Mario kart 7, Etc.

Why are you still so hung up on Heavy Rain?

_You_ butthurt?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2013)

Shion is waiting for SMASH BROTHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 17, 2013)

This guy.  ^

He understands me.


----------



## valerian (Apr 17, 2013)

Is Monolith Soft still making a RPG for the 3DS?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Nah.
> 
> The next Pokemon, possible jump game, Mario kart 7, Etc.
> 
> ...



It's an example of a game you said you loved, hence why I am bringing it up. Regarding whether you were waiting for games like that to be on the 3DS or not.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2013)

valerian said:


> Is Monolith Soft still making a RPG for the 3DS?



yes they are.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> It's an example of a game you said you loved, hence why I am bringing it up. Regarding whether you were waiting for games like that to be on the 3DS or not.



I like my Heavy Rain on a console, not a handheld.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2013)

I want more details about Monolith Soft's RPG.


----------



## valerian (Apr 17, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> yes they are.



Gooood


----------



## Disaresta (Apr 17, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> yes they are.



link to the past 2, mario and lugi, shinmagami tensie, i haven't even beaten lugi's mansion yet nintendo what are you doing to me


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 18, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> link to the past 2, mario and lugi, shinmagami tensie, i haven't even beaten lugi's mansion yet nintendo what are you doing to me



It's a magic trick that makes your wallet empty.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 18, 2013)

Mines more or less full.


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 18, 2013)

^^^ Not everyone is fooled by this trick. 

Mine is just empty because I'm in college.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Apr 18, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Mines more or less full.




Because you don't enjoy life, so you're not willing to through your money at things that are worth it.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2013)

So, what announcements got you guys excited the most?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HO_uabrY3o&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

It seem NoE is going to change Bravery Default name... A rumor is that will be name  FF with BD as subtitle..


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 18, 2013)

Phantom Roxas said:


> Because you don't enjoy life, so you're not willing to through your money at things that are worth it.





@Shadow: Dude, I feel you, bra, college be fucking me like a crazy Latina chick. 

You caught me, you sly devil you..


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Apr 18, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> So, what announcements got you guys excited the most?



A Link to the Past 2, the Oracle games, Yoshi's Island, Bravely Default, and EarthBound.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 18, 2013)

Of course.  ^


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 18, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> @Shadow: Dude, I feel you, bra, college be fucking me like a crazy Latina chick.
> 
> You caught me, you sly devil you..


This semester man this semester so much bullshit. 

My wallet, she's been empty for years I hope to fill her up to the brim soon.

I'm just that good.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 18, 2013)

I'll be heading in culinary school next term. 

Dropping 30G's a year for that bitch.. and I only a few G's to my name. 

Financial aid all up in that asshole fo SHO.


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 18, 2013)

CS major friend and graduating meaning my wallet won't be such a lonely mistress anymore. And there's alot of shit to buy.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 18, 2013)

Getting on dat  mothatfucka.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2013)

Time to pre-order SMT4 from Gamestop.  Since they finally updated their page with the first print stuff announced yesterday.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 18, 2013)

Go for it. 

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2013)

Pre-ordered.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 18, 2013)

Lemme know how the game plays.

Looks cool, but you know me.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 19, 2013)

Yep, it'll take months of good reviews and general positive feedback followed by offhandedly playing it on a friend's handheld before Shion touches it.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 20, 2013)

For anyone who's interested. This is the only way you'll be able to get the Circle Pad Pro XL in North America, there's no plans for a release in retail stores.

Ordered one for Monster Hunter.


----------



## Blunt (Apr 20, 2013)

Shion got banned again


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 20, 2013)

He gets banned every other week.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 20, 2013)

Poor guy should take a hint.

Very soon he'll run out of respawns.


----------



## valerian (Apr 20, 2013)

Thinking about trading in my old 3DS for an XL one but I can't decide which color I want between red+black or just black (MH Bundle). Or should I just wait for the inevitable Zelda/Pokemon styled XL Bundle?


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 20, 2013)

valerian said:


> Thinking about trading in my old 3DS for an XL one but I can't decide which color I want between red+black or just black (MH Bundle). Or should I just wait for the inevitable Zelda/Pokemon styled XL Bundle?


It depends how quickly you want it. If you're having RSI problems, I'd get it now. Otherwise, wait for a stylized edition and get the best bang for buck.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 20, 2013)

Shion you retard.


----------



## Ultimania (Apr 20, 2013)

So Shion has hit the big ten this time I see...that crazy fucker. 

Anyway, got $70 worth of eShop money. Time to spend, spend, and fucking spend!


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 20, 2013)

I forget, what are the big summer releases besides Donkey Kong and Mario & Luigi?


----------



## Blunt (Apr 20, 2013)

The X/Y themed Pokemon bundles that'll likely come out will probably just be the regular NoA XLs (red/blue) with their respective letters on them seeing as how they match the game colors.

Get the MH bundle. I'll live vicariously through you


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Apr 20, 2013)

Please tell me Shitton reached the limit of how many times your bans will only be temporary.

A lot of the major 3DS releases seem to be pushed back to fall or winter. It looks like the major games for the summer will be Project X Zone and SMT4.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 20, 2013)

It's important to spread out releases and ensure big games come out in time for Christmas. I'd imagine Nintendo/Nippon Ichi and Square Enix will go out of their way to make sure both Bravely Default and Shin Megami Tensei IV come out in Europe in November for that very purpose.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 20, 2013)

I hope the North American release is moved up for Bravely Default as well. Some of the dates just seemed wonky, like LttP2 releasing in Japan in 2014 instead of Holiday 2013 like NA and EU, and Europe getting Bravely Default before America.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 20, 2013)

Glad I didnt sell my 3DS.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 20, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I hope the North American release is moved up for Bravely Default as well. Some of the dates just seemed wonky, like LttP2 releasing in Japan in 2014 instead of Holiday 2013 like NA and EU, and Europe getting Bravely Default before America.



You'll find we're getting it earlier on purpose. Nintendo has a habit of trying to get at least some releases out in Europe first since we usually have to wait months after the US release for games to come out over here. I suspect they convinced Square Enix to release Bravely Default in Europe first to throw us a bone.

That and it's my birthday in November and Nintendo wants to appease their God.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 21, 2013)

You can have it first this time, Europe. 

I've been wondering, was Capcom pleased with the overall sales of MH3U?


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 21, 2013)

They have to let Europe have SOMETHING first, I guess.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh man, I can get a free game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 22, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *Nintendo customer service says Nintendo won't replace lost/stolen digital games*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow.

For some reason, it felt right not buying digital for the 3DS. It's fucking staying that way.


----------



## Ultimania (Apr 22, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *Nintendo customer service says Nintendo won't replace lost/stolen digital games*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If Nintendo keeps thinking with that damn stupid backwards way of thinking they're so infamous for, they are never going to even have a chance of standing up against Sony (and possibly Microsoft). They don't seem to realize how important an account-based system is, and shit like this is just scaring me away from digital retail games when it comes to Nintendo. Not to mention that neither the Wii U or 3DS are account-based, so this bullshit is inexcusable.


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ns2ICAxKNt8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 22, 2013)

I wish NoA had the kind of promotion NoE is having. Our promotion only had 3 worthwhile games, all of which came out a year or more ago. You also needed to buy an XL between February-April and had to buy Pokemon Mystery Dungeon or Luigi's Mansion.

I hope we get that promotion once our current one ends on April 30th. I'd love to get Animal Crossing for free, since I've already purchased 4 of the games on that list.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 22, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ns2ICAxKNt8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DedValve (Apr 23, 2013)

Reminds me of this

[YOUTUBE]5qwKZXN0WZI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 24, 2013)

You guys do know there are ways to keep your stuff from turning into driftwood and fading into the abyss right. Get pragmatic & resourceful. Accounts will come when they come from the arse of the machine. Till then dial 1800-choke-dat... 'scuse me


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2013)

Iwata is now CEO of NoA, hopefully this means we'll be getting even more localizations in the west than before.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2013)

3DS titles that have sold 1 million+ units:


----------



## Takamura Bear (Apr 24, 2013)

The 3DS is on a fucking tear right now. And looking on VGChartz, Luigi's Mansion 2 is #1 worldwide? 

So is anyone on here going to be picking up Donkey Kong? Bit on the fence about it to be honest. It looks good and all and who doesn't love a bit of Donkey Kong, but the footage makes it seem awfully difficult even with the addition of easy mode. Those jumping sections look like a pain-in-the-ass.

Also need to get back to Kid Icarus as well.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2013)

Miiverse will be on the 3DS by the end of the year.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 24, 2013)

Holidays are going to be a blast this year.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 24, 2013)

*Nintendo not holding traditional E3 press conference this year?*



> Coming from Iwata...
> 
> *"Unlike previous years, we will not have a large-scale [E3] presentation directed to everyone in the world. Instead, we are planning several smaller events focusing on software for America. Among these hands-on events will be one for American distributors and another for western media."*





WUT.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2013)

Hmmm, I find this to be interesting. Especially because they plan to only show titles that will (mostly) be released in 2013. It makes me wonder which games they'll show and how many of them will be released in 2013. I feel like the "heavy hitter" will be news of Smash Bros. WiiU/3DS being released during Holiday 2013.

Regardless, Nintendo Directs have a much better track record than E3 has for over a decade. In hindsight, E3 was never really mindblowing to begin with. Everyone hypes the Big Three to high-f***ing-heaven and then they're left disappointed year after year.

I'll still watch it, though. I'm more excited about the fact that it looks like a lot of stuff is confirmed to be coming out this year.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 24, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *Nintendo not holding traditional E3 press conference this year?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



B-but I wanted to see what Nintendo would show at E3...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 24, 2013)

> Regardless, Nintendo Directs have a much better track record than E3 has for over a decade. In hindsight, E3 was never really mindblowing to begin with. Everyone hypes the Big Three to high-f***ing-heaven and then they're left disappointed year after year.
> 
> I'll still watch it, though. I'm more excited about the fact that it looks like a lot of stuff is confirmed to be coming out this year.



Well yeah but....still...you gotta admit the 3DS E3 2010 conference was amazing though...i'm just disturbed by the fact that they're letting MS/Sony eat the spot while they miss out on it. Shouldn't we be a bit worried about this? Since i'd like to hear about more Wii U titles that we haven't heard about for next year and onwards....

Also you think the titles listed from the post that i just put on the Wii U thread are confirmed for this year?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2013)

They're not really letting Sony/Microsoft eat the spotlight. Nintendo just isn't having a big 60 minute conference. Instead they're having multiple, little events (like Nintendo Directs) spread throughout E3 meant to appeal to various audiences. Nintendo Directs are better at announcing new games and staying connected to the fanbase than E3 ever was. E3 is a clusterfuck of suits and buzzwords and always will be. 

Nintendo basically has 1-2 mini-E3s almost every month. That's what a Nintendo Direct is, if you think about it, except it's all on Nintendo's own time and leisure and it's the smartest thing they've ever done to keep connected to and relay information to their fans.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 24, 2013)

I guess that kinda makes sense, especially in E3's case of disaster that was last year. 

I'm still worried though...BTW! 

*Iwata's officially translated statement on the lack of a traditional E3 press event this year*



> *In the past we invited reporters, investors and analysts, industry partners, such as software publishers, and distributors who attended E3 to our large-scale presentations. We also used them as a communication tool in which we broadcast our presentations on the Internet to reach out to video game fans around the globe. I believe that many are expecting us to host a similar event this year.
> 
> On the other hand, since we set out on new endeavors such as Nintendo Direct two years ago in October, we have been paying special attention to the fact that different people demand different types of information from us. For example, as video game fans are looking for information about games, it seems that they are less interested in sales figures that investors and analysts on the other hand attach much greater importance to, and distribution partners are looking for information on how we are going to market our products in the immediate future. At previous financial briefing sessions we announced information about our products, showed videos and even uploaded the recording of these events onto our website, but given that we now have an established method such as Nintendo Direct, we feel that we will be able to deliver our messages more appropriately and effectively by doing so individually based on the various needs of different groups of people.
> 
> ...


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 24, 2013)

I don't really agree with not having a main conference, it's going to make them look even more irrelevant since both Microsoft and Sony are going to be showing off their new consoles. They can't afford to cede the spotlight right now.

If they were going to scale back their presence I would've waited until next year, when the competing consoles will have all released.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Nintendo knows that which is why they're kinda doing this, and we can't tell how E3 will fare with MS/Sony until we actually see how they'll go. 

That would have been even worse though............


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 25, 2013)

Holy crap at the comments.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 25, 2013)

That guy Nuetron's a dickhead. I wonder if he's among us on NF under a different name.... 

... *deep gasp* . Hatti! Get out here!
------------------------

Anyway, I guess Sony is the only reason I'm gonna tune in to the conferences this year. Heck, I might not even bother since I prefer TV broadcasts over streaming and G4's gone under.


----------



## Ultimania (Apr 25, 2013)

Nintendo just realizes that people rather watch exciting Nintendo Directs that cut to the chase rather than watch a boring E3 presentation that puts everyone to sleep like last year's E3.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 25, 2013)

Nothing like weegee to beat e3


----------



## Takamura Bear (Apr 25, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Holy crap at the comments.





> *zarrotsu:* Hah. Pussy. Real gamers drink mountain due with Master Cheif?s face on it. What are you, a Nintendo fanboy or something? Please. Everyone knows Sega does what Nintendon?t.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 25, 2013)

I think it was pretty intelligent of Nintendo, actually. Like Iwata said, they're not revealing any new hardware like both Sony and Microsoft will be. In terms of hype, everyone wants to see what the PS4 and Nextbox are really capable of, when they'll come out, what will be released at launch and what kind of price they'll have. Nintendo just has their software to show off and we've already seen most of it, so it's not a bad idea to go hands-on and let people play those games instead of just showing a trailer or two.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 25, 2013)

*Nintendo Will Still Be At E3 2013*



I don't know if i should feel bad for the officials who had to go out and confirm this.


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 25, 2013)

I don't know after last year's E3 I almost don't want to see anymore it was just that bad. And I'm talking the majority of the presentations.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 25, 2013)

Well its just demo's and crap so Im thinking it will be like that chicago event


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 25, 2013)

Shirker said:


> That guy Nuetron's a dickhead. I wonder if he's among us on NF under a different name....
> 
> ... *deep gasp* . Hatti! Get out here!



Just another ass kisser looking for attention and strife among the community (LOL). As if trolls can't find anything better to do other then to act laughable on the internet where they're safe to jerk off on getting knee jerk reactions. 

Well.....


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 25, 2013)

If you guys havent already  you should get Code of Princess, they discounted it to 29.99 on the Eshop. Retail as well.


----------



## AshKonoha (Apr 25, 2013)

TBH with Nintendo not doing a big show I'll watch for Sony since I can't stand Microsoft. (For gaming needs I have windows lol)


----------



## Disaresta (Apr 26, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> If you guys havent already  you should get Code of Princess, they discounted it to 29.99 on the Eshop. Retail as well.



I dont know why but I cant bring myself to get into that game. Bought because it was atlas but it fell so short of what they usually do. Maybe thats just me though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 26, 2013)

Eh its more of a multiplayer brawler^ I'd get unchained blades over it, which because Im buying Soul hackers is being regulated into a sit down position  for the KORG M01D app coming out in Summer.(TOO MANY DUNGEON CRAWLERS IS TOO MUCH, I have 3 SMT games Im currently playing(Overclocked,Strange Journey,Soul Hackers) + Etrian odyssey IV and Im planning on picking up millennium girl when it gets released sometime next year)


----------



## Naruto (Apr 26, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Holy crap at the comments.



SO MUCH RAGE


----------



## Disaresta (Apr 27, 2013)

Oh god i still have to finish etrian 4 If thats even possible, my dancer, tower, mage, medic, swordsman build was working out quite nice.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]q9ijR9fXfwA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 27, 2013)

Just wanted to share a great interview with y'all


----------



## Platinum (Apr 28, 2013)

So I finally got a 3DS XL... turned out at Walmart they sell them preloaded with mario kart 7 for no extra cash. Then as I was registering it and Luigi's Mansion on Club Nintendo turns out they were running some promotion and I got Mario 3D Land for free as well.

In short I am a happy Platinum .


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 28, 2013)

I'll be taking your fc then mate


----------



## Platinum (Apr 29, 2013)

Sure. 

3797-6508-4500

Does anyone know if Luigis Mansion's sales numbers are good? I'm hoping they are since it was sold out at every game stop in a 10 mile radius of my house (not joking it seriously was).


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 29, 2013)

Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon has sold incredibly well. So far it's sold about 1.5 million copies overall in just the span of a month. The original Luigi's Mansion sold about 3.6 million copies worldwide after everything was said and done. 

Dark Moon is definitely a success. It has the rest of the 3DS's life to keep selling copies.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 29, 2013)

That's good. Half the reason I bought a 3DS was for Luigi's mansion (The other half for Fire Emblem and Pokemon X and Y). I want another sequel Nintendo.

#yearofweegee

#canwegetprincessdaisyinanonpartygamenintedo


----------



## Takamura Bear (Apr 29, 2013)

Luigi's Mansion 2 is a system seller, no doubt about that. Pretty much a must have for anyone with a 3DS. The ending was just... brilliant.  

Gonna get back to nabbing those remaining 3 stars as soon as I finish up Revelations on hell mode.

Nice little pre-order incentive for Donkey Kong. 



I wanted an actual banana though.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 29, 2013)

*RUMOR - Wii U to 3DS VC play comes with a price, some restrictions*



> Coming from our good friend Emily Rogers...
> 
> - Wii U VC games on 3DS won’t be free
> - Not every VC game will allow this
> ...





*Utter Bullshit!*


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 29, 2013)

Aren't these just baseless rumors at the moment?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh for the love of god all of you read dammit!


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 29, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Isnt Luigi's mansion at 4 million worldwide sales right now?
> Oh for the love of god all of you read dammit!



lolno. It sold pretty evenly across all territories. Around 500k so far in NA, EU and JPN each.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 29, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Aren't these just baseless rumors at the moment?



I'd believe that if Emily Rodgers weren't so decently credible. 



St NightRazr said:


> Oh for the love of god all of you read dammit!



Enlighten me!


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 29, 2013)

She actually isn't all that credible. Most of the stuff she's been right about anybody could have easily guessed.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 29, 2013)

As someone else said (I'm not sure which year this is from, though)...



> She's stated a LOT of things that weren't true. Including a list where she claimed that if ANYTHING that she predicted wasn't 100% she would resign and never write again. She was about 50/50 on that list.
> 
> Some of those "Yups" in that link you posted should not have been there, and some of those "maybes" should have been no. That guy marked Aliens: Colonial Marines as a Wii U launch title as being a "yup," how about no? More of a Western focus is at best a "maybe," and given that two years have passed since these predictions, I think it's safe to say the Rockstar and Metroid predictions were things she just thought were 'safe guesses.' As for Smash Bros having a new developer, that's only half-true, and it wasn't a thing yet. When she made that guess, there was NO development team for Smash Bros. It wasn't until nearly 6 months later that Sakurai (Who it sounds like she claims is not part of the project) decided to take part of his team and merge it with Namco Bandai. I wouldn't put that in the yes category either.
> 
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 29, 2013)

However, it would be great to play VC games on either platform.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 29, 2013)

Considering how greedy and archaic nintendo can be sometimes I wouldn't be surprised if it where true. 

My 3DS backlog is huuuuuuge, oh what I would give to own a Vita instead where I won't have to worry about things like games and backlogs and crying wallets :ho


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 29, 2013)

Isnt this stuff costing them money anyway^

And it duplicates a copy on both consoles


----------



## Naruto (Apr 30, 2013)

Are there any news of a Metroid game on the 3ds?

I miss the old side scrollers.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 30, 2013)

No news whatsoever, unfortunately. I hope one comes eventually.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 30, 2013)

Metroid Dread. 2D (using 3D models on everything) Samus returns in her new Fusion suit ready to kick ass and run from the Federation with the return of Sylux. Coming this E3. BELIEVE.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 30, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Metroid Dread. 2D (using 3D models on everything) Samus returns in her new Fusion suit ready to kick ass and run from the Federation with the return of Sylux. Coming this E3. BELIEVE.



We've been waiting for Metroid Dread since before Versus was announced.


----------



## Ultimania (Apr 30, 2013)

R.I.P. 2D Metroid. There hasn't been one since Zero Mission.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 30, 2013)

I currently own Zelda OOT 3D, Resident Evil Revelations and Kingdom Hearts Dream Drop Distance.

Of the games that are currently out, I'm looking to buy Luigi's Mansion 2 and Super Mario World 3D, and maybe the sequel to 999 (Virtue's Last Reward).

Eagerly awaiting Super Smash Bros 3DS, the new Zelda game, and of course the new Pokemon.

Are there any must-buys that I have missed?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 30, 2013)

If you want a fighting game I'd also recommend Blazblue Continuum Shift(It uses the d-pad for everything though) and Dead or Alive 5.

There are a bunch of 2011 titles you can get for cheap though, like Samurai Warrior Chronicles and Ace Combat.

Any DS titles you havent played?

Kid icarus doesnt have "awkward controls"  Everything can be shifted to suit your style of play. Including reticule shifting and screen speed ( on the touch screen)


----------



## Naruto (Apr 30, 2013)

I have a LOT of things to play so time sinks are not essential. I tried the new Fire Emblem and while it's okay there's plenty along those lines I haven't played yet that's sitting on my regular DS backlog. I haven't tried Soul Hackers or SMT4. I will not pickup DSO because I own DS1 and 2 for the regular DS and money is tight.

I also tried the new Monster Hunter demo and it looks and feels just like the PSP Monster Hunters that I already own, so I'll skip that too.

Kid Icarus - polarized reviews. Some say its awesome, others say the controls stink so bad it's not worth it.

Code of Princess - do want, but us Euros only get the shitty digital copy. I would buy it, but Nintendo has a nasty habit of binding digital purchases to the hardware and I really don't want to pay money for that kind of crap.

I REALLY want a new metroid. And SSB 3DS. And Zelda. And Pokemon.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 30, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> If you want a fighting game I'd also recommend Blazblue Continuum Shift(It uses the d-pad for everything though) and Dead or Alive 5.



PS3 games, though. I own them both and don't like DOA much to be honest.



> There are a bunch of 2011 titles you can get for cheap though, like Samurai Warrior Chronicles and Ace Combat.



Ace Combat is on the 3ds?



> Any DS titles you havent played?



I own every single DS game that I ever cared about 



St NightRazr said:


> Kid icarus doesnt have "awkward controls"  Everything can be shifted to suit your style of play. Including reticule shifting and screen speed ( on the touch screen)



I still would feel more comfortable if I could play a demo first. Costs 45? retail and I have no attachment to the franchise.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 30, 2013)

Kid icarus is really worth it. Yeah there is a pretty good Ace combat title on the 3DS.

Honestly the whole accounts issue isnt as much of a problem on the 3DS as it is on the Wii U ( its even less of an issue if you own a club nintendo account in my eyes)

So yeah I definitely recommend picking up Code of Princess. Project X Zone is coming in June(hopefully) so I'd recommend getting that too.
Do you have Luigi's mansion? Did Europe get unchained blades?


----------



## Naruto (Apr 30, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Do you have Luigi's mansion?



It's on my list. Buying it as soon as I have some extra cash


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 30, 2013)

Cool. When I bought uprising I had no attachment to the Kid icarus series either, but that game is full of so much replay value its insane. Its also hard as hell and the multiplayer is so much fun.  ( I promptly bought both Kid Icarus VC titles to amuse myself briefly at times)

Have you gotten Tales of the Abyss 3DS yet?


----------



## Naruto (Apr 30, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Have you gotten Tales of the Abyss 3DS yet?



Nope, don't even know what it's about. Never finished a single Tales game.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 30, 2013)

Holy shit man read this NOW

Read the Vesperia,Symphonia/Dawn of the New World,Abyss,Innocence, Phantasia and Destiny/Eternia entries.Best place to learn about the series

I got Tales of the Abyss  as my second 3DS game and I have to say it was  the best 42$ I have ever spent.
I need to finish my fourth playthrough soon. Gotta get that damned snazzy costume for Guy to 100% the game.  330 hours clocked on it.

Honestly at this point Im debating whether to wait until I actually take that business trip to Japan to actually look for a copy or just import Tales of Hearts off amazon/Play-asia or somewhere where it doesnt cost 80$

Code of Princess sounds like it would be right up your alley at the current time, but you'll be hard pressed to find a copy of Tales of the Abyss if your interested so I'd go looking for that right about now. They should pretty much cost the same.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 30, 2013)

Velocity said:


> We've been waiting for Metroid Dread since before Versus was announced.



Well Nintendo did cancel it so we haven't been waiting more like hoping. ALttP2 and Yoshis Island 2 has completely renewed my faith that Dread will return. Panic mode nintendo is god mode nintendo.


Naruto you both disappoint and disgust me


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 30, 2013)

Pick up Kid Icarus, game needs more love. Though by all means try a demo if you're worried about the controls, if you can find a method that works for you it is absolutely worth the price.

Code of Princess has pretty boring/repetitive gameplay but like Kid Icarus the script is pretty good and it has a colorful cast.

I wouldn't recommend Abyss 3D if you've never played a Tales game before, it's not a very good entry point for the series.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 30, 2013)

^ Why not? Its a better entry point than Dawn of the New World(which was the first tales game I played) .

I had Tales of Symphonia sitting in my house pretty much brand new until I rented Knight of Ratatosk from the library  ( My brother bought Symphonia but he didnt play it too much because he doesnt like japanese rpgs. He thinks they're silly(given the mannerisms of characters). He prefers Fire Emblem and Dragon Warrior/Quest.

Kid Icarus plays like Metroid Prime:Hunters. The touch screen controls are the only difference  and the screen movement and reticule speed can be monitored as well so its a relative non issue if you dont like it one way over another

I registered you Platinum


----------



## Naruto (Apr 30, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Naruto you both disappoint and disgust me





**


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 30, 2013)

It's the kind of game you can only really appreciate if you've played other entries in the series. The cast especially is something you might not like unless you've experienced other entries, and even then you still might not like them.

DotNW is so different it can hardly be called a Tales game at all, there's so many things it does differently from the mainline games.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 30, 2013)

Yep^ still it got me into the series. Its like if you played persona  then became heavily invested in the mainline SMTs along with nocturne.

The game doesnt even have an overworld map because they cut it to get the game out in time.

Right now if you like Puzzle games I'd recommend getting Crazy Construction (which is 4.99)

All guild one titles are on sale so I suggest picking them up as well (aero porter for 3$ is good, since that game is very frustrating)

Summer cant come fast enough, I need my KORG MD01 and Starship Damrey!  Im also interested in SteamWorld Dig. There's also that DSiware title about running a software development company in the pipeline...

 This is beautiful  ;_:


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 30, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Nope, don't even know what it's about. Never finished a single Tales game.





DedValve said:


> Naruto you both disappoint and disgust me


I think even shion knows more than him.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 30, 2013)

Capcom knows how to make 3DS cases.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 30, 2013)

So uh I just realized Atlus's parent company(Index is a social gaming company) is still posting losses,despite Atlus being the few of their divisions generating money. Perhaps if Index goes belly up Nintendo will absorb the studios under the Atlus brand?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 30, 2013)

Speaking of Capcom cases, my Monster Hunter 3DS XL case from them finally shipped.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 1, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> So uh I just realized Atlus's parent company(Index is a social gaming company) is still posting losses,despite Atlus being the few of their divisions generating money. Perhaps if Index goes belly up Nintendo will absorb the studios under the Atlus brand?



Atlus becoming a 1st-party studio for Nintendo's handheld division? I like the sound of that.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 1, 2013)

Well Index isnt there quite yet Asa . They also own a stake in Madhouse. (10 percent, Nippon Television owns the rest since they bought em out) Which explains their involvement in the new Etrian Odyssey.

I know you're just hotly anticipating those Persona 5 3DS tears over there arent ya? XD Hahaha

Though If I were Index I'd pretty much sell off the dead weight and downsize the company, everyone trying to make money off social games (which lets be honest the people on them are tight fisted with their money) and the vast proliferation of them pretty much makes it an oligarchical type business. Atlus is the only one making them any money.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 1, 2013)

Etrian Odyssey is bloody amazing, game doesnt even need a story, the first labyrinth alone is just so grandiose with that presentation ._.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 1, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I know you're just hotly anticipating those Persona 5 3DS tears over there arent ya? XD Hahaha


----------



## DedValve (May 2, 2013)

Naruto said:


> **



You never finished a tales game, revolting 

Persona 5 on Sega Spectrum. BELIEEEEEEVVVEEEE.


----------



## G (May 2, 2013)

why would anyone buy a 3ds game for 60€


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 2, 2013)

Why do people buy DS games for 80$ 
 The world may never know.


----------



## Platinum (May 2, 2013)

I love Luigi's Mansion soo much you guys don't even know.

That is all.


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2013)

Soul Hackers is crazy fun.


----------



## Thom7pson (May 3, 2013)

it's either a remake of gen 3 or a new gen.


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2013)

Shin Megami Tensei IV is available for preorder at Newegg for only $41.99 with coupon code EMCXRXN225.

Unfortunately, Newegg doesn't have any preorder codes like Amazon or Gamestop. Regardless, still a good deal if you're not interested in that.

$41.99 with coupon code EMCXRXN225




Source:


----------



## Death-kun (May 8, 2013)

According to Gamefly, the release of Mario Golf: World Tour is August 25th, 2013. Gamefly was also right about the release date of Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D being May 24th, before it was officially announced.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjcYozytfIo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 8, 2013)

Its never cuming here.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 8, 2013)

Namco's releasing it in June stateside^

Perhaps nintendo may release it in europe


----------



## Death-kun (May 8, 2013)

*Capcom To Focus On Promoting Monster Hunter 4 Globally*



> Capcom’s financial results for the past quarter have come in today, showing that Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate had tremendous global success. As such, Capcom will be heavily focusing promotional efforts on Monster Hunter 4. Capcom has also decided to shorten development times, reduce outsourcing, and focus on restructuring development methods.


​


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 8, 2013)

So MH3U did well in the West?


----------



## Death-kun (May 8, 2013)

Apparently so. Capcom seems to be very pleased with the sales of MH3U.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 8, 2013)

Purty Kewl.


----------



## Platinum (May 9, 2013)

So Capcom's eternal quest to get white people to like Monster Hunter continues.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 9, 2013)

^ Technically its Hispanics ^


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 11, 2013)

Scumbag mario


----------



## Death-kun (May 11, 2013)

lol Mario sneaked in there


----------



## Shirker (May 11, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Scumbag mario



That made me laugh much harder than it should've.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 12, 2013)

Who wants to bet we'll be seeing:

A. A teaser to the next SSB
B. A sneak peek at Retro Studio's latest project (Metroid Dread please)


----------



## Takamura Bear (May 12, 2013)

What are the chances of the new SSB coming out this year? It's been in development for quite some time now, no?

And the future of scanning devices is here.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 12, 2013)

Khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjcYozytfIo[/YOUTUBE]



look trash to me ,i hate the art style whit a passion.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 12, 2013)

Feel that 3D all up in your face^


----------



## Death-kun (May 12, 2013)

Etrian Odyssey 4 is so fun and beautiful.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 12, 2013)

About damn time you join in on the pure fun that is Etrian Odyssey^

Im gonna find you and I shall streetpass yeh!


----------



## Death-kun (May 13, 2013)

It's so completely addictive.  I'm still just accumulating money and wandering around the Windy Plains. I'm trying to get myself strong enough where I can defeat the first FOE (Nomad Baboon) before I try moving on. I have to go into the underground floors of the Lush Woodlands to defeat something before I'll be able to go to the next area. I made it to the stairs, some story stuff happened, then I decided to go back and grind before continuing, which I'm still doing.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 13, 2013)

You know that's right. Im on the second land right now 30 hours in XD


----------



## Death-kun (May 13, 2013)

I finally defeated my first FOE, the Nomad Baboon. 

I'm having trouble keeping my Nightseeker alive, though. He's in the front row along with my Fortress. My Sniper, Runemaster and Medic are in the back row.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 13, 2013)

If you utilized the Qr codes you can do this. equip the weapon that applies ally shield to your fortress, teach them taunt, move them to the back row. (In the back row they are next to my runemaster)  Instead of a sniper I have a dancer equipped with a bow. Move the nightseeker to the front ( you dont need to teach them decoy sign ). Now you can either keep your medic or your sniper in the front. so you have 3 in the back and 2 in the front.


----------



## Death-kun (May 13, 2013)

Oh snap, I forgot all about the QR codes. I think I'll go do that now.

The problem with my Nightseeker is that any attack from an FOE kills him in one hit. >___> My Fortress can at least take 3 or 4 hits before going down.


----------



## Death-kun (May 13, 2013)

Also, which weapon is it that gives Ally Shield?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 13, 2013)

Oh take your time man. You'll get there.

I usually use a team of a medic landsnecht, dancer, knightseeker and foretress along with my two others( not really the best balance but it keeps me alive. I could pretty much switch out the landsnecht right now since everyone's sitting at level 26 in that party)

But still you can get yourself into a lot of crap situations

here are the qr code links




RPG fan also has one





You a member of the Atlus faithful Death-Kun?

Actually I just remembered you get a free taunt equip by using jesters mask, the weapon that gives ally shield I gave to my landsknecht for stats. Its from somewhere in the bushlands in the Windy plains.


----------



## Death-kun (May 13, 2013)

I've been reading a bunch of QR codes on GameFAQs.

And no I'm not a member, is that an Atlus forum or something? 

And I see. I think I've gotten all of the treasures on the first floor of the Lush Woodlands, so I guess I'll need to investigate the basement level. It's crawling with Cutters, though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 13, 2013)

Cutters were ridiculous, but then I made those yeller bellies go blue balled.

 Go here and join Atlus in their raison d'etre


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (May 14, 2013)

That trailer. 



St NightRazr said:


> Cutters were ridiculous, but then I made those yeller bellies go blue balled.
> 
> Go here and join Atlus in their raison d'etre



I've started beating the shit out of FOEs. Nomad Baboon, Furyfawn, Furyhorn and even a Cutter. 

I'm gonna go try to kill a Bounding Beast now. 

I beat Bloodbear, but then he retreated deeper into the labyrinth. Gotta chase after him and kill him for good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2013)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 14, 2013)

< Derp just big ass AC houses





SMT IV News


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 15, 2013)

^ the Music is one of the most strikingly brilliant parts of etrian odyssey man. Atlus has some freaking brilliant composers


----------



## Death-kun (May 15, 2013)

I noticed that, every single piece of music in the game is pure gold.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 15, 2013)

I seriously need some of what there drinking, horror games need some fitting music


----------



## Death-kun (May 15, 2013)

Defeated the Berserker King, I blinded and arm-sealed his ass into oblivion. 

I'm really glad I didn't do casual difficulty, the default difficulty has the perfect amount of challenge.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 15, 2013)

Exactly^

Thats one of this games strong points too

Oh btw we have this too look forward to as well


----------



## ensoriki (May 16, 2013)

I beat etrian 2 weeks ago, I'm considering whether to do the post-game content or start a new game with a more interesting party. I won't do a Nightseeker again, lots of damage but lots of headache too!
Great time brah.


----------



## Death-kun (May 16, 2013)

How long did it take you to beat it? I've just gotten to the second land, 25 hours in.  How many lands are there?


----------



## Death-kun (May 16, 2013)

There's a Nintendo Direct tomorrow to discuss upcoming summer games on the WiiU and 3DS.


----------



## Death-kun (May 16, 2013)

“Inside the Treehouse with Animal Crossing: New Leaf” Ep. 1 – Localizing Animal Crossing


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 16, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> There's a Nintendo Direct tomorrow to discuss upcoming summer games on the WiiU and 3DS.


----------



## Death-kun (May 16, 2013)

However, don't expect any new games. There's apparently supposed to be new stuff announced in a pre-E3 Nintendo Direct at the end of May/beginning of June that's supposed to showcase games coming out in the Fall and onwards.


----------



## Blunt (May 16, 2013)

Monochrome XL


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 16, 2013)

Wait, does Pokemon X/Y allow 360 degree movement now???


----------



## Death-kun (May 16, 2013)

It now allows for diagonal movement. I'm not sure if this means true 360 degree movement or not.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 16, 2013)

It does actually the trainer adjusts his direction ever so slightly in lumiose city


----------



## Death-kun (May 19, 2013)

This Hollow Queen bitch is getting on my nerves in EO4.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 19, 2013)

Luigi's Mansion is

so

good.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 19, 2013)

I need moar 3DS games!!!!!!!


----------



## Death-kun (May 19, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Luigi's Mansion is
> 
> so
> 
> good.



Isn't it?

One of the best feelings as a gamer is playing a sequel and it living up to the reputation of the original.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 19, 2013)

Wish Sticker Star did the same.


----------



## Death-kun (May 19, 2013)

Here's hoping the next Paper Mario goes back to being more like an RPG.

Even though I fully enjoyed Sticker Star.


----------



## Shirker (May 19, 2013)

Y'know, as disappointing as the lack of RPG elements are in Sticker Star, I've been playing more recently (I gave it a break because the first few worlds bored me) and I gotta say, this game's fun as shit. It's been a long time since I've had that satisfying feeling of "OOOoooooohhh" when solving a world puzzle in a vidja game. I'm currently kinda addicted.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 19, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Here's hoping the next Paper Mario goes back to being more like an RPG.
> 
> Even though I fully enjoyed Sticker Star.



Didn't an Iwata Asks interview that talked about SS had many people go "Paper Mario is dead", though?


----------



## Disaresta (May 20, 2013)

i had to give sticker star a break  to many games came out all at once.


----------



## Buskuv (May 20, 2013)

Sticker star was fun, but a far cry from it's N64 and Gamecube iterations.

Hopefully we get another Thousand Year Door.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 20, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Sticker star was fun, but a far cry from it's N64 and Gamecube iterations.
> 
> Hopefully we get another Thousand Year Door.



Not as long as Myiamoto is there to fuck it up.


----------



## KLoWn (May 21, 2013)

Question:  I bought the 3DS Fire Emblem bundle a while back where FE is already pre-installed, now, if I want to buy a new 3DS is it possible to move the game over to the new system?

Usually I don't care how my systems look, but after seeing the Shin Megami Tensei IV 3DS I need to have it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 21, 2013)

^

That's pretty fucking awesome lookin'.


----------



## Buskuv (May 21, 2013)

The world isn't getting the SMT 3DS.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]P9-ubuQVRQo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 21, 2013)

You'd seriously trade in the FE 3DS? for the SMT one? What the hell mate thats a glorious piece of equipment, give it to me right now. You'd be better off having both models  anyway. Ideally thats what I'd do (Is ticked they are discontinuing the Cobalt Blue 3DS)


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 21, 2013)

KLoWn said:


> Question:  I bought the 3DS Fire Emblem bundle a while back where FE is already pre-installed, now, if I want to buy a new 3DS is it possible to move the game over to the new system?



As far as I am aware it's locked to the system, so no, I don't think you can transfer it.


----------



## Death-kun (May 21, 2013)

It is completely possible to transfer it over. A system transfer means everything from one system gets transferred to another, even pre-installed games.


----------



## Furious George (May 22, 2013)

Hey Nintendorks (). Do ya'll know if *Metroid Fusion* is available through 3DS's VC? I read somewhere that it was only a limited time thing, but that was years ago and I want to know if anything changed.


----------



## Velocity (May 22, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Hey Nintendorks (). Do ya'll know if *Metroid Fusion* is available through 3DS's VC? I read somewhere that it was only a limited time thing, but that was years ago and I want to know if anything changed.



Glorious Ambassador Master Race laughs at your puny insult and laughs again at your puny question - even now, only Glorious Ambassador Master Race can get Metroid Fusion on the 3DS.


----------



## Furious George (May 22, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Glorious Ambassador Master Race laughs at your puny insult and laughs again at your puny question - even now, only Glorious Ambassador Master Race can get Metroid Fusion on the 3DS.



Pfft, what a stupid thing to do. 

I wanna throw my money at them and they're blocking me.  

So then the only way to play Fusion is by getting a GBA, which isn't happening...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 22, 2013)

^

Emulation is your friend.


----------



## Blunt (May 22, 2013)

KLoWn said:


> Question:  I bought the 3DS Fire Emblem bundle a while back where FE is already pre-installed, now, if I want to buy a new 3DS is it possible to move the game over to the new system?
> 
> Usually I don't care how my systems look, but after seeing the Shin Megami Tensei IV 3DS I need to have it.


Even if you can transfer the game, the SMT XL was only made available in Japan. Unless your Fire Emblem 3DS is also from Japan, the region lock will prevent you from playing it on the new system.


----------



## Shirker (May 22, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Hey Nintendorks ()


----------



## Ultimania (May 23, 2013)

Now _this_ is marketing.

[YOUTUBE]LnxGlw3Sq_s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 23, 2013)

THE ULTIMATE 3D EFFECT.


----------



## G (May 24, 2013)

anyone tried the project x zone demo? was pretty good.


----------



## Death-kun (May 27, 2013)

3 days until Oracle of Seasons/Ages releases on the eShop, who's gonna be picking them up?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 27, 2013)

I will 10char


----------



## Ultimania (May 27, 2013)

Hell yes! I have been wanting to play this for ages!


----------



## Death-kun (May 28, 2013)

There's a Japanese Nintendo Direct on May 31st that will talk about Monster Hunter 4 and Ace Attorney 5. And maybe some other Capcom stuff. 



Hoping for some cool MH4 details.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 28, 2013)

Japan always gets the good Directs.


----------



## Death-kun (May 31, 2013)

Special edition 3DS XLs revealed for MH4.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 31, 2013)

Wait, is that MH4's release date up there?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 31, 2013)

MH4 trailer was so good.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 31, 2013)

Iwata!!!


----------



## Death-kun (May 31, 2013)

The release date for Monster Hunter 4 is September 14th.


----------



## Death-kun (May 31, 2013)

Wait, both those 3DS XLs might be MH4 special editions. The one on the right looks like it has Felynes.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 31, 2013)

^

Well. yeah. There's nothing remotely Ace Attorney about the 3DS on the right.


----------



## Death-kun (May 31, 2013)

Yup, I edited my post. I couldn't see the details very well until I got closer and noticed they were all cats.  

So MH4 gets two special editions. That black one looks amazing.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 31, 2013)

If they release that in the West Ill have the excuse I need to get one XD^


----------



## Blunt (May 31, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Special edition 3DS XLs revealed for MH4.



Please release the black one in the US

;-;


----------



## Blunt (May 31, 2013)

Better pics of the systems:





too beautiful ;-;


----------



## Blunt (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (Jun 1, 2013)

Even I would find it hard to resist the black one, even though I already have the Pikachu one.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 2, 2013)

So I went to Best Buy and got my hands on the XL once more ( Seriously awesome, but it really needs a notch up in the brightness department and requires headphones) ( The God awful vita with its shitty joysticks that make it unplayable to me (if they redisign one without those I may pick it up if I can get a case for free, it needs a case. PERIOD.)


----------



## Bowser (Jun 3, 2013)

Lol! Whut? Mario & Luigi Dream Team will be E10+?

What the hell there is in this game to get a E10+ rather than the classic E for everyone that the series usually have?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 3, 2013)

Obviously they brought back the bloody Toad from Thousand Year Door.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 3, 2013)

Bowser said:


> What the hell there is in this game to get a E10+ rather than the classic E for everyone that the series usually have?



Well, the games can have some pretty risque dialogue at times.

And TTYD had an entire section where you played as a naked invisible Peach.



8-Peacock-8 said:


> Obviously they brought back the bloody Toad from Thousand Year Door.



Where was this?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 3, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Where was this?



Japanese version.


----------



## Bowser (Jun 3, 2013)

That true still the game managed to get away with a E rating while this one didn't.

But then again the E10+ could be explained by the game being dream based, and what would be more fitting for a dream based game than something out of your worst nightmares?

That or this game will indeed focus on "The darkness inside Luigi's heart" (you know the lovely thing that eventually allowed the creation of the most powerful being of the Mario universe)


----------



## Ultimania (Jun 3, 2013)

The darker Dream Team is, the better. I fucking love TTYD even though it scared the living hell out of me when I first played it.


----------



## Bowser (Jun 3, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> The darker Dream Team is, the better. I fucking love TTYD even though it scared the living hell out of me when I first played it.


Well think about it, Super Paper Mario is considered to have the darkest storyline of the Mario RPG and still got a E rating, so this game being even darker isn't impossible, specially that no other Mario RPG ever got that rating.

Also the australian rating put it in their equivalent of E10+ as well.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 3, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Well, the games can have some pretty risque dialogue at times.
> 
> And TTYD had an entire section where you played as a naked invisible Peach.



They also had the scene with the computer watching her shower


----------



## Shirker (Jun 3, 2013)

Roundabout boob jokes and at least one person dies on screen.

Callin' it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm actually pretty surprised that none of you pointed out the Cackletta-bat in the upper left corner of Dream Team's box art. It's totally her head shape. 

Cackletta confirmed to be back?


----------



## Bowser (Jun 4, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm actually pretty surprised that none of you pointed out the Cackletta-bat in the upper left corner of Dream Team's box art. It's totally her head shape.
> 
> Cackletta confirmed to be back?


That , a nightmare who happen to look like a mix of Cackletta, Elder Shroob Queen, the Dark Star and to a lesser extend count bleck and Shadow Queen and is the main antagonist of this game


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2013)

I didn't see that info before, interesting.  Glad to know that most of the old villains are represented in some way.


----------



## Bowser (Jun 4, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I didn't see that info before, interesting.  Glad to know that most of the old villains are represented in some way.


Speaking of which, we've just got the official artwork of him:

Yeah i definitely see some bits of Cackletta and Count Bleck in him


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2013)

That's some freaky coloring.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2013)

I love this new villain already.

I also love the freaky colors. Everything should be whacky since it's, ya know, about dreams and stuff.

I definitely see Count Bleck and Cackletta. Even a bit of Fawful, with the whole glasses and general body shape and all. Also Princess Shroob.

It's like they took a bunch of villains and smashed them together. 

I wonder what role Bowser will have in this game... if any.


----------



## Bowser (Jun 4, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I love this new villain already.
> 
> I also love the freaky colors. Everything should be whacky since it's, ya know, about dreams and stuff.
> 
> ...


The lower body part remind also of the Shadow Queen but yeah it's quite awesome they merged all the villain into a single one, let's hope he can as well use their abilities (Count Bleck's Voids+Cackletta's bats and lightnings+Shadow Queen's soul fucking hands?)

Also like the artstyle they took for this game, you can see more artworks here:


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Eh, I just bought the 3ds, I feel awesome now. But I'm not sure which games I should get though...I think I'll buy Fire Emblem, but I also have enough money to buy another one I thought about buying Paper Mario SS since I really loved both PM64 and TTYD, especially TTYD, but I haven't heard good things about SS...


----------



## Bowser (Jun 4, 2013)

Dokiz1 said:


> Eh, I just bought the 3ds, I feel awesome now. But I'm not sure which games I should get though...I think I'll buy Fire Emblem, but I also have enough money to buy another one I thought about buying Paper Mario SS since I really loved both PM64 and TTYD, especially TTYD, but I haven't heard good things about SS...


Well, Paper Mario Sticker Star isn't really a bad game but it do stay too far away from its roots which can be annoying for those who played other games in the series.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 4, 2013)

I see 

Well... I just ordered Fire Emblem and Kid Icarus. Ill take another look on PMSS in some other time I guess.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 4, 2013)

Kid Icarus? Good call,want  to swap FC's?


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 5, 2013)

Dokiz1 said:


> I see
> 
> Well... I just ordered Fire Emblem and Kid Icarus. Ill take another look on PMSS in some other time I guess.



I'd personally say PMSS is worth a try. It isn't exactly up to par with the other PM games, but it's still enjoyable.

*Cons:*

I got stuck way too often. I found myself having to go back and search every nook and cranny for the right sticker to proceed in the game. There are also boss battles where you NEED a certain sticker to beat them. So you're screwed if you don't have it.

The story isn't anywhere as deep as the other games.

Even though he plays a major role, Bowser has no lines in the game for some reason.

*Pros:*

It's fun. REALLY fun. Also, some of the "thing" stickers are hilarious when used in battle.

I really enjoyed the music in this one. 

Visually, it's very creative. They really get into the whole paper theme with this game. Perhaps even more so than the others. These include little quirks like uncrumpling citizens and enemies rolling themselves up to attack as giant rolling pins.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 9, 2013)

Anybody know the schedule for the Directs? I know they're not doing one big E3 Direct but rather a bunch of smaller Directs but I have no idea when they are.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Anybody know the schedule for the Directs? I know they're not doing one big E3 Direct but rather a bunch of smaller Directs but I have no idea when they are.




There you go


----------



## Blunt (Jun 9, 2013)

Grassy ass.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2013)

You're welome.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 20, 2013)

Now I just need to figure out what game to get first.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 20, 2013)

What games you interested in?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 20, 2013)

Man, I don't have my 3DS right now.. Sister took it, she is playing AC 

Maybe I should buy a XL 3DS?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 20, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> What games you interested in?



Any Zelda and Mario games are a given. 

I'll try _Kid Icarus_ and _Fire Emblem_ eventually.

Metroidvanias will do nicely too. 

I may get _Link's Awakening_ first. Its been a long time coming with that one. 

Any recommendations?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 20, 2013)

Etrian Odyssey Project xZone, Smtiv


----------



## Bowser (Jun 20, 2013)

Some Mario & Luigi: Dream Team songs were added:

Look like Yoko Shimomura is back.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 20, 2013)

I think when I get my 3DS the first game I'll get is Legend of Zelda. I haven't played a single game yet.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 20, 2013)

Goa Magara... Do Want


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2013)

So my sis had her highschool graduation the other day.

One of my first thoughts of the day were: "Hmm, probably going to be a thousand people or so there. .... gotta bring my 3ds."

Streetpassed 10 people .


----------



## Shirker (Jun 21, 2013)

What is it about seeing a little randomly-made Mii come up and uselessly tell you their favorite game that's so... damn... *satisfying*?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2013)

8 of the people I streetpassed were girls, and they all had their last played game as animal crossing.

And so the addiction process begins.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Man, I don't have my 3DS right now.. Sister took it, she is playing AC
> 
> Maybe I should buy a XL 3DS?



Yes, buy one. End of story.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jun 21, 2013)

Is animal crossing worth getting? Never played one and I'm a pretty open gamer.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 21, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Is animal crossing worth getting? Never played one and I'm a pretty open gamer.



Animal Crossing games have diminishing returns. So your first time playing one ever should be amazing and refreshing.

Yes.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 21, 2013)

Especially this new one. The connectivity makes it ridiculously addictive. Im personally waiting for harvest moon/Fantasy Life


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NeEbtz55XYI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


>



Wow, these look really pretty


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 21, 2013)

I want the Black one. :amazed


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jun 21, 2013)

Smh my 3ds looks very plain in comparison


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2013)

Trying to budget my funds appropriately so, for the remainder of the year, the only 3DS games I'm getting are Pokemon X and Y. The rest of the funds will be dedicated to the PS4.

Thankfully, there aren't any WiiU games coming out this year that I'm interested in (I'll have to make due with my current WiiU games), so I can allocate my 2014 funds to Mario Kart 8 and X without any worries.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jun 21, 2013)

Yah I'm holding off in buying games too. I recently bought to many 3ds games going to save up my money for the wii u this holiday season. I'm waiting till i get a ps4.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 21, 2013)

I hate how Japan gets a fucktillion amount of special edition consoles, yet in the U.S. we're lucky if we get like 5.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 21, 2013)

Because they dont have shelves in Japan for anything but games


----------



## Gnome (Jun 21, 2013)

I wish Portland had its own Akihabara but without all the weird shit and awkward people.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 21, 2013)

Portland Oregon rocks


----------



## Gnome (Jun 22, 2013)

It does, now stay away.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 22, 2013)

Lol Im not goingtheir, Ive no interest in Zombies


----------



## Gnome (Jun 22, 2013)

If you do go however. Go find the food cart "Fried Egg I'm In Love", I support it purely because it's an awesome name; and eggs are good.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 22, 2013)

Just got a 3DS XL the other day. Now I see those special edition one's... I'm jelly


----------



## Gnome (Jun 22, 2013)

Shark Skin said:


> Just got a 3DS XL the other day. Now I see those special edition one's... I'm jelly



Don't worry, yours will be extra special to you.

And fuck those other ones.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just fucking with ya, those are cool, yours isn't


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 22, 2013)

I still want a cobalt blue 3DS and the monster hunter XL


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jun 22, 2013)

The 3ds is about to outsell the nintendo 64 and has already beat the gamecube by 10 mill


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 22, 2013)

The greatest feeling in the world is checking your Paypal account and realizing that you have an extra $50 that you forgot about.

Just bought Dead Island: GotY Edition for $5 on Steam and I'll probably spend the rest on the next game I'm planning to get. I'm not sure if Pikmin 3 or Mario & Luigi: Dream Team is coming out first.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 22, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> The greatest feeling in the world is checking your Paypal account and realizing that you have an extra $50 that you forgot about.
> 
> Just bought Dead Island: GotY Edition for $5 on Steam and I'll probably spend the rest on the next game I'm planning to get. I'm not sure if Pikmin 3 or Mario & Luigi: Dream Team is coming out first.



Lucky you, I spent $25 dollars on Raging Blast yesterday..God I missed that game..  no regret, is a gift to myself..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 22, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I still want a cobalt blue 3DS and the monster hunter XL


----------



## G (Jun 22, 2013)

Am I the only one who hates Monster Hunter?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 22, 2013)

G said:


> Am I the only one who hates Monster Hunter?



It is a hate or love series.. A lot of people hate MH..


----------



## Blunt (Jun 22, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


>


Too beautiful ;-;


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jun 22, 2013)

I have a question, which twilight princess is better. The wii version or gamecube verison


----------



## Krich2nd (Jun 23, 2013)

I can't decide whether to love the fat spiderman or be horrified.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm playing PXZ now. The Japanese into didn't make it in and hardly any of the songs that have vocal versions like Over the Clouds from God Eater got in since they had to pay for those separately from the characters . and they changed Bruno from Die Hard arcade's outfit. He's now wearing a green and black jacket with green pants.

EDIT:Also from what I've seen so far, for those that don't know, this is pretty much a direct sequel to Namco X Capcom. All the characters that were in NXC know each other even when they shouldn't if this wasn't part of that timeline. Characters like Chris and Jill knowing who Frank West is is simply because a few series all take place in the same world and word of mouth.


----------



## Bowser (Jun 28, 2013)

New trailer in french:
[YOUTUBE]M7rIaDr_4Zs[/YOUTUBE]
@1:54, darn, look like Antasma is creepier than i through.

And judging by the end, it seem that Giant Luigi vs Giant Bowser is going to happen


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2013)

That trailer was awesome.  So hyped.


----------



## Bowser (Jun 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> That trailer was awesome.  So hyped.


Here the english version:
[YOUTUBE]BYlT4_A8U4Q[/YOUTUBE]

Also:

I'm really starting to like the new villain


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2013)

And Toadsworth is just standing there freaking out.

Like usual.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 28, 2013)

Is it weird that I love the sound of Mario's footsteps?


----------



## Magic (Jun 28, 2013)

Anyone else importing that beautiful MH 3ds?

*drools*


----------



## Bowser (Jun 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Jmy506jvI3k[/YOUTUBE]
I don't know where this music will play but given the title, it might mean that the game will reveal something unexpected (Luigi's Dark Secret?)

It seem rather "out" of the typical Mario music


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 29, 2013)

*First Impressions: Yoshi's New Island*



> And so our time with the Yoshi's New Island demo was a disappointment. We smiled when the giant egg blasted through the stage at a triggered moment near the end of the first level, while retro reminiscences and nice animations were pleasing to see. But then we were unimpressed with the environment design on offer, with a visual style that struggles to do the hardware credit and a 3D effect that, in this build at least, is practically broken. There are hints of promise, with all of the usual collectibles urging exploration, so we wouldn't rule out the final product delivering greater quality. Unfortunately this first glimpse was a bit of a bad egg.





Welp my interest in the game got shot down fast. Time for Yarn Yoshi do to all the work.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 29, 2013)

*3D Streets of Rage Coming To Nintendo 3DS*



> Another SEGA 3D Classic title has been leaked by the Australian Classification Board. This time it’s the beloved Streets of Rage that is being remastered in 3D for the Nintendo 3DS. Streets of Rage 3D Classic joins Space Harrier, Super Hang-On, Sonic the Hedgehog, Altered Beast, Ecco the Dolphin, Galaxy Force II, and Shinobi III. Hopefully these games will eventually be released here in the west.





Streets of Rage? Nostalgia overdrive.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 30, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[/URL]




Finally got it.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 30, 2013)

Black eh? That's racist.


----------



## Bowser (Jun 30, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]2mgNMqr0SYo[/YOUTUBE]
Well, it seem that Antasma will be not only a mix of the Mario RPG villain but will have as well their abilities (the previews show him using Cackletta's bats, Shrowser possesion, Dark Star's clones and mist and a Shadow Queen-like form)


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 1, 2013)

Resident Evil: Revelations 2 promotional poster possibly leaked, with a release date of December 3rd, 2013.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 1, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Resident Evil: Revelations 2 promotional poster possibly leaked, with a release date of December 3rd, 2013.



Omg!!! Please be real


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 1, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Resident Evil: Revelations 2 promotional poster possibly leaked, with a release date of December 3rd, 2013.



I don't believe you


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 1, 2013)

Believe it.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 1, 2013)

They would've revealed it during E3 if it were real. It was only a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 1, 2013)

They didn't reveal RE6 at E3 2011/2012, iirc.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 1, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> They didn't reveal RE6 at E3 2011/2012, iirc.



No, they didn't. They revealed it in January.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 1, 2013)

Still, there's no other "news" about the game besides that leaked poster that's not even confirmed to be real, so oh well. I hope it's true.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 1, 2013)

*Mario and Luigi: Dream Team - ONM review details*




> It's easy for a Dream Team Bros. review to become a list of neat stuff. It's a game that introduces a new idea, mechanic or boss fight every half an hour for around 35 hours- and that's without investing in side content: excavating stat-boosting beans, waking scattered Pi'illos, reassembling CCTV footage (don't ask), an extra tough boss rush mode... It's absolutely rammed and gets better the less you know, so we'll draw a line under it there.
> So it is that 3DS's incredible first-party run continues. In the year that has given us the definitive Fire Emblem and Animal Crossing it only makes sense that AlphaDream should step up and deliver the best Mario and Luigi game yet.
> 
> VERDICT
> ...



​


>boss rush mode

As if I couldn't buy this game any faster.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 1, 2013)

While the "New thing every 30 minutes for 35 hours" is an obvious overstatement, this is easily the most original and inventive game to come out from Nintendo in years. This is how you use and implement touchscreen mechanics with the double screen, people. Not that "We'll just stick a menu down there and call it a day" crap.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 1, 2013)

Mario & Luigi Dream Team feels like a sharp contrast of difference compared to Paper Mario Sticker Star. Insane, if only wasn't so broke....


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 1, 2013)

I find it weird how Miyamoto is only opposed to a story in Mario games, but even then he's selective about which ones he feels like getting involved in. It's obvious he didn't touch M&L at any point.


----------



## Bowser (Jul 1, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I find it weird how Miyamoto is only opposed to a story in Mario games, but even then he's selective about which ones he feels like getting involved in. It's obvious he didn't touch M&L at any point.


This remind me that quite against Sticker Star having a story, yet had no problem for Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon (in fact he even said that the Luigi should have a story since they are different from the normal Mario ones).

Still it seem that he didn't touch this game or that he learned from Sticker Star to not touch the RPG


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 1, 2013)

Yeah, that could be a possibility. Hopefully the next Paper Mario we get will be on par or better than TTYD.


----------



## Bowser (Jul 1, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Yeah, that could be a possibility. Hopefully the next Paper Mario we get will be on par or better than TTYD.



Funnily that what PM: Sticker star was supposed to be, a game close to TTYD but then miyamoto stepped in and said that it was too similar and needed to be changed.

Which kind of become ironic when you realise that the changed game (Sticker Star) was frowned upon by the fans while the one who stayed close to its roots (Dream Team) is not only so far acclaimed by the fans but seem also set to be one of the best 3DS RPG


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 1, 2013)

Bowser said:


> Which kind of become ironic when you realise that the changed game (Sticker Star) was frowned upon by the fans while the one who stayed close to its roots (Dream Team) is not only so far acclaimed by the fans but seem also set to be one of the best 3DS RPG



There's not much irony when it's about detracting from change that only made the series better as an RPG which just ends on backtracking to the same old boring Mario tropey conventions which was what Sticker Star was. While Dream Team, despite staying close to it's roots in basic design, brings more innovation and novelty than anything that Miyamoto or the main team is doing with Mario these days.

I personally feel that AlphaDream is the only development team that manages to truly complement actual gameplay with both screens and the touch screen capability and it's climaxing with Dream Team. It's exactly why the DS was made in the first and the thing that pretty much no one is doing. And Intelligent Systems should either be allowed to think outside the box or get a pair of balls and have their say when Miyamoto wants to severely affect a game he barely has any part of.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 1, 2013)

Josh Thomas from TheBitBlock has tweeted out how long Mario & Luigi Dream Team will take to complete. 
“Dream Team is apparently about 35+ hours. Am I the only one who doesn’t like game’s to take up THAT much of my time? 10 hours = sweet spot.”

That's what he said.


----------



## Bowser (Jul 2, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Josh Thomas from TheBitBlock has tweeted out how long Mario & Luigi Dream Team will take to complete.
> “Dream Team is apparently about 35+ hours. Am I the only one who doesn’t like game’s to take up THAT much of my time? 10 hours = sweet spot.”
> 
> That's what he said.



10 hours? Lol whut? Last time i checked even the shortest Mario RPG was about 15-20 hours long if not more, i think.

Still 35 hours is very nice.

Also more footage:
[YOUTUBE]cNfNnWEajXU[/YOUTUBE]
At the end of the video, did Luigi just throw a star with Mario riding it across an interstellar range?

Massively FTL Mario riding a warp star expy confirmed?

And:


> The requests and suggestions by Nintendo on Alpha Dream were not always accepted and often required meetings, or discussions with the SPD producers. Sometimes both parties got annoyed with each other.




Fuck yeah! Alpha dream, you did what Intelligent System didn't, call Nintendo on their bullshit and actually refuse things that could have ruined the game


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 2, 2013)

Iwata also confirmed that the game would have an Easy Mode and a Hard Mode.

I'm going for hard mode.


----------



## Bowser (Jul 2, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Iwata also confirmed that the game would have an Easy Mode and a Hard Mode.
> 
> I'm going for hard mode.


Good

Anyways since it seem confirmed that Alpha Dream cock blocked Nintendo attempt to Sticker Star-d this game, it pretty much mean that this game will be one of the best 3DS game to get


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 2, 2013)

Considering the reception of Sticker Star, I hope Intelligent Systems has the courage to cockblock Miyamoto when they're making the next Paper Mario game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 2, 2013)

Bowser said:


> Fuck yeah! Alpha dream, you did what Intelligent System didn't, call Nintendo on their bullshit and actually refuse things that could have ruined the game





Death-kun said:


> Iwata also confirmed that the game would have an Easy Mode and a Hard Mode.
> 
> I'm going for hard mode.



AlphaDream is the hero Nintendo deserves but not that one it needs.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 2, 2013)

A Hard Mode unlocks for experienced players after clearing the game. Even the producer has trouble with it, it’s so difficult。He even died during the tutorial.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 2, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> AlphaDream is the hero Nintendo deserves but not that one it needs.



Does AlphaDream do anything else, or are they completely devoted to the M&L series?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 2, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Does AlphaDream do anything else, or are they completely devoted to the M&L series?



They made fucking Hamtaro games, one of which I played some 10 years ago and some Japanese only shit with undecipherable games.

One of those Hamtaro games, Hamtaro: Rainbow Rescue, was made by old school Final Fantasy/Super Mario RPG developers, and Miyamoto. Fucking trippy. But they gets most of the development mullah for the Mario&Luigi series which shows. But yeah, some prime-rib RPG talent over there.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 2, 2013)

I loved the Hamtaro games on the Gameboy years ago.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 2, 2013)

I know, right? We had no clue what we were even playing.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 2, 2013)

I think I played two or three of them... though the only one I actually remember was Ham-Ham Heartbreak.  Had to go fix relationship troubles caused by one Cupid-copying jerk.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 2, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Josh Thomas from TheBitBlock has tweeted out how long Mario & Luigi Dream Team will take to complete.
> “Dream Team is apparently about 35+ hours. Am I the only one who doesn’t like game’s to take up THAT much of my time? 10 hours = sweet spot.”
> 
> That's what he said.



**I want my RPGs to be as big as linear action games!**

What a complete ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Also, just read this on the Iwata asks info list.



> They couldn’t even just flip the sprites for the other direction due to the ‘L’ on Luigi’s hat.
> 
> They banned themselves from flipping the sprites for Mario too, because of Mario’s right arm going up when he jumps.



This is fucking commitment right there. Love it when 2D gets some caring labor. Makes me think of IGAvanias. It's all in the details.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 2, 2013)

If you don't want to play a game for more than 10 hours, then don't play an RPG. Easy. 


And damn, that's some awesome dedication there.  I have a strong feeling this game could be one of the best games on the 3DS.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 2, 2013)

It's on top of my list right now. And Yorupoor is getting it first.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 2, 2013)

You know who I wish we could see again?

Popple.


----------



## Bowser (Jul 2, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> You know who I wish we could see again?
> 
> Popple.


I'm not sure about Popple coming back but then again there is pic that imply that Mario & Luigi will meet inhabitants of beanbean kingdom so him coming back isn't impossible.

I could also see Fawful coming back through as a dream memory (to compel with his death)


----------



## G (Jul 2, 2013)

I want a Yoshi's New Island 3DS XL bundle


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 2, 2013)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!

Guys, help me. I'm trying to decide which 3DS game i should get this month, since i haven't gotten anything yet after KH3D. 

Should i go for SMTIV??



Or AC:NL?!



I can't choose yet damnit....


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 2, 2013)

Get both.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 2, 2013)

Get SMTIV

Dont look bag gigga


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 2, 2013)

Shin Megami Tensei: New Leaf


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 2, 2013)

You know what's terrible? The fact that M&L: Dream Team comes out everywhere else a month before it does in NA. So while I'm here in France until the end of July I have to be taunted by copies of M&L sitting on store shelves.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 2, 2013)

The frack are you doing in the land of Frogs Death Kun?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 2, 2013)

SMT IV will probably be harder to find after a while, get that first over an evergreen title like Animal Crossing.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 2, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> SMT IV will probably be harder to find after a while, get that first over an evergreen title like Animal Crossing.



SMT IV will likely also be on the E-shop, so it will be available there, for a long time if not forever.


----------



## Bowser (Jul 2, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> You know what's terrible? The fact that M&L: Dream Team comes out everywhere else a month before it does in NA. So while I'm here in France until the end of July I have to be taunted by copies of M&L sitting on store shelves.


Tu es fran?ais? Et moi qui croyais ?tre le seul dans ce forum

Mais je te comprend, chui un peut dans la m?me situation pour ?tre honn?te.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm not French, my girlfriend is. It's a long distance relationship. Every year I take a month or two off work to come visit her. 

You wouldn't be the only one anyway, I think there's a French thread somewhere around here.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 2, 2013)

Je suis un ananas.

All the French I know.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 2, 2013)

A pineapple is a fine thing to be, mate. A fine thing to be.


----------



## Bowser (Jul 2, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm not French, my girlfriend is. It's a long distance relationship. Every year I take a month or two off work to come visit her.
> 
> You wouldn't be the only one anyway, I think there's a French thread somewhere around here.


Oh, i see

But yeah i know there is a thread somewhere but nobody seem to respond in it, i'll try to bump it anyway


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 2, 2013)

She's also never played a M&L game, so I plan on convincing her to buy M&L: Dream Team. Without spoiling myself, of course.


----------



## Bowser (Jul 2, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> She's also never played a M&L game, so I plan on convincing her to buy M&L: Dream Team. Without spoiling myself, of course.


Good thing, i myself played Super Star Saga and Inside Story and fucking loved those two, so when i get enough money i'll get a 3DS and buy Dream Team

Also because this game is focused about Luigi and i fucking love Luigi (being a former player two in my childhood help)


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 2, 2013)

No one speaks Deustch here 
Blah my sister pretty much spoke french from the time she was six (seriously she knows to many fracking languages, to the point where the CIA tried to recruit her)

I dislike all romance languages for some odd reason. 

I only bother with Italian because Italy has some nice places XD


----------



## Bowser (Jul 2, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> No one speaks Deustch here
> Blah my sister pretty much spoke french from the time she was six (seriously she knows to many fracking languages, to the point where the CIA tried to recruit her)
> 
> I dislike all romance languages for some odd reason.
> ...



French isn't exactly a romance language for my point of view it's more a classy one, you know the kind of language which show that your ego is so huge that you don't wanna lower yourself to the one you are insulting, see the french taunter in Monty Python

Through i admit that with the right accent (or simply being born in france) you can turn it into a very sexy lady-killing language


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 2, 2013)

French is overrated and way too romantiscized. It sounds weird as fuck as times too. (Way weirder than shoving a bunch of words together, thats for shizzle)
Its weird that people who speak Creole has better accents too.

It is a Romance language along with spanish and that other one.

I prefer germanic languages(english,check,german ect)

OFF TO ROMANIA THE LAND OF SEDUCTION.

Oh yeah I have a thing for Mediterranean chicks.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 3, 2013)

Surprise Nintendo Direct for the Japanese yesterday. It was 17 minutes long and it was for announcing The Denpa Men 3 and a new Chibi-Robo game for the 3DS.


----------



## Bowser (Jul 3, 2013)

You know when peoples wondered if Popple could be back well guess what ? he is indeed back


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 3, 2013)

Bowser said:


> You know when you wondered if Popple could be back well guess what ? he is indeed back



Wait, what? Where was this confirmed?


----------



## Bowser (Jul 3, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Wait, what? Where was this confirmed?



At around 0:12-0:13 you can see him running along with Mario & Luigi


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 3, 2013)

And sure enough, there he is. Motherfucking Popple. Game of the year all years.


----------



## Bowser (Jul 3, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> And sure enough, there he is. Motherfucking Popple. Game of the year all years.


On a side note it seem that Bowser will temporary ally himself with Antasma (one of the preview show him riding an Antasma's bat and there is the fact that Antasma assist him as his equivalent of dream luigi during an encounter against Mario)


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 3, 2013)

Huh, that's kinda weird. Considering Antasma kidnaps Peach, and we all know how pissed Bowser gets when someone else tries to kidnap her.


----------



## Bowser (Jul 3, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Huh, that's kinda weird. Considering Antasma kidnaps Peach, and we all know how pissed Bowser gets when someone else tries to kidnap her.


I think he was possesed or influenced by Antasma because one of the preview show the battle of Bowser and he was glowing in a Shrowser-like manner and keep spitting Antasma's bats.


----------



## Bowser (Jul 3, 2013)

Seem that pics and infos of the final battle of dream team got leaked.

Do not worry i don't want to spoil, so unless asked i won't post them


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 4, 2013)

Don't post them ever. At least not until August 30th.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 4, 2013)

*Still needz moar gamez*.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 4, 2013)

What is Thaaattttt^!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 4, 2013)

U liek?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 4, 2013)

Naoto's cool so yes.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 5, 2013)

New 3DS XL (Pokemon)

*Spoiler*: __ 










Time to be envious of Japan.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 5, 2013)

Ah I finally have an excuse to get my second 3DS


----------



## G (Jul 5, 2013)

i think i still like the all white xl the most


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 5, 2013)

> He also halved his own salary and reduced that of a few other top executives back when he decided to give the 3DS a price cut. No lay offs nor salary cuts to any regular employees then either.



Iwata is a good boy. :33


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 5, 2013)

Iwata drops the bob-ombs without dropping employees.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 5, 2013)

Why can't people just support nintendo for being nintendo :33


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 7, 2013)

Guess what guys I know what the successor to the 3DS is going to be.

In a few years Nintendo will release another dual screen handheld capable of true 1080p resolution and it will be called the Nintendo HDS.


This came to me in a dream.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 7, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> *Iwata is a good boy. *:33




Damn right they Nintendo flat out said that they needed more man-power to develop the HD games and if they want to survive they are going to need all the man power they can get to bring the games out in time or the Wii U is as good as dead.

I swear some of these investors can never look at the broader picture.  Either way most of them don't really care anyway.


I never did business.  Why do companies need investors?  Does anybody know this  i'm not that interested in searching myself but i'd read it from one of you guys.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 7, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Guess what guys I know what the successor to the 3DS is going to be.
> 
> In a few years Nintendo will release another dual screen handheld capable of true 1080p resolution and it will be called the Nintendo HDS.
> 
> ...



I like your dreams.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 7, 2013)

HD Cat Suit Mario ...in a *Handheld*?!

The innovation is overwhelming.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 7, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> I never did business.  Why do companies need investors?  Does anybody know this  i'm not that interested in searching myself but i'd read it from one of you guys.



As far as I've been able to figure out, it's all to do with stocks and stuff. Basically shareholders "buy low" and "sell high", which means they buy a share of the company when the cost is low, then sell it back to the company later when doing so would yield a big enough return on the investment.

I assume companies themselves look at it in a similar way - if they continue to increase the value of the company, and in turn its shares, then people will pay them more for a share of the company. Even if they would have to eventually buy that share back for a higher price, they could sell that share on to someone else for just as much. In a way, they aim to increase the money circulating into the company via shareholders.

I'm pretty sure that's how it works.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 7, 2013)

So I just got _Super Mario 3D Land_.

Lets see if my opinions on 3D World will change.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 7, 2013)

Furious George said:


> So I just got _Super Mario 3D Land_.
> 
> Lets see if my opinions on 3D World will change.



Yet to play that game.... I shall when I get the chance.

Off topic: George Magi thread is out of control


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 7, 2013)

Sharla....


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 7, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Sharla....



              .


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 7, 2013)

So apparently Virtual Boy games *might* happen for the 3DS eshop. So expect the entire library in one day.

Actually Iwata was saying that the Virtual boy sucks....i think?



Canute87 said:


> Guess what guys I know what the successor to the 3DS is going to be.
> 
> In a few years Nintendo will release another dual screen handheld capable of true 1080p resolution and it will be called the Nintendo HDS.
> 
> ...



I could see this happening. And it would be glorious and hilarious.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 8, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> So apparently Virtual Boy games *might* happen for the 3DS eshop.



Yes, I could see Nintendo doing this, since it won't make them any profit at all.

In other news, I can't play classic Nintendo games like The Minish Cap and Metroid Fusion; games that I would gladly pay more than 10 bucks for, without buying a decade old handheld for a comically inflated price* NOT* because the 3DS doesn't have a perfectly good Virtual Console service to offer it up to me...but because I just so happened to not have money to buy a 3DS when it first launched and thus am being punished for it. 


Have we all admitted to ourselves that Nintendo has no idea what its doing with its online market? 

If not I think we should all get on that now.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 8, 2013)

I dunno why Nintendo can't just copy PSN.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 8, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I dunno why Nintendo can't just copy PSN.



Or XboxLive. Or Steam. Or literally every other digital distribution service out there.

It's weird.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 8, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I dunno why Nintendo can't just copy PSN.





Deathbringerpt said:


> Or XboxLive. Or Steam. Or literally every other digital distribution service out there.
> 
> It's weird.



Because they don't like copying, they want to do their own thing so they seems "unique", even if their way is objectively inferior.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 8, 2013)

DRM? What DRM? Just because software isnt enabled doesnt make it DRM.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 8, 2013)

It's the exact definition of DRM. Restricting the use of your games. You only get one console for any digital game you buy. The 3DS breaks, your games break. No middle ground.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 8, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's the exact definition of DRM. Restricting the use of your games. You only get one console for any digital game you buy. The 3DS breaks, your games break. No middle ground.



The console breaks you have it fixed, you transfer the games to a new system if need to.

Do I need to give you the definition of Digital Rights Management via wikipedia?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 8, 2013)

If it's stolen you're SOL.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 8, 2013)

Exactly^ but if you have a police report you may be in luck.

If you lose it then you're really fucked.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 8, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> The console breaks you have it fixed, you transfer the games to a new system if need to.



Except there are shitloads of cases where Nintendo gives the middle finger to people with broken machines because reasons. That and like you said, stealing or losing or whatever.

It's one step behind and just impractical compared to a normal account based system. There's absolutely no reason to adhere to a console locked system, just brings unnecessary stuff to the mix.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 8, 2013)

It does, but we can deal with it at least for the time being. So I see no point in talking about it, its senseless venting and its not going to change anything. At least provide people with the options they do have instead of letting them get screwed over because you happen to be a complete asshole.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (Jul 9, 2013)

Excellent. I've already registered FE:A and I've already pre-ordered SMT4.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 9, 2013)

Nintendo of America‏@NintendoAmerica
Get a $30 Nintendo #eShop Credit when you register Shin Megami Tensei IV & Fire Emblem. Starts 7/16. US/CAN Only.  


Wait!! Where are you NoE?

NoA doing something awesome for ones?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 9, 2013)

You guys got dem free games.

But this means if I register then I get 30$ for Fire Emblem already? considering I registered it? SMT too?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 9, 2013)

Yay. 

I need to get Awakening now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 9, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> You guys got dem free games.
> 
> But this means if I register then I get 30$ for Fire Emblem already? considering I registered it? SMT too?



You have to register both games.. So FE is cover if you did it already...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]m9_gqpzT5OQ[/YOUTUBE]

So Nintendo & Atlus are good friends?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 9, 2013)

well, they are having a crossover so it makes sense .


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 9, 2013)

Where to put the money... on the 3DS for Ace Attorney/DLC/Pokemon or on the WiiU for something else...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (Jul 9, 2013)

NoE recently got the "So Many Games" promotion, so it's no wonder why they're left out of this promo. Not only that, but SMT4 doesn't even have a release date in Europe yet.  

I'm just incredibly glad that one is eligible for the promo even if you bought FE:A beforehand. Nice to see Nintendo not punishing people who supported the game at launch.

I'll spend a good chunk of that $30 on SMT4's DLC, and then towards another 3DS game or maybe some VC titles like the Megaman games.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 9, 2013)

*Analyst - 3DS declining, Wii U hurting, poor revenue will make Nintendo go third party*



Doom.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 9, 2013)

>Pokemon
>Nintendoomed

Pick one.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 9, 2013)

Analysts: "2 + 2 = 7!"


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 9, 2013)

Its a battle win or lose^


----------



## G (Jul 9, 2013)

i cant register any games because finland doesnt have club nintendo even though its a part of europe.


----------



## Bowser (Jul 9, 2013)

Saw the beggining of Mario & Luigi Dream Team...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol!@ Antasma attempting to kill Mario and co right off the bat thus serving as the tutorial boss

For sure this guy doesn't fuck around


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 9, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *Analyst - 3DS declining, Wii U hurting, poor revenue will make Nintendo go third party*
> 
> 
> 
> Doom.



Yay. More idiocy.


----------



## Yagura (Jul 9, 2013)

The 3DS is declining?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 9, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *Analyst - 3DS declining, Wii U hurting, poor revenue will make Nintendo go third party*
> 
> 
> 
> Doom.


This bullshit really needs to stop.
They really want Nintendo to fail it seems.


Yagura said:


> The 3DS is declining?



In the same way that everyone that can afford it will own it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 9, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Yay. More idiocy.



"You can't fix stupid, but you can give it a job as a financial analyst."



> People are just going to have to realise the industry hates Nintendo and will continue to try and push them out for doing things their own way. Journalists hate them because they are secretive and things like the Nintendo Directs go around them to get their info out. Third parties hate them because they won't give them more control and won't throw money hats at them. They can't live up to Nintendo's gaming quality and Nintendo won't lose a bunch of money by making their system overpowered so they can make games that don't even use all the extra power.
> 
> The industry hates Nintendo and will continue to until they are gone, that's all there is to it.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jul 10, 2013)

I'll never understand why some people want Nintendo to fail. It's like somebody wanting fun  itself to fail.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 10, 2013)

System wars and favoritism. That's why.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 10, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> System wars and favoritism. That's why.



This is probably one of the major reasons.


----------



## Bowser (Jul 10, 2013)

SionBarsod said:


> I'll never understand why some people want Nintendo to fail. It's like somebody wanting fun itself to fail.


Because Nintendo is kiddy, nuff said


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 10, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *Analyst - 3DS declining, Wii U hurting, poor revenue will make Nintendo go third party*
> 
> 
> 
> Doom.


Since this is pretty much a load of bull crap. I'm guessing this is pretty much a case of "If I say it enough times it'll eventually be true." Sorry idiots not only are you wrong it ain't happening. Just doesn't line up with reality.  


Unlosing Ranger said:


> "You can't fix stupid, but you can give it a job as a financial analyst."



Don't know about realizing their hatred as it's starting to become very palpable at this point.


----------



## Bowser (Jul 13, 2013)

Hmm in case you don't know there was new artworks of Mario & Luigi Dream Team:

So Antasma & Bowser do team up


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 13, 2013)

That poor pillow.


----------



## Bowser (Jul 13, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> That poor pillow.


On a side note i think Bowser allying himself with another antagonist could be interesting since we hardly saw him interacting with a being he could consider equal

It could be amusing


----------



## Furious George (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (Jul 13, 2013)

Which one was that? I forget.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 13, 2013)

Click the link. Its in the boldened stage title.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 13, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Click the link. Its in the boldened stage title.



Oh, that one. 

It wasn't so bad.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 13, 2013)

Did you play with that lanky ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Luigi? 

Did you have the tanuki suit?

If you answer yes to either, than you've never really played that level.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 13, 2013)

Fine, next time I'll play with Luigi.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 13, 2013)

No, what I'm saying is *don't* play as Luigi, since he has that fruity floaty jump going on that makes platforming easy.

I played as Mario, no tanuki suit, and I refused to pass the level without getting all the star coins.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 13, 2013)

Ohhhhh.

Yeah, I beat it with Mario. I'm also pretty sure I didn't have a Tanuki Suit.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 13, 2013)

Pff, whatever.

No one's going to make me feel inferior with this one. 

Don't care what anyone says, that level was hell. I went in with 98 Lives and left with like 56.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 13, 2013)

It was pretty difficult, considering you have to time everything perfectly or fall into the abyss.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jul 13, 2013)

Mario & Luigi Dream Team grabbed my interest over the past few days, so I gave in and traded a bunch of 360 games and Donkey Kong 3DS (good game but too hard) and got it for ?4.50 today. 

Really good game so far, tutorial part was a bit slow but I'm enjoying the different gameplay ideas it offers.

I also dig the constant remarks about how "dreamy" and "handsome" Luigi is. I have been saying for years how much of a sex bomb Luigi is. He's been living in his the shadow of his richer and fatter brother all this time while he just got sexier and sexier.


----------



## Ultimania (Jul 13, 2013)

Why must you make me wait on Dream Team, NOA!? WHY!?


----------



## Bowser (Jul 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]7-BLr68i0vo[/YOUTUBE]
I'm really loving the OST of this game


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 15, 2013)

I keep hearing how City Folk compared to the rest of Animal Crossing titles was inherently weak and pretty mediocre, was were the issues with that one?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 15, 2013)

City Folk was basically Wild World with a tacked-on city that you really couldn't do anything in. It wasn't really worth it compared to having the game on a handheld. It didn't add anything new, and that's why people didn't like it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 15, 2013)

Etrian Odyssey Untold: The Millennium Girl has a price of $39.99 and is set to release on October 1st, 2013.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 15, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> City Folk was basically Wild World with a tacked-on city that you really couldn't do anything in. It wasn't really worth it compared to having the game on a handheld. It didn't add anything new, and that's why people didn't like it.



Oh.....that sucks.

I also read that it used a Modified Engine of the Wild World onto it, which is not wonder the visuals weren't as good as they could have been on the Wii (not that AC is known for visuals lol).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 15, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Etrian Odyssey Untold: The Millennium Girl has a price of $39.99 and is set to release on October 1st, 2013.



I think they mean the UNFOE'D


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 15, 2013)

Its being localized that quickly? ?!


----------



## Bowser (Jul 15, 2013)

Saw the final boss of Dream Team, i won't spoil but just say that there is an unexpected plot twist toward the end


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 15, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Oh.....that sucks.
> 
> I also read that it used a Modified Engine of the Wild World onto it, which is not wonder the visuals weren't as good as they could have been on the Wii (not that AC is known for visuals lol).



City Folk basically looked like a Gamecube game with some better shading and anti-aliasing lol. 



St NightRazr said:


> Its being localized that quickly? ?!



Yeaaaaaaaaah buddy.



Bowser said:


> Saw the final boss of Dream Team, i won't spoil but just say that there is an unexpected plot twist toward the end



Now I'm expecting a plot twist.


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 15, 2013)

Finally got a 3DS.

I think I'll get Fire Emblen and Mario & Luigi.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 15, 2013)

If you're interested in the SMT series at all, you'll get $30 in eShop credit if you register SMT4 and Fire Emblem on Club Nintendo before August 31st. :33


----------



## Bowser (Jul 15, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Now I'm expecting a plot twist.



Well all i can say is that per Mario & Luigi tradition Bowser will be involved in some way during the final battle.

Also the final boss music has been uploaded:
[YOUTUBE]Y-dySE5AjgQ[/YOUTUBE]
Needless to say it may surpass the BIS one


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 15, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> If you're interested in the SMT series at all, you'll get $30 in eShop credit if you register SMT4 and Fire Emblem on Club Nintendo before August 31st. :33



That's fucking awesome.

I live in Mexico, so I don't think it can work here.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm actually not sure.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 15, 2013)

You just need to register as an American and use an American address, just dont get anything that requires shipping


----------



## Krich2nd (Jul 15, 2013)

How does the Etrian Odyssey game play? Is it turn based like FF or is it more active like Tales of Symphonia or something? Maybe neither and it's strategy like Fire Emblem.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 15, 2013)

Its a dungeon crawler.... with first person turn based combat


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 17, 2013)

Why not the Majora's Mask soundtrack?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 17, 2013)

I got Sakura Samurai myself.

Also fucking Nintendo. Wasn't going to buy SMT... but I have Fire Emblem and need to load some money on my 3DS to get some things anyways. Stop taking my money !


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 17, 2013)

Scumbag nintendo. Taking peoples money and raping their wallets.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Why not the Majora's Mask soundtrack?



secret shame revealed: 

I never played the game. In fact the last Zelda game I played was Link to the Past (snes)



Platinum said:


> I got Sakura Samurai myself.
> 
> Also fucking Nintendo. Wasn't going to buy SMT... but I have Fire Emblem and need to load some money on my 3DS to get some things anyways. Stop taking my money !



I ended up getting that as well. Pretty fun game especially since most of my 3DS games are of the Mario variety (MK7, NSMB2, etc...)

The next 3DS game I'm planning to buy is Pokemon X and Y. 

After that I'm focusing on the PS4 and probably won't buy another WiiU game until next year when MK8 and X comes out.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 17, 2013)

When does the SMT deal end?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> When does the SMT deal end?



August 31st.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 17, 2013)

Sweet I hope SMT 4 gets a price drop before then.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 17, 2013)

So how do you guys feel about Nintendo reviving SEAMAN?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 17, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> So how do you guys feel about Nintendo reviving SEAMAN?




I dunno have do you feel


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 17, 2013)

How am I supposed to feel? I never played it before.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 17, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> How am I supposed to feel? I never played it before.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEY1PbkMNoQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 17, 2013)

.............................


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 17, 2013)

Greatest game ever.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jul 17, 2013)

Eh lol, I'm guessing you are happy about this.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 18, 2013)

Dat Seaman.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 18, 2013)

Seaman.....the name sounds very wrong. Who came up with the idea to that game?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 18, 2013)

Even Yahtzee must bow power the villager's powers


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 18, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Seaman.....the name sounds very wrong. Who came up with the idea to that game?



An amazing man who wanted to involve Leonard Nimoy in the video game industry.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 18, 2013)

Nintendo Direct Mini!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLWBcd43RTo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 18, 2013)

New game from Namco......it seems to be a crossover between two franchises that will have an anniversary....


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 18, 2013)

Which of Namco's franchises are having a 20th anniversary and a 30th anniversary this year?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 18, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Which of Namco's franchises are having a 20th anniversary and a 30th anniversary?



I feel like Pac-Man is involved in some way.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 18, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Seaman.....the name sounds very wrong. Who came up with the idea to that game?





*RUMOR - 3DS getting Miiverse/NNID firmware update this Fall*



FINALLYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No more FC BS!!!!! pek


----------



## Ultimania (Jul 18, 2013)

Please for the love of God, make this happen Nintendo. No more transfer limits, and no more tying games to hardware. If you do this, I will be way more digital friendly.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 18, 2013)

So.....the F in the site stands for Famicom and the V is for V Jump. (V Jump is a manga thing for those who don't know)

So...........Nintendo X Mangas......


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 18, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> Please for the love of God, make this happen Nintendo. No more transfer limits, and no more tying games to hardware. If you do this, I will be way more digital friendly.



This better not be a separate fucking app either, otherwise someone is getting murdered.


----------



## Bowser (Jul 20, 2013)

Got some infos about Dream Team's difficulty, apparently once you get to a certain boss the game become pretty hard and kept increasing from now, in fact many peoples say that this game is easily the hardest Mario & Luigi game....and this isn't the hard mode yet.

In fact it make me think the hard mode will be Atlus level hard and i'am not joking, seriously not only as mentioned above the ennemies in normal mode become extremely hard around 1/3 or 1/4 of the game with the final boss being the hardest of the series but the Hard mode is apparently so hard that the developpers died against the FUCKING TUTORIAL BOSS!


----------



## Shirker (Jul 20, 2013)

There's a certain threshold in difficulty that a games developer really shouldn't cross.

That said, I wouldn't take the developers dying in the tutorials as a sign on that intense a difficulty. Isn't usually normal that the game developers usually aren't as good at a game as the consumers are?


----------



## Bowser (Jul 20, 2013)

Shirker said:


> There's a certain threshold in difficulty that a games developer really shouldn't cross.
> 
> That said, I wouldn't take the developers dying in the tutorials as a sign on that intense a difficulty. Isn't usually normal that the game developers usually aren't as good at a game as the consumers are?


Indeed but the hard mode is only unlocked after you finish the main game, so unless they skipped the main mode, they did have some experiences and despite that they still got wasted by the tutorial boss.

But well from what i can see, the ennemies are much more confusing, hard to avoid and hit much harder (when i say harder, 2-3 hits and you are almost dead which can happen within a single turn) than in other Mario & Luigi game, the only positive is that they have slighty less HP and then even this is negated by the fact that some of them keep healing themselve to no end (there is even one who simultanely attack you while healing itself at the same time)...and this is in the main mode, talk about hard.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (Jul 23, 2013)

Happy as a clam.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 23, 2013)

clam's can't touch muh happiness


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2013)

Better not be for the Wii U damn it .


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 24, 2013)

It should be. Considering that system NEEDS more games.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 24, 2013)

At least we're sure to get the next game considering how well Awakening sold.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> It should be. Considering that system NEEDS more games.



Nah fuck that.

Fire Emblem is far better on handhelds than it is on consoles. Besides I actually want to play the sequel .


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 24, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Better not be for the Wii U damn it .



Better be on it more like it.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeah because Nintendo just taking everything that works on the 3DS and trying to superimpose it on the Wii U will work just dandy . Just look at 3D World, which is definitely not a fucking disappointment and a half. I hope we get Catsuit Tharja !


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 24, 2013)

God, that was a terrible post.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 24, 2013)

Pro & Anti Nintendo post.....yeah that was terrible.

Anyway, i'm speaking seriously when i say that it should be on the Wii U. Not helping a system that currently needs help is just stupid.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 24, 2013)

If Nintendo wants profit, it's going to the 3DS. Handhelds are much more appealing in Japan and the 3DS is the apex of that gaming culture preference at the moment. Didn't Nintendo say that they needed X numbers in order to even consider Fire Emblem on the WiiU? They just saved their asses with Awakening, might as well keep it strong before taking another risk.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 24, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> God, that was a terrible post.



It almost felt like i was reading off gamefaqs.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 24, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If Nintendo wants profit, it's going to the 3DS. Handhelds are much more appealing in Japan and the 3DS is the apex of that gaming culture preference at the moment. Didn't Nintendo say that they needed X numbers in order to even consider Fire Emblem on the WiiU? They just saved their asses with Awakening, might as well keep it strong before taking another risk.



Yeah, they said they'd need to sell something around 750,000 copies for the game to have felt worthwhile making.


----------



## Bowser (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't know why but when i watch the giant battles of Dream Team, i do think that it would make an awesome new Mario game.

Seriously the game mechanics combined by the Kid Icarus-like/Kirby-like superfast paced action make those battles incredibly cool, find a way to add some platforming mechanics and it would make a very cool game


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 25, 2013)

Damn it, I need more money. Fire Emblem Awakening, SMTIV, then there are the others that are upcoming like Pokemon X/Y and Sonic Lost World...I can't starve my DS of all of these games ;_;


----------



## Blunt (Jul 25, 2013)

Black 3DS XL tomorrow


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 26, 2013)

*RUMOR - Black 3DS XL, Red/Blue Pokemon X/Y bundles, Wii U + Wind Waker bundle hitting NA*



​


----------



## Blunt (Jul 26, 2013)

The Canadian Black XL didn't check out, apparently it was a mistake. 

But when Nintnedo was questioned about the new color they said they "had no announcements to make at this time" when their response to new colors is usually just "no."

I'm hopeful.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 26, 2013)

*Rodea: The Sky Soldier still alive*



> I'm not very good with Japanese, but it seems to suggest that Rodea The Sky Explorer 3DS is still alive and is now 70% done. The article also mentioned about how they tried reproducing the control from the Wii version to the 3DS version but the result wasn't as good as they thought, hence they diverted their effort to that area.




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJl8cccYwfA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blunt (Jul 30, 2013)

Black 3DS XL confirmed for August 11th release in NA.


----------



## G (Jul 30, 2013)

im fine with my white 3ds xl


----------



## Blunt (Jul 30, 2013)

Damn Europeans


----------



## G (Jul 30, 2013)

oh right.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jul 30, 2013)

Just got Devil Survivor Overclocked and Shin Megami Tensei IV, so my 3DS has some more games now. Also redeemed the $30 offer for getting SMT4 and Fire Emblem: Awakening, but I'm going to hold off on spending it, save for maybe some Awakening DLC.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 31, 2013)

For the period between April to June, the 3DS shipped 1.4 million hardware units and just over 11 million software units.

Overall, it has sold roughly 32.5 million hardware units worldwide since launch.


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 31, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> For the period between April to June, the 3DS shipped 1.4 million hardware units and just over 11 million software units.
> 
> Overall, it has sold roughly 32.5 million hardware units worldwide since launch.


Damn, it's going on strong for something that only came out two years ago.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 1, 2013)

Will any sd card I buy work for my 3ds?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 1, 2013)

I recommend getting a 16 gb sdhc card or a 32 sdhc card


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 1, 2013)

I will, can I get any random one like a kingston?


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 1, 2013)

Kirby's Dreamland 2 came out on the 3DS eShop today. 

It's like a dream come true.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 1, 2013)

*Mobile dev abandons overcrowded iOS, Android, for 3DS eShop*


> MOBILE app stores are becoming overcrowded, pushing independent and mobile game developers towards traditional platforms to turn a profit.
> 
> During an interview with Gamer?s Thumb to promote its upcoming game, SteamWorld: Dig, Image and Form CEO Brjann Sigurgeirsson said the 3DS eShop had become an ?obvious? choice over the App and Google Play Stores to launch on.
> 
> ...


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 1, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Kirby's Dreamland 2 came out on the 3DS eShop today.
> 
> It's like a dream come true.



I love kirby I hope they release the gba one on there.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 6, 2013)

"Catch an all-new Nintendo Direct right here on Wednesday, 8/7 at 7 a.m. PT. We will share new details on previously announced games for Wii U and Nintendo 3DS launching this year!"


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 6, 2013)

Man nintendo is making me broke too many games coming out on the 3ds and wii u.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 7, 2013)

lol

can you streetpass without having the wifi on on your 3ds?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 7, 2013)

Yep, you can.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 7, 2013)

good because wifi eats up the battery and i dont like having it on. how do you know you got a streetpass, never used it


----------



## Shirker (Aug 7, 2013)

I've used it at a con once. Sooooooo~ many contacts. 

But I mostly know because the "wifi" marker and the "streetpass" marker are in the same place, and when the wifi is off, it automatically switches to it. I'm always in places with little to no service, so it just sits there in the main menu, silently mocking me with its green-ness.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 7, 2013)

lol i need to go to cons, i do see some people walk around with 3ds on my school's campus


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 7, 2013)

Well, shit. Professor Layton vs Phoenix is coming to the west. Took them long enough.

2 Ace Attorney games for the 3DS. The library is slowly catching up.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 7, 2013)

lol well lookie here


----------



## Zache (Aug 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Nhp_-CHShY[/YOUTUBE]

One Piece: Unlimited World R looks great!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XInD7Hz47MI[/YOUTUBE]

I can't find the official thread


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 8, 2013)

*MH4!*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XInD7Hz47MI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 8, 2013)

Awesome   .


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 8, 2013)

Etrian Odyssey hype time


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 12, 2013)

*Amazon Japan Sells Out Pok?mon X and Y 3DS Bundles in Nine Hours*

...the retailer had an allowance of about 100,000 units (it’s not specified if the number refers only to the bundles or to the whole stock). The embargo on preorders was lifted at 10 in the morning. One hour later (11 AM), the Pokemon Center (PokeSen) bundle with a limited edition golden 3DS was sold out. At 19:00 (7 PM) the standard 3DS bundle was sold out as well. At the moment they only have the game by itself in stock.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 12, 2013)

Any word on the X/Y bundle coming to the states?


----------



## Furious George (Aug 12, 2013)

Expected...


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 12, 2013)

Pokemon moving crazy units.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 12, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> Any word on the X/Y bundle coming to the states?



nothing yet .....


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 12, 2013)

Pokemon has already moved 100,000 3DS units and that's just a limited number of bundles in Japan from one online retailer.

Gen 6 is going to have obnoxious numbers.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 18, 2013)

Dream Team is quality stuff, everyone who owns a 3DS should buy it.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 18, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Dream Team is quality stuff, everyone who owns a 3DS should buy it.



[YOUTUBE]CCGcJiY-rD0[/YOUTUBE]

No but seriously, the only Mario RPG I've played is the first Paper Mario, honestly don't really like the idea of controlling two characters. (I know it isn't actually like that)


----------



## G (Aug 18, 2013)

Tried the demo of Etrian Odyssey IV earlier today.
Worst 3ds game I have played so far.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 18, 2013)

Death kun and I will burn you at the stake, no you dont even deserve the same treatment those holy women got.

Gah after researching all the differences between the 3DS and the 3DS XL and its DS bretheren I really want one now.

The problem is I prefer the White 3DS XL to the Black 3DS XL. All my nintendo products tend to be blue or black so this is a first for me.

I really want that SMTIv/MonHun4Goa Magara XL now.. Charizard one too ( honestly I prefer any color other than black on the inside of most 3DS Xl's I dont know why.)


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 18, 2013)

G said:


> Tried the demo of Etrian Odyssey IV earlier today.
> Worst 3ds game I have played so far.



What a terrible post.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 18, 2013)

I got Dream Team but I have yet to start it.

I've heard mixed things, some say it's fantastic, others say it's not as good as previous entries.

Guess I'll find out soon.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 18, 2013)

No matter where it ranks among the other games in the series it's still a great game overall. The only irksome thing is the load of tutorials but you can just say "no" and skip them.


----------



## Masurao (Aug 19, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> No matter where it ranks among the other games in the series it's still a great game overall. The only irksome thing is the load of tutorials but you can just say "no" and skip them.




You can't skip all of them unfortunately, and that's probably the worst aspect of the game. Other than that it's a pretty damn good game I'd rank them: SSS>DT(so far)>BIS>PiT. They all are great games though IMO.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 19, 2013)

EO4 is on sale again digitally if you're so inclined


----------



## G (Aug 19, 2013)

well i havent ever played a M&L game so if i pick DT up i wont mind seeing tutorials


----------



## soulnova (Aug 19, 2013)

I just got my 3DS XL. Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate and Fire Emblem.


----------



## G (Aug 19, 2013)

Might sound stupid but I won't even think of buying MH3U or FEA.
I don't like them.
Even though I want to.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 19, 2013)

Have you played other Fire Emblems?


I personally cant wait for MH4


----------



## Masurao (Aug 19, 2013)

FE:A is a great game, but it's also pretty easily broken (if you abuse DLC) and some of the map designs feel a bit lazy at times too.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 20, 2013)

Any idea if MH4 will be able to use your save data from MH3U?


----------



## Krich2nd (Aug 20, 2013)

I hope they take out underwater battles. They're a bitch and I will not miss them.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 20, 2013)

They arent that hard.

I was horrible at them


----------



## Krich2nd (Aug 20, 2013)

Then I'm garbage at them. I'll stick to land whenever possible and start making various armors. I've been an idiot and just using one set the whole time up till the Lagiacrus fight.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 20, 2013)

Underwater battles aren't even that hard. It's also easier to break parts when you're underwater because you can attack from any angle.


----------



## Krich2nd (Aug 20, 2013)

They're hard when you use dual blades that have short range that's hard to judge underwater.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 20, 2013)

I use a hammer and kill bitches like it's my birthday.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 20, 2013)

Hammers be great underwater lol.

Swords and shields are meh underwater from what I remember 

Use a long sword or lance

Dual blades require a lot of attention either way


----------



## Krich2nd (Aug 21, 2013)

I recently found weapons randomly so maybe I'll try them out. I just don't like moving too slow in a game like this.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 22, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> They arent that hard.
> 
> I was horrible at them



Me too. I always have trouble judging distance. This is the reason I use bows when I'm in multiplayer.  At least that way I can do_ some_ damage without getting raped.

I believe that, yes, the underwater fights will not be on MH4. Also, the cat companions make a come back, last I heard.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 22, 2013)

Krich2nd said:


> I recently found weapons randomly so maybe I'll try them out. I just don't like moving too slow in a game like this.



I think its more of a matter getting used to the slower pace, MH teaches you to think more. Like you would in real life. If you were hunting with all this heavy shit lmao  

Gotta pay attention


Honestly though the bows spear could stand to have somewhat more range.  Like a foot more. The Long sword as well.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 24, 2013)

Blind buying Monster Hunter 3. First time dealing with the series.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 24, 2013)

Great, Ill let it sink in for ya.

My bow is prime and waiting for a good hunt


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 24, 2013)

I can use this on my 3ds right?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 24, 2013)

No.

Get this instead


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 24, 2013)

Isn't that too big for the 3ds? It will fit? Thought it had to be a micro.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 24, 2013)

Oh mah gawd! Six days to go before I _finally_ get Etrian Odyssey 4! 



thinkingaboutlife said:


> Isn't that too big for the 3ds? It will fit? Thought it had to be a micro.



The 3DS uses standard SD cards.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 24, 2013)

Oh so  I guess I can order that then.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 24, 2013)

If you ever need to upgrade make sure you format the 64 gb and 128gb cards correctly.

Doesnt work natively on a 3DS  like 32 gb and unders


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 24, 2013)

Oh okay, 64 gb and up are too much anyways. but thanks for saving me and my money, i would have bought the wrong one.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 24, 2013)

You're quite welcome.

*I fill mine up with music lmao*


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 24, 2013)

You can listen to music, edit it and street pass it to other people


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 24, 2013)

Oh nice, awesome. I never really did anything besides play games on my 3ds. I need to start using the other features.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 25, 2013)

Everybody needs to^ they're causing me to miss out on some awesome streetpass features cause they dont do anything with it!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 25, 2013)

Just ordered Fire Emblem: Awakening and  Shin Megami Tensei IV. Hopefully, I'll get them before the 31st in order to take advantage of the $30 eshop offer. 

Which game should I play first? 



St NightRazr said:


> You can listen to music, edit it and street pass it to other people



I didn't know you could do that. Heck, I don't even know where the SD card slot is located. 

*Edit:* found it....hmmh...so all 3DSXLs come with a 4gb SD card?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 25, 2013)

Lmao.

The 3DS to me is more useful than the Vita.

Vita has some higher quality music stuff but thats it.(which to me will be irrelevant since I can get Korg on the 3DS

3DS os is faster than the Vita surprisingly

Its got a nice OLED screen but its not the best res, Sony cut a few corners with it like Nintendo did with the original 3DS.

Still not a portable ps3 but it sure can give the illusion of being able to bring a portable console experience..

Real reason I dont have one isnt the games. Its just I literally cant play it for long. Those nubs kill my fingers

That and memory prices. And the fact that I'd need a case for it.


----------



## G (Aug 25, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> awesome streetpass features



i never get streetpasses


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 25, 2013)

Lol.

There's other stuff you can do with it too though.

Should probably go mess around with them again


----------



## soulnova (Aug 26, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Lol.
> 
> There's other stuff you can do with it too though.
> 
> Should probably go mess around with them again



50% of my gaming experience so far with the 3DS is streetpass with my BF.  I bought the other minigames. They have been entertaining so far. 

Sadly, not many 3DS users in Cancun. We made a facebook group to make a "streetpass meeting" on Saturdays.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 26, 2013)

Sometimes I have a feeling people just dont have them on them for some reason or another, I go to downtown quite frequently and there is only like 2 or 3 people about with it.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 26, 2013)

Piillodium is an asshole boss.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey, St. How is the 3DS' CPU compared to the Wii's?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 26, 2013)

Better in some ways, less features in others. 
The 3DS overall spends a lot of time rendering things in 3D, so you can opt to not use the 3D or make use of its multithreading.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 26, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Hey, St. How is the 3DS' CPU compared to the Wii's?



Will, for one thing, I wish the WiiU's menu was as seamless and quick as the 3DS.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 27, 2013)

It's still slow? 



St NightRazr said:


> Better in some ways, less features in others.
> The 3DS overall spends a lot of time rendering things in 3D, so you can opt to not use the 3D or make use of its multithreading.



Interesting, so i'm guessing it's appropriate to call the 3DS a GC 2.0 then?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> It's still slow?
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, so i'm guessing it's appropriate to call the 3DS a GC 2.0 then?



The WiiU's menu and interface is faster than it originally was but it still isn't as quick as the 3DS menu. The difference will probably seem much more apparent once the PS4 and XBox one are released *pre-ordered the PS4*


----------



## Furious George (Aug 27, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Great, Ill let it sink in for ya.
> 
> My bow is prime and waiting for a good hunt



You may be waiting a long time... cuz as it is now, this game isn't going to get much play from me. 

In fact, this is definitely my most disappointing 3DS buy yet.  

Its been said that_ Monster Hunter_ is a kind of love it/hate it affair and that's no lie. I'm leaning more towards hate. 

So much menus, so much useless talk, so much hand holding... maybe its because I'm still in the tutorial phase, but damn I've been playing awhile now and I'm having zero fun. Its even worse since I'm playing this off the heels of a Zelda game and can't help but compare two very different standards for level layout and tutorial phases. I mean, what is the use in hunting if you're going to tell me where the animal I'm hunting is located? Fighting seems to suck too so I can't get much joy from killing the thing either. 

Waiting for when I fight my first really big beast to determine whether I want to bother with _Monster Hunter_ any further.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Aug 27, 2013)

I've been playing Fire Emblem and it's so good. And really unforgivable if you play on the hardest mode, and I love it. Especially if you play in classic mode...losing an unit permanently if he dies in battle...holy fuck.

I regretted buying Kid Icarus though, game itself is not bad, but i can't stand the controls at all. Whenever I finish a chapter I have no choice but to call it a day. I REALLY can't play that game for long...


Also, someone have any thoughts on Zelda OoT3D? Ive been thinking doing a run of it on the Wii Version...but since I have a 3ds, I thought about buying the new OoT...but when I'm looking at the price, is it really worth it? So expensive for such an old game  but oh well.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 27, 2013)

Didn't mention this but i bought Fire Emblem Awakening a week and a half ago, and it was fucking worth it for my vacation (though i had to start over and switch to Normal mode after Hard mode kicked my ass from chapter 16-19....). It's already in my top 5 favorite RPGs of all time!  

*DAT* Owain. 



> I regretted buying Kid Icarus though, game itself is not bad, but i can't stand the controls at all. Whenever I finish a chapter I have no choice but to call it a day. I REALLY can't play that game for long...



I hate you.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 27, 2013)

Friend Codes anyone?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 27, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> It's still slow?
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, so i'm guessing it's appropriate to call the 3DS a GC 2.0 then?



No.
Not at all.


For Kid Icarus what current set up are you using? If you have an XL you can try it on there.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 27, 2013)

Furious George said:


> You may be waiting a long time... cuz as it is now, this game isn't going to get much play from me.
> 
> In fact, this is definitely my most disappointing 3DS buy yet.
> 
> ...



The tutorial part is a bit long but you can go through it quite quickly, just dont go off hunting for resources.

The beginning for this game is a bit necessary so go through it, otherwise you'll get your behind kicked ._.

You got the 3DS version right?


----------



## soulnova (Aug 27, 2013)

To get online to kick monster ass is the highlight of the game really.  Solo Hunting is lonely...

I wouldn't have gotten the game if I didn't have someone else to play it. We have the WiiU version and my BF has his own 3DS copy.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 28, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> The tutorial part is a bit long but you can go through it quite quickly, just dont go off hunting for resources.
> 
> The beginning for this game is a bit necessary so go through it, otherwise you'll get your behind kicked ._.
> 
> You got the 3DS version right?



Yeah, 3DS version. 

I just started swimming and harpooning fools. 

To the game's credit, the monsters are really cool looking with terrific animation. You can tell the devs worked hard to make these things seem like actual animals.... That's really it though. 

Still waiting on that big hunt.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 28, 2013)

How are you getting a feel for the mechanics so far? With the controls and the like?


----------



## Furious George (Aug 28, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> How are you getting a feel for the mechanics so far? With the controls and the like?



Well, underwater controls are terrible, the camera still manages to be an issue during fights (in and out of water) even though its completely controlled by you and your character moves and swings his weapon with about as much precision as a flaccid dick.

Eh, having to cook raw meat and stuff is nice I guess?


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 28, 2013)

Livin' that hunter life.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 28, 2013)

Just saw that, I don't doubt that that's the version we're probably getting.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Nintendo Announces 2DS *
Entry-level handheld plays all DS and 3DS games and features a slate design but no 3D.

Nintendo announced the 2DS today, a new entry-level handheld system. The 2DS will be available for $129.99 on October 12th (the same day as Pokemon X and Y) and features a slate-like design rather than the clamshell seen on DS and 3DS models.

The 2DS is fully compatible with all 3DS and DS games but does not include the ability to display games in 3D. It still features all the functionality of 3DS (WiFi, local multiplayer, etc.) and can be put to sleep using a slider that replicates closing the clamshell on a standard 3DS. WiFi can still be turned off, though it’s done via controls in the software rather than with a physical switch.

“Imagine a standard 3DS laid all the way flat, and with the depth slider all the way down,” Nintendo of America president Reggie Fils-Aime explained to IGN. “Everything else is there in the system.”

The 2DS will launch in red and blue models to start and will be sold alongside the standard 3DS (still available for $169.99) and 3DS XL ($199.99). It will include a 4GB SD card and uses the same power source as 3DS and DSi. It also includes two cameras on the back side, so AR games still function and players can still take 3D photos -- they simply can’t be displayed on the 2DS, but are still viewable in full 3D if transferred to 3DS. The 2DS only includes one speaker, which plays mono sound, but features full stereo via its headphone jack.




the title of this thread has to be change


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]p986eUrW8Ic[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aeon (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2013)

What the......I......


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 28, 2013)

I thought it was a joke.

It wasn't.

Who's got ideas for the thread title?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 28, 2013)

I CAN'T STOP LAUGHING :rofl


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 28, 2013)

Dat 2DS.  

Nice to see Nintendo always doing something different.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 28, 2013)

Jason Schreier‏@jasonschreier

"lol wtf is Nintendo thinking" a $130 pokemon machine that literally every mom will buy for their kids that's what Nintendo is thinking

about the title change... no idea. lol


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 28, 2013)

It looks stupid, but also look at this:

1-cheaper
2-no moving parts, barr the thumbstick
3-no 3D

Some parents are going to be excited as fuck about this thing.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 28, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It looks stupid, but also look at this:
> 
> 1-cheaper
> 2-no moving parts, barr the thumbstick
> ...



I do think that, if this is legit because I still see this as a joke, it has actually been made with younger children in mind, looking at the fact that there's no 3D(even though you can turn 3D off on the 3DS) and that it... I dunno, kinda fits with young children unlike something like the 3DS XL. 

The only reason I'd ever consider buying it is because of the price and because it's compatible with Pok?mon X and Y.


----------



## lathia (Aug 28, 2013)

The fuck..... Can't go to a smaller screen after the Vita/XL though. Good price though. Nintendo sure knows how to squeeze money out of outdated technology (by comparison).


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 28, 2013)

Is there like...a foldable version of this? I'm not sure that thing could fit in a pocket as is. I would maybe consider getting this because I don't care about 3D.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 28, 2013)

Dat 2D.....nesssssss.......


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Dat 2DS.
> 
> Nice to see Nintendo always doing something different.



It confirms that even they gave up on the 3D gimmick.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 28, 2013)

I feel like this was only made because of Pokemon.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 28, 2013)

2DS is going to sell like crazy lol


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 28, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> I feel like this was only made because of Pokemon.



And I'm embarrassed to admit that they got me.  I wish it could be folded though.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 28, 2013)

A 3DS is basically also a 2DS though.

The lower price seems to be the only pro as I see it..

Edit: it might have that Gameboy Advance feel which we all (used to) love..


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 28, 2013)

Scizor said:


> A 3DS is basically also a 2DS though.
> 
> The lower price seems to be the only pro as I see it..


Yup, and that's exactly what got me.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 28, 2013)

I couldn't stop laughing for 5 minutes when I saw the 2DS announcement video


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 28, 2013)

This is pretty interesting but also a good move from business PoV.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm starting to wonder if the 2DS design is what the HDS will use....


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 28, 2013)

Dem Pokeeeeemanz ganna catch all dem moneyzzzzzz wit tat moonstore.


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 28, 2013)

I cant wait for the 5D's. Playong games on motorcycles coming in 2015 !!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 28, 2013)

That awkward moment when you know this thing will be a success.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh Vita.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 28, 2013)

OH GOD. HHEHAHHEHA


----------



## lathia (Aug 28, 2013)

The more I stare at it. These kids nowadays must have some huge hands to hold that thing. 

MUUUMMMM I wanted a 3DS not a 2DS... MUMMM!

Actually it's not that bad... dimensions wise. 

[YOUTUBE]sAExBTWIp3M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 28, 2013)

Bravely Default confirmed for 2013 release by Nintendo Europe.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 28, 2013)

I have an XL for now. So I'll just wait for the 2DSXL


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2013)

It would have been appreciated if the thing had a second circle pad on top, since it pretty much ditched the clamshell design.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 28, 2013)

lathia said:


> The more I stare at it. These kids nowadays must have some huge hands to hold that thing.
> 
> MUUUMMMM I wanted a 3DS not a 2DS... MUMMM!
> 
> ...



Yeah not bad at all..


----------



## lathia (Aug 28, 2013)

^ Sorry was speaking about dimensions since it's targeted at a younger audience.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 28, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Hold on a second. George is playing MH?



Not for much longer, he isn't. 



Death-kun said:


> Livin' that hunter life.



I ain't about dis life. 


Fuck you, Nintendo.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 28, 2013)

The legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds boxart


----------



## Furious George (Aug 28, 2013)

I like it.


----------



## G (Aug 28, 2013)

The 2DS looks awkward.
It doesn't seem to support circle pad pro by the looks of it..


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 28, 2013)

looks stupid and feels awkward. why can't it be a clamshell design?


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 28, 2013)

The 2DS is a $130 Pokemon machine that every mom will buy for their kid because it "looks like an iPad" and "plays Nintendo games". 

We don't have to like the design, but it's hard to dispute the business sense behind it.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 28, 2013)

>That feeling when you're apparently the only one that thinks the 2DS looks _kinda_ cool.

Though I will admit, it's unclear how they hell that expect you to pocket it since its open-faced and has a touchscreen. Maybe they added a "hold" button.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 28, 2013)

it's also pretty hilarious how the kid has the fakest smile ever and he's like "can i please have my 3DS back"


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 28, 2013)

Now that I'm actually seeing how the thing looks in somebody's hands, it actually looks pretty... Decent?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> The 2DS is a $130 Pokemon machine that every mom will buy for their kid because it "looks like an iPad" and "plays Nintendo games".
> 
> We don't have to like the design, but it's hard to dispute the business sense behind it.



Some people actually think this move will kill off the 3DS' momentum World Wide.


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 28, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Some people actually think this move will kill off the 3DS' momentum World Wide.



Lol no


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 28, 2013)

Inb4 this somehow sells more than the Vita.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2013)

Is there any reason why the 2DS only has one speaker?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 28, 2013)

No, it is a fact that is going to sell more than the Vita.  lol


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 28, 2013)

Looks alright, but I could imagine that it would be hell to play for an extended period of time on the 2DS.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 28, 2013)

Okay actually I really want a 2DS now.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2013)

The reactions to the 2DS here are tame compared to gamefaq's current meltdown. 

And i'm sure GAF must have killed itself again over this, am i right?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 28, 2013)

The design seems to be that way JUST to be different than the 3DS; the 3DS is way more practical.


----------



## lathia (Aug 28, 2013)

The 3DS may as well have 1 speaker already. I swear I can hardly hear anything . I remember back when the old CRT TVs used to have only 1 speaker and the second speaker hole was fucking hollow. Philips/Magnavox was infamous for that shit.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 28, 2013)

I guess this proves the 3D thing was a big waste of time.


----------



## G (Aug 28, 2013)

I'll be fine with my white 3ds xl, i guess.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 28, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> I guess this proves the 3D thing was a big waste of time.


I don't think this proves anything. To me, this feels like like a release similar to the GB Micro from way back.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2013)

^



EDIT: Good lord:



Vita doesn't deserve this.....


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 28, 2013)

They should have called the 2DS the 3DS Junior


----------



## Aeon (Aug 28, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> They should have called the 2DS the 3DS Junior



How about 3D-lessS?


----------



## soulnova (Aug 28, 2013)

I just found out. 

First thought: I wouldn't buy that for me. 

Second thought: If I had a child, I would totally buy that for him/her.


 well played Nintendo, well played.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 28, 2013)

Aeon said:


> How about 3D-lessS?



How about DS?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 28, 2013)

Next is the 1DS, black and white screens for nostalgia's sake and because colors are not really that necessary.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Aug 28, 2013)

aye, if 2ds had the same design as the original I would've bought it maybe...if I didn't have a 3ds xl already that is.

I'm never turning 3D on anyway. Idk about you guys but it's not really working properly for me, I keep seeing things in double for some reason o.o. I think they call it ghosting effect...I think it could be due my position but there's always something annoying me when it's on anyway so fuck it.


Why didn't they go for the same design as the original? i think it wouldve been good but now it looks kind of ugly... and it's big too


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 28, 2013)

not foldable...booo. bad design, and 40 dollars probably isn't cheap enough for me.

I'd probably opt out and just get the vanilla 3DS still, though I do like the 2DS idea.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 28, 2013)

Its for kids^

Adults get the 3DS XL.

(I probably use the 3D the most)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 28, 2013)

It's not foldable because it's actually a big screen covered by the plastic cover. No wonder they're saying it's for kids, it's practically a fucking toy.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 28, 2013)

4DS & 5DS are going to rock our world.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2013)

Holy shit that thing is hideous.

Also I have no idea why you would want to call something the 2DS. That's taking a literal step back.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh, it'll do fine.

All new peripherals, all new cases, accessories, especially for a generation constantly demanding tablet like devices.  Cheap, durable and has 'the mario and pokamon' games on it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 28, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> I guess this proves the 3D thing was a big waste of time.



Yup. If only they at least worked more on the hardware so we could get prettier HD graphics.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh man, I thought that was fake. That 2DS is real....seriously? Nintendo at least name it better....actually nevermind you might just confuse more people doing that. Jesus Christ that design hurts my eyes.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 28, 2013)

Dont you have bread in the morning^?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 28, 2013)

Khris said:


> Yup. If only they at least worked more on the hardware so we could get prettier HD graphics.



Lmao no it makes games look better.(The 3D). I do use it on Kid Icarus.

Actually Nintendo should make an FPS for the 3DS that really takes advantage of the 3D.

But you can get a lot out the 3DS  design if you dont have to render graphics in 3D


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 28, 2013)

Hmm..

The way they spoke of this handheld in the intro trailer just makes the whole thing sound pointless


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 28, 2013)

Am I the only one that actually likes and understands the purpose of the 2DS?

Jesus. Some of you people are acting like the 2DS killed your mother and shoved a stake through the heart of the 3DS.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Am I the only one that actually likes and understands the purpose of the 2DS?
> 
> Jesus.



Michael Pachter ‏@michaelpachter 11m
2DS is like the Xbox One without Kinect. Some don't want to pay for something they don't use. Xbox One gives a "choice", but you have to pay


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Am I the only one that actually likes and understands the purpose of the 2DS?
> 
> Jesus. Some of you people are acting like the 2DS killed your mother and shoved a stake through the heart of the 3DS.



At first i thought it was hideousness sin that was reminiscent of the PSPGo (in terms of design) that came out of nowhere, but then hours later i got over it. Since the 2DS is practically for the younger age market while the 3DS goes for everyone regardless of age.

So your not completely alone. More power for Nintendo either way.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm wondering if the 3D tech actually costs $40 to implement.


----------



## vanhellsing (Aug 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Am I the only one that actually likes and understands the purpose of the 2DS?
> 
> Jesus. Some of you people are acting like the 2DS killed your mother and shoved a stake through the heart of the 3DS.



its a godsend for the people who dosent make that much money but still people will bitch about nintendoomed , but im still in shock


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2013)

Khris said:


> Yup. If only they at least worked more on the hardware so we could get prettier HD graphics.



At least a better resolution and battery life would have sufficed.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 28, 2013)

vanhellsing said:


> its a godsend for the people who dosent make that much money but still people will bitch about nintendoomed , but im still in shock



The design is definitely weird, but the first thing I thought of when I saw it was iPad/Fisher Price rip-off. Say what you want, the kids are gonna be all over it.  Looks like an iPad and plays Pokemon. They're gonna lose their shit.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 28, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Michael Pachter ‏@michaelpachter 11m
> 2DS is like the Xbox One without Kinect. Some don't want to pay for something they don't use. Xbox One gives a "choice", but you have to pay



Well that's one way of looking at it, which is accurate. Still that design......the real thing it has going for is the price. My wallet is burning going "Now we can buy 3DS games even faster. "

Nintendo truly are masters at the multiple models game.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 28, 2013)

sad to say i'll probably buy this instead of a 3DS since i'm not too keen on the whole 3D gimmick.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 28, 2013)

MadWorld sold 720,000 units WorldWide.

So slightly better than the Virtual Boy.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 28, 2013)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> sad to say i'll probably buy this instead of a 3DS since i'm not too keen on the whole 3D gimmick.



Eh Its not a gimmick. Its the biggest difference Nintendo had besides the tech to advertise it.



Its like spice added to the hearty dish/


----------



## Shirker (Aug 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Am I the only one that actually likes and understands the purpose of the 2DS?
> 
> Jesus. Some of you people are acting like the 2DS killed your mother and shoved a stake through the heart of the 3DS.



Like I said earlier, I kinda like the design. Reminds me of the old Gameboy Color. Remember those clunky dinosaurs?



St NightRazr said:


> Eh Its not a gimmick. Its the biggest difference Nintendo had besides the tech to advertise it.



It _is_ a gimmick. Whether it's a good or bad one is up to the individual (it doesn't hurt anything, so I think it's fine, personally), but it is a gimmick.

Y'know, I'm not entirely sure why that word has such a negative connotation among gamers. As if video gaming itself isn't one big friggin' gimmick that really took off.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 28, 2013)

People were calling Dual screens a gimmick too so ^


Its a gimmick until it becomes a "standard"

I dont really see the need to divide up what they are "easily marketable differences being tilled off as "selling points" "


----------



## Reyes (Aug 28, 2013)

This is actually a quite clever move by Nintendo.
Designing it to look like a doorstop gives it a function when it fails to sell.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 29, 2013)

I feel slow I only just saw the video and realized the point of the title


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 29, 2013)

Not fan of the 2DS design, If it was the same design as the 3DS without the 3D feature then that would be great. I know this is targeted for a more younger audiences but you cannot deny it looks really bad. (Okay, some may find it "cool")


----------



## G (Aug 29, 2013)

This reminds me of Game Boy Micro.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 29, 2013)

Eisenheim said:


> Not fan of the 2DS design, If it was the same design as the 3DS without the 3D feature then that would be great. I know this is targeted for a more younger audiences but you cannot deny it looks really bad. (Okay, some may find it "cool")



If they want to better target younger and adult audiences they should make it so the handheld doesn't give you tendonitis.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 29, 2013)

It's weird, I see that complaint a *lot*.

I got big-ol' beefy American hands and I don't have any problems wielding the 3DS. My grippers must have the muscular fortitude of a god!
...Either that or being a percussionist has rendered me immune to the pain of grasping awkwardly-shaped shit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a76vZfbRZ-c[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVmmPpOySIU[/YOUTUBE]

Oh, Francis.


----------



## G (Aug 29, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a76vZfbRZ-c[/YOUTUBE]
> Oh, Francis.



man i love this guy


----------



## Furious George (Aug 29, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a76vZfbRZ-c[/YOUTUBE]



"Tapes up 3D slider* 

Disable that fucker permanently!


----------



## Nuuskis (Aug 29, 2013)

I hope they will make new 2DS's screen as big as 3D XL's screen.

Edit: And since you can play DS's & 3D's games with it, I would buy it. Always wanted to play Ocarina of Time 3D, but never had the money to buy that console.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 29, 2013)

Honestly? If I didn't already have a 3DS XL I'd get this. 40 bucks is still 40 bucks and I almost never use the 3D.

For a lot of games, 3D outright removes anti aliasing, and frankly it only works perfectly at a very specific angle, otherwise I'm seeing the three dimensional ghost brothers of whoever my character is.

2DS might seem ridiculous conceptually, but as a consumer I would have appreciated this back when I decided to get one.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 29, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Am I the only one that actually likes and understands the purpose of the 2DS?
> 
> Jesus. Some of you people are acting like the 2DS killed your mother and shoved a stake through the heart of the 3DS.



I really like it, mainly because of the prize.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 29, 2013)

Shirker said:


> It's weird, I see that complaint a *lot*.
> 
> I got big-ol' beefy American hands and I don't have any problems wielding the 3DS. My grippers must have the muscular fortitude of a god!
> ...Either that or being a percussionist has rendered me immune to the pain of grasping awkwardly-shaped shit.



I actually had to wear hand and wrist braces for several months because of how shitty and square their portable systems were. Luckily a few hours playing with a Gamecube controller and all the pain went away.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 29, 2013)

Because it's pretty much true.


----------



## G (Aug 29, 2013)

2ds xl will happen


----------



## Bioness (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## G (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Jagger (Aug 29, 2013)

G said:


> This reminds me of Game Boy Micro.


True. 

But I'll have to jump on the disliking bandwagon.  That design.


----------



## deathgod (Aug 29, 2013)

Lol u mean this is real? I thought this was a joke.

Doesn't Nintendo already have DS's and can't you already turn off the 3D effect on the 3DS? What's the point of this. The design is just laughable, you can't even close it to protect the screen  when not in use.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2013)

Damn, I got Fire Emblem today, but Shin Megami Tensei IV might not arrive until next week. Looks like I'll miss out on the $30 eshop credit deal 

I even got my 32gb sd card in preparation...


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 30, 2013)

Just beat Mario & Luigi: Dream Team...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Great game, but what I didn't really like about it was how little screentime Antasma and Bowser got, especially Antasma. After the climax of the game, when Antasma and Bowser restore the Dream Stone, they basically sit in Neo Bowser Castle and do nothing until you get there. Antasma was a very cool villain, but his death was a bit anti-climactic and he suffered from being way too underdeveloped, especially compared to the likes of Cackletta and Fawful. It's unfortunate we'll probably never see him again.


----------



## Raidoton (Aug 30, 2013)

deathgod said:


> Lol u mean this is real? I thought this was a joke.
> 
> Doesn't Nintendo already have DS's and can't you already turn off the 3D effect on the 3DS? What's the point of this. The design is just laughable, you can't even close it to protect the screen  when not in use.


Price. It doesn't need more reasons. And a lot of people wanna buy a 2DS now because the 3DS was too expensive, so I guess Nintendo did the right thing


----------



## Krich2nd (Aug 30, 2013)

I understand why they made the 2DS, but it could be better design wise.


----------



## Ultimania (Aug 30, 2013)

I actually like the 2DS, so I might buy one.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 30, 2013)

I have small as fuck hands... If I got a 2ds how the hell am I supposed to play it? How the hell is a little kid supposed to play it O-O like a tablet on the floor? 

I'll spend the extra money on the 3ds I think!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 30, 2013)

Uh, take a look at it


----------



## G (Aug 30, 2013)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 30, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Uh, take a look at it


still looks stupid


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 30, 2013)

Yes!!!! Got Shin Megami Tensei IV today which means I'll barely make the deadline to register that and Fire Emblem thus earning my $30 e-shop credit  




Krich2nd said:


> I understand why they made the 2DS, but it could be better design wise.



It's marketed towards a younger audience where cost is emphasized above all else. Not sure how much this will expand Nintendo's handheld market but Nintendo seems pretty confident there's an untapped market ripe for the picking.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 30, 2013)

oops.. wrong thread.. lol


----------



## soulnova (Aug 30, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> It's marketed towards a younger audience where cost is emphasized above all else. Not sure how much this will expand Nintendo's handheld market but Nintendo seems pretty confident there's an untapped market ripe for the picking.



If this is as sturdy as the original GameBoy... is going to sell like crazy for parents with kids with that price. First thing that breaks when you give a kid something that opens/closes is the hinge.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 31, 2013)

Is the dpad on the 3ds xl better than the normal 3ds? The dpad on the normal 3ds is too rough and feels terrible compared to the dslite.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 31, 2013)

G said:


> This reminds me of Game Boy Micro.



>Still own one of those
>Lost charger shortly after getting
>Still haven't bothered finding a replacement


----------



## Edward Nygma (Aug 31, 2013)

G said:


> This reminds me of Game Boy Micro.


I had the same thought.



~Zaxxon~ said:


> >Still own one of those
> >Lost charger shortly after getting
> >Still haven't bothered finding a replacement


People actually bought those? Wonders never cease. 




I kind of like the 2ds. I have deep, probably unreasonable, loathing for all things 3d, and refuse to buy anything that uses it.  Plus, I have little to no use for like 99% of the extra features that are being left out of this version. I just wanna play games. So, I think I might actually pick this up sometime.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 31, 2013)

Sloth said:


> People actually bought those? Wonders never cease.



Well, the original GBA was nice and all, but playing with a lamp constantly behind your head just so you could see eventually got annoying.

Also, I bought an SP off someone in the early part of high school for $20. Which again worked for a decent amount of time. That is until one day I plugged in the charger and the frickin thing started leaking battery acid.

And yeah, you could definitely call the Micro a case of hindsight, but then again, I didn't pay for that one. lol


----------



## Nuuskis (Aug 31, 2013)

So how much is that 2DS supposed to cost again?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 31, 2013)

apparently 129 usd


----------



## Bioness (Aug 31, 2013)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Well, the original GBA was nice and all, but playing with a lamp constantly behind your head just so you could see eventually got annoying.
> 
> Also, I bought an SP off someone in the early part of high school for $20. Which again worked for a decent amount of time. That is until one day I plugged in the charger and the frickin thing started leaking battery acid.
> 
> And yeah, you could definitely call the Micro a case of hindsight, but then again, I didn't pay for that one. lol



I recently lost my Gameboy SP, it made me sad 

I kept breaking my originally Gameboy Advances, the thing was a brick that could never fully fit inside my pockets.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 31, 2013)

Again, would honestly buy this version if I didn't already have a 3DS XL.

I rarely use the 3D (dead angles, lack of anti aliasing when turned on). The grip seems better, since I already open it up all the way to hold it like that anyway. It's cheaper, and that is awesome to me.

When I first heard of this, I laughed, but in retrospect it's Nintendo giving customers more options and broadening the access to their gaming platform to a wider audience. That, my friends, is good for everyone.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 31, 2013)

*Hands on with 2ds - Its amazing (Dtoid)*



Oh my.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 31, 2013)

I may just get a 2DS if I don't have enough money. But if I get a 3DS, it has be be a 3DSXL. I don't care about the 3D feature.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *Hands on with 2ds - Its amazing (Dtoid)*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my.



nb4stilooksugly.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 31, 2013)

#HeWasPaidToLieFuckDtoid


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 31, 2013)

Shirker said:


> nb4stilooksugly.



stillhellaugly 

Ah the GBA still have mine so I can play all the old Gameboy games. Granted the place that holds the batteries is busted so it's hard to get it to carry a charge.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 31, 2013)

Honestly, at that price, I'm actually tempted to import one from America. Rather than waiting forever for Shin Megami Tensei 4 to come out over here, I could just spend ?113 + shipping (which wouldn't be much) and get a 2DS and the game from Amazon.com... Plus it'd mean I'd be able to just import any future games on the 3DS with absurdly long localisation times.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 31, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Honestly, at that price, I'm actually tempted to import one from America. Rather than waiting forever for Shin Megami Tensei 4 to come out over here, I could just spend ?113 + shipping (which wouldn't be much) and get a 2DS and the game from Amazon.com... Plus it'd mean I'd be able to just import any future games on the 3DS with absurdly long localisation times.



but Winny, you only have that issue with Atlus games correct?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 31, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Honestly, at that price, I'm actually tempted to import one from America. Rather than waiting forever for *Shin Megami Tensei 4* to come out over here, I could just spend ?113 + shipping (which wouldn't be much) and get a 2DS and the game from Amazon.com... Plus it'd mean I'd be able to just import any future games on the 3DS with absurdly long localisation times.



My copy arrived yesterday but I haven't had a chance to play it yet since I started playing Fire Emblem this morning. September's going to be a busy month but those 2 titles should keep me more than occupied until Pokemon X & Y comes out.


----------



## G (Aug 31, 2013)

i thought fea wasnt that great


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 31, 2013)

Why not?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 31, 2013)

He dun like Waifus and other FE's have arguably better more concise plotlines.

And endgame stuff.

And he hasnt done street pass or double duel yet.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 1, 2013)

Lmao

I think Im the only one who likes Red and black over White and red


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 1, 2013)

*Kamiya wants to make Okami, Bayonetta spin-offs for 3DS*

At the Penny Arcade Expo, Siliconera asked Kamiya if he would be interested in developing a Nintendo 3DS game, given Platinum’s ongoing relationship with Nintendo. Kamiya had not one, but two ideas he said he’s like to work on, given the opportunity.



> “Given the chance, I’d like to make a game based on Jeanne from Bayonetta,” Kamiya replied. “Something that’s not as big in scale. Something that’s portable, that you could play in quick sessions, where she’s a history teacher and the kind of fun things that could come out of a scenario like that.”
> 
> He added, “If I could get away with it, I’d also like to come up with a spin-off of Okami, less focused on the grand idea of saving the world, but [rather] something focused on the smaller world of the fairy Issun.”


----------



## G (Sep 1, 2013)

5/5 would buy


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 1, 2013)

Do it Nintendo.


----------



## Magic (Sep 1, 2013)

I want to rub the stylus on Bayonetta.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 1, 2013)

That'd be freakin amazing


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 1, 2013)

RemChu said:


> I want to shove my stylus on Bayonetta.



Fixed.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 1, 2013)

Yo, its final mix time. BF:WTFF & Fantasy Life+ is a go!


----------



## G (Sep 2, 2013)

For The Sequel? That's the actual title??


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 2, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Kamiya wants to make Okami, Bayonetta spin-offs for 3DS*
> 
> At the Penny Arcade Expo, Siliconera asked Kamiya if he would be interested in developing a Nintendo 3DS game, given Platinum?s ongoing relationship with Nintendo. Kamiya had not one, but two ideas he said he?s like to work on, given the opportunity.



He talked about it in his Director's Commentary in PG's blog a few months ago. The description sounds simplistic as hell but who know, it could be cool.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 3, 2013)

The Nintendo 1DS has been unveiled.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 3, 2013)

Sweet jeebus, that' authentic looking....


----------



## Scizor (Sep 3, 2013)

Next up, the 0DS: an app that turns your smartphone into a 3DS game supporting device


----------



## Raidoton (Sep 3, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Next up, the 0DS: an app that turns your smartphone into a 3DS game supporting device


And then the -1DS. A chip which sends everything right into your brain!


----------



## Scizor (Sep 3, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> And then the -1DS. A chip which sends everything right into your brain!



And after that the -2DS: sends everything right into your brain in dual screen!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 3, 2013)

you guys are silly lol


----------



## G (Sep 3, 2013)

okay the name might be silly but at least this means more and more people get to play 3ds games.


----------



## Raidoton (Sep 3, 2013)

G said:


> okay the name might be silly but at least this means more and more people get to play 3ds games.


Yeah, it's a win-win situation, yet a lot of people whine about it


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 3, 2013)

Whats the point of even calling it a DS then???


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Sep 3, 2013)

A dual screen with one screen?

More Like 1s 1 screen.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 3, 2013)

LOL @ the Android Connectivity.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 3, 2013)

It's still a DS with the HDMI TV connection.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 4, 2013)

Wait... sorry if this is a dumb question but... is this thing real? Because I thought it was an extremely well-done joke site.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 4, 2013)

It's a very intricate joke. At the bottom, with the disclaimer, it says "Device and price not real. See dreams for details."


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 4, 2013)

I'd be embarrassed if I fell for that, son.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 4, 2013)

I'd buy one if it was real.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 6, 2013)

*Nintendo Confirms Miiverse for 3DS "Soon", Smartphone Apps for Network Also Coming*

Launched on the Wii U, Miiverse has slowly and surely come a long way. Regular updates since launch have allowed longer messages to be posted, the sharing of posts to external networks such as Twitter and Facebook, and perhaps most importantly the launch of a web version ?  ? which has gradually incorporated all of the features of the bespoke Wii U app. Those two services combined have helped to bring Wii U gamers together in communities for dozens of games and services, and is clearly a major part of Nintendo's strategy for growing the platform.

Nintendo's previously confirmed that Miiverse will come to the 3DS ? presumably along with the Nintendo Network ID system ? while the arrival of the browser site has allowed smartphone access. Speaking at an eShop presentation at The Indie Games Collective event at the UKIE HQ in London today, Nintendo of Europe's Business Development Manager, Ed Valiente, has reportedly stated that Miiverse is coming "soon" to the portable, while Miiverse apps will be released in the future for smartphones, as opposed to simply relying on the browser service. Attendees at the workshop from the indie development community have been tweeting live from the presentation, so we'll have to excuse the occasional typo.

These comments ? Nintendo has actually stated that Miiverse will arrive on the 3DS during 2013 ? they bode well for the potential expansion of the service. If Miiverse becomes cross compatible on multiple devices and available to all 3DS owners, as well as those with Nintendo Network IDs on the Wii U, then its expansion could be fairly dramatic.

How keen are you to see Miiverse on the 3DS and, potentially, in specific smartphone / tablet apps?


----------



## G (Sep 6, 2013)

Awesome news


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 6, 2013)

2013 is starting to run out.  Hurry up, Nintendo.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 7, 2013)

Monster Hunter 4, pure alpha. Is the end man. The beginning and the end.


Do I buy a 3DS XL now or wait on Goa Magara...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]KfUre3xLdBE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TheWon (Sep 8, 2013)

MH4 Direct starting in minutes.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 8, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Monster Hunter 4, pure alpha. Is the end man. The beginning and the end.
> 
> 
> Do I buy a 3DS XL now or wait on Goa Magara...



Monster Hunter needs to go open world, with a new engine capable of precaching.

Fucking tired of all the loading screens and claustrophobic areas.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]GA2lRmNpwZM[/YOUTUBE]

finally!!!


----------



## Aeon (Sep 8, 2013)

Can't wait to start hunting monsters as Link.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 8, 2013)

Not only that, but your two Felyne companions can now look like Mario and Luigi.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiRJE1Q_gN8[/YOUTUBE]

This is so fucking hype.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 8, 2013)

Just wanted to drop by and randomly say that I'm enjoying the hell out of my 3DS. 

In fact, I haven't felt this satisifed with a console in a while. Worth every penny.


----------



## G (Sep 8, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Just wanted to drop by and randomly say that I'm enjoying the hell out of my 3DS.
> 
> In fact, I haven't felt this satisifed with a console in a while. Worth every penny.



what games are you playing? haven't been playing my 3ds in a while.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 8, 2013)

I admit I'm playing mostly DS and Gameboy Color games I missed. Zelda games, Castlevania, Kirby, etc. 

The 3DS games I played was 3d Land (which was perfect) and Monster Hunters 3 (which... well, you can't win em' all).


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 8, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Monster Hunter needs to go open world, with a new engine capable of precaching.
> 
> Fucking tired of all the loading screens and claustrophobic areas.



Nah you're just griping and jumping on the open world bandwagon. 


Its a hunting game, with area arena formats. So its set up like that as design. MH wont go open world with area segregation traps for years to come.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 8, 2013)

Open world wouldn't necessarily negate isolated areas built as a close arena. You just have to design combat areas within the world itself. Although that probably implies more headbanging level design.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 8, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> jumping on the open world bandwagon.



Couldn't give less of a shit what other people do.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Sep 8, 2013)

Open world games are overrated and get old fast.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 8, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Open world games are overrated and get old fast.


Depends on the game.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Sep 8, 2013)

Most of them do, which ones don't for you?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 8, 2013)

Open world games are great when they fit the gameplay and overall purpose direction of the game, ones that encourage exploration and utilize different mechanics that lead you down that path. 
Xenoblade for instance does this(even though its not completely open world). GTA obviously has a different focus behind its set up. As does a game like Watch Dogs or Saints Row. Its a sandbox, you dont like sandbox games with that particular setting ( I said setting because Im not sure if you like things like Minecraft )

In general they way they developed that game reminded me a bit of old school game design, like with how games like Megaman teach you everything you need to know by playing the game


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm sure Monster Hunter could easily translate well into open-world as long as it's handled correctly. Actual terrain in the areas and transitional terrain between areas, I don't want the main "overworld" to be some flat, grassy paradise, and then other areas (volcano, tundra, etc.) just branch off of that. Put some detail and effort into it, Capcom.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 8, 2013)

The real reason why it's not open world is because it's mostly a handheld franchise, though. Isn't the MMO going to be open world?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 8, 2013)

Frontier, the MMO, has existed for years. I'm not sure if it's open-world, though. It does have some very large areas, but that's mostly because some of the monsters, like Raviente, are fucking huge.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2013)

lol


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 12, 2013)

This past month in North America, Dream Team sold 190,000, about 70k less than its predecessor Bowser's Inside Story.

The following 3DS titles have sold at least 250,000 in 2013 according to Nintendo.

Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon (863,000)
Animal Crossing: New Leaf (739,000)
New Super Mario Bros. 2 (406,000 in 2013, 1.85 million total)
Fire Emblem Awakening (390,000)
Mario Kart 7 (352,000 in 2013, 2.84 million total)
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity (298,000)
Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D (268,000)
Super Mario 3D Land (265,000 in 2013, 2.86 million total)
LEGO City Undercover: The Chase Begins (264,000)


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2013)

That's pretty good for Dream Team, considering how Bowser's Inside Story came out pretty late in the DS' life. There was a much higher DS userbase by the time BiS was released compared to the 3DS' userbase when Dream Team was released.


----------



## Yagura (Sep 12, 2013)

How do those numbers compare to Partners in Time's?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 12, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiRJE1Q_gN8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This is so fucking hype.



OH GOD IT'S REVERSED CATSUIT MARIO!


----------



## Nuuskis (Sep 13, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> This is so fucking hype.



What. The. Hell.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 13, 2013)

Sauron said:


> What. The. Hell.



Hunting monsters with reverse cat suit Mario while you are dressed up like Link = win.


----------



## G (Sep 13, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> OH GOD IT'S REVERSED CATSUIT MARIO!



MARIOSUIT CAT


----------



## soulnova (Sep 13, 2013)

Pretty, but if I'm going to use the link costume, I want the cat to have a Navi suit too.  


I'll be trying homepass tonight.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2013)

it is happening!!


----------



## soulnova (Sep 14, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> it is happening!!



Can't open it. What is it?


----------



## Bioness (Sep 14, 2013)

^ Monster Hunter 4


----------



## Naruto (Sep 14, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> To the people who believed the 3DS would stay dead in the West, eat freakin' crow.



Who seriously thought that, though? It's nintendo. We all knew once the usual suspects (mario/pokemon/zelda/metroid/etc) started rolling in, so would the money.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 14, 2013)

Meanwhile, the WiiU and the Vita are locked in epic battle to see which's the mightiest, worst selling console of this generation.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 14, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Meanwhile, the WiiU and the Vita are locked in epic battle to see who's the mightiest, worst selling console of this generation.



I thought Ouya already won.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 14, 2013)

Whats an Ouya?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 14, 2013)

soulnova said:


> I thought Ouya already won.



Ouya was a paperweight that thought it was something else, it never really counted. Those fucking idiots who funded it must be really happy, especially the ones who went for 10k.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 14, 2013)

You sure you arent talking about the Gamestick?^


----------



## G (Sep 14, 2013)

I wish I liked MH in general.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 14, 2013)

Me too. I feel like such a lost child whenever all the hype escalates.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 14, 2013)

Same. I have one on the PSP and it's alright...I feel I'm doing it wrong though.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 17, 2013)

To feel the hype, you need to play multiplayer.  

I have played pretty much every MH (at least a little), not counting MHOnline and MH2 for PS2. 

When me and my BF got it for PSP, _Jesus, _we were playing the shit out of that game together. We would team up to take on everything.  Now that they are bringing the Online multiplayer to the 3DS.....


----------



## Naruto (Sep 17, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Meanwhile, the WiiU and the Vita are locked in epic battle to see which's the mightiest, worst selling console of this generation.



Once SSB comes out for the WiiU you're going to see a big boost in sales.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 17, 2013)

No doubt but get ready for the 3DS, the worst version, getting more sales.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 17, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Whats an Ouya?


an android console


----------



## G (Sep 17, 2013)

How exactly will the 3DS version be worse?


----------



## Yagura (Sep 17, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Once SSB comes out for the WiiU you're going to see a big boost in sales.



You'll see a big boost in sales sooner than that with the fall lineup and incoming price cut, I'd suspect.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 17, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> No doubt but get ready for the 3DS, the worst version, getting more sales.



I'll certainly be getting the 3DS version, as I can't afford to purchase a WiiU anytime soon.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 18, 2013)

*Famitsu: Monster Hunter 4 sells 1.875 million copies, 3DS sells 298k units in 2 days*

MH4: 1.875m
3DS: 298k

2 days' worth of sales.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 18, 2013)

G said:


> How exactly will the 3DS version be worse?



Because the wii u version will be better?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]WQ3qCIka2rI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 24, 2013)

I have a question: wth happen with the MH4 thread? I can't find it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 24, 2013)

Still there go get it^


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 24, 2013)

Apparently a remake of Dragon Quest Monsters 2: Tara's Adventure/Coby's Journey was announced for the 3DS at TGS. 

Of course, we probably won't get it. We didn't even get the first remake. God damn you, Square Enix.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 25, 2013)

*Capcom responds to #BRINGMH4TOTHEWEST campaign*

Hey hunters! We've seen many of you ask for us to #BRINGMH4TOTHEWEST. We're excited to see the fan base growing and you all showing your passion, keep it coming! We are continuing to evaluate new Monster Hunter titles for the west, and will share any new information with you here on Facebook as soon as we have it..


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 25, 2013)

It's happening.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 25, 2013)

Just like Megaman Legends 3


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 25, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Just like Megaman Legends 3



I expect MH to die soon now


----------



## Reyes (Sep 25, 2013)

Monster Hunter reboot made by Ninja Theory or Double Helix  

Aimed for western gamers


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 26, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Once SSB comes out for the WiiU you're going to see a big boost in sales.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 28, 2013)

Atlus


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 28, 2013)

I don't recall that last portion being there originally.


----------



## Bowser (Oct 1, 2013)

New Kirby Game !! :3


----------



## soulnova (Oct 1, 2013)

I went to check the eshop and found Style Savvy Trendsetters. I don't usually like these types of games but I was very curious because I heard excellent reviews about it. Got the demos and I decided to give it a try.

Then I look at the price... the equivalent of 60 dollars in Mexican Pesos.  "Well shit"

I go look to Amazon for a hard copy... $15.50.     "Gee! that's more like it" Books usually ship for 10-15 dollars. That's doable.

 *adds to cart*  


Items:	USD 15.49
Shipping & handling:	*USD 60.41*
Total before tax:	USD 75.90



This fucking is bullshit. 


I... ... would anyone be a sweetheart and send me a copy?... no?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 1, 2013)

soulnova said:


> I went to check the eshop and found Style Savvy Trendsetters. I don't usually like these types of games but I was very curious because I heard excellent reviews about it. Got the demos and I decided to give it a try.
> 
> Then I look at the price... the equivalent of 60 dollars in Mexican Pesos.  "Well shit"
> 
> ...



wait I can help you with that. Do you know the company mbe mailbox?

you can make an account for free with them. They will give you an address to where to same any item that you purchases in the US. They will only charge you when you get the item at your closes MBE stores. They charge by pound. They are really fast. 



you are welcome.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 1, 2013)

Seems like I can't open it here at work. I'll check it as soon as I get home.

I found a page that seems to have it at $35+$7 shipping in Mexico.

I have a friend of mine that will travel to Canada on December, so I might as well just order it to her home at $24  CAD,  and ask her to bring it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 9, 2013)

David Gibson @gibbogame 
Enterbrain -MH4 its sold/shipped ratio is 99.6% which means almost zero inventory at retail and thats almost 3 weeks after launch.

David Gibson @gibbogame 
Enterbrain -  JP retailers saying MH4 is still sold out, Pokemon X/Y already sold out ahead of launch and MH4 will benefit (users buy both)


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 9, 2013)

Pokemon, Monster Hunter and Dragon Quest...

The holy Japanese trinity.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 9, 2013)

Nintendo literally has all  the people from the 90's who worked on Squares flagship titles working for them XD


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 15, 2013)

They get all the nice bundles and stuff.


----------



## G (Oct 15, 2013)

I still prefer my white 3DS XL


----------



## Blunt (Oct 15, 2013)

Yagura said:


> *UK gets new A Link Between Worlds and Luigi 3DS systems*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UH WUNTS IT NAOW


----------



## Moon Fang (Oct 15, 2013)

And I just bought a new XL with Pokemon X. I..am...not...happy.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2013)

ENJOY! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrRjilOFCvk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 15, 2013)

Moon Fang said:


> And I just bought a new XL with Pokemon X. I..am...not...happy.



You can return it and get the money back and get that when it releases.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 16, 2013)

Yagura said:


> *UK gets new A Link Between Worlds and Luigi 3DS systems*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 16, 2013)

Even though I'm perfectly fine with my current 3DS XL, the Zelda theme'd one looks tempting.


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 16, 2013)

Damn it nintendo quit making quality products


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2013)

"No. when we did, you guys yelled at us."


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 16, 2013)

Dat Luigi 3DS.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 16, 2013)

Shirker said:


> "No. when we did, you guys yelled at us."



"But think of our wallets. "


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 16, 2013)

That Zelda 3DS looks kinda tacky to me.

The best 3DS is still the Fire Emblem one IMO.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 16, 2013)

Luigi 3DS>>>The rest


----------



## G (Oct 17, 2013)

A Yoshi themed 3DS XL would be sweet.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 17, 2013)

It would be^


----------



## Blunt (Oct 19, 2013)

ZELDA XL IS COMING TO THE STATES 

ALL MUH MONEYS


----------



## Reyes (Oct 19, 2013)

blunt said:


> ZELDA XL IS COMING TO THE STATES
> 
> ALL MUH MONEYS


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 19, 2013)

I feel like my normal 3ds is so boring looking, wish I had a special edition one.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 19, 2013)

So apparently Sonic Lost World is  better on the 3DS

Wow Sonic Team has been outdone by Dimps lel.

They should buy Dimps.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 19, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> So apparently Sonic Lost World is  better on the 3DS
> 
> Wow Sonic Team has been outdone by Dimps lel.
> 
> They should buy Dimps.



Sonic always tends to be better on handheld for some reason.
Maybe because it's easier to see everything since it's on a smaller screen.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 20, 2013)

blunt said:


> ZELDA XL IS COMING TO THE STATES
> 
> ALL MUH MONEYS





But Nintendo is taking all mah money.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 20, 2013)

CCool thing is the 3D doesnt drop the framerate


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 20, 2013)

blunt said:


> ZELDA XL IS COMING TO THE STATES
> 
> ALL MUH MONEYS


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 20, 2013)

This has my interest.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 21, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> This has my interest.



I'm now looking forward to Ironfall. Thanks for that article, had you not said it had your interest, it wouldn't have intrigued me to see what you were talking about.

Sounds like a really good 3DS game.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 21, 2013)

It sounds like Contra


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 23, 2013)

ORANGE TIME FOOL YA FOOLS! 
TIME FOR GREEN TO MAKE THE SEEN. SMELL YA LATER KYEAHAHAHA!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 23, 2013)

.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 27, 2013)

Has anyone gotten the Homepass method to work?


----------



## TheWon (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes I have, and it's awesome! By the way to everyone I was sending Friday 3D Pics too I guess Nintendo finally killed it off. R.I.P. Swapnote!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 1, 2013)

Why the hell would Nintendo kill off one of its most famous 3DS apps?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 1, 2013)

The kids took control of the parental controls and befriended people off 4chan

So they cut them from contact by ending the swapnote feature.


I told you the Ninja's were watching


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 1, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Why the hell would Nintendo kill off one of its most 3DS famous apps?



Because, you know, think of the _children_.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 1, 2013)

that orange xl better not have a glossy fucking surface


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 1, 2013)

It does. Deal with it


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 1, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Because, you know, think of the _children_.



Or Miiverse?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 1, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Because, you know, think of the _children_.



Huh, so if I'm reading these news right, they outright deleted one of their most used apps because some people were drawing some tits on it? What about parental blocks and shit?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 1, 2013)

No no no no no, children went on message boards and added random people online into their 3DS FC's.

Children got sent junk by these people. 

So Nintendo cut them off from communicating any longer by killing spotpass swapnote

Parents probably complained.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 2, 2013)

Ugh, I've been giving Gamestop too much money. I feel so sullied.

But DAT 3DSXL. 

Edit: Also:


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 2, 2013)

The only way this situation can be rectified is if Miiverse replaces Swapnote in the near future, which it _should_ if Nintendo's word is anything to go by. With the presence of Miiverse, Swapnote is extremely redundant and lacking in features in comparison.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Nov 2, 2013)

All these funky new 3DS XL models coming out, and I'm stuck here with my silver model (which is nice) feeling very anxious and spoiled for choice. 

And give this article a read about the whole Swapnote debacle. First two paragraphs are funny.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 3, 2013)

so i've been playing the shit out of tales of the abyss. told myself I would NOT play anymore xillia until I beat at least one of it's predecessors.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 3, 2013)

I spent 370 hours on that game 100% it. ( Damn Guy's Sidequest means I did a playthrough 4 times over XD)


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 3, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I spent 370 hours on that game 100% it. ( Damn Guy's Sidequest means I did a playthrough 4 times over XD)



god damn 370 hours 

so close to finishing my game back log, abyss, xillia and ni no kuni stand in my way though


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 3, 2013)

There are too many games I didnt play on my DS so Im currently going through all the ones I can find lol^

Also have you seen Ironfall?


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 4, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> There are too many games I didnt play on my DS so Im currently going through all the ones I can find lol^
> 
> Also have you seen Ironfall?



My god and I thought resident evil and kingdom hearts pushed the 3ds. That game looks amazing.


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]M6sOmcrBCGg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 4, 2013)

Wow, that is the most generic looking, bland Gears of War clone I've seen in a long while. Waste of a good engine.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 4, 2013)

>shooter

>3DS

>ever

No.  Holy shit, no.


----------



## G (Nov 4, 2013)

Game looks boring, graphics look nice.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm still convinced that Swapnote was taken down because Miiverse is coming soon, where Nintendo can moderate and manage the content that gets posted by its users.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 4, 2013)

bought the 2ds to play pokemon x and y, someone buy pokemon x for me pls


----------



## G (Nov 4, 2013)

Miiverse _will_ come.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 4, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm still convinced that Swapnote was taken down because Miiverse is coming soon, where Nintendo can moderate and manage the content that gets posted by its users.



Thus removing any chances of your friends drawing and sending you crudely drawn penises. Is that really the world you wanna live in?!


----------



## P-X 12 (Nov 6, 2013)

*The Sickening Details why Nintendo Halted Swapnote Services*



> Nintendo shut down Swapnote services last week because they were made aware of lewd pictures being exchanged with minors. But now the details have been revealed and its really bad. Men have been arrested and charged with statutory rape and child pornography.
> 
> GoNintendo has provided a bullet point list:
> 
> ...





[YOUTUBE]so8mlmqrCKE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 7, 2013)

Fucking priceless. 3DS, the facilitator of child rape.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm suddenly regretting that penis joke....


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 7, 2013)

"So, yeah, we stopped SwapNote because it was facilitating rape and child pornography."

"FUCK YOU, NINTENDO, YOU DIDN'T HAVE TO DO THAT! THANKS FOR KILLING OFF NIKKI, FUCKTARDS! NINTENDOOMED AS USUAL, NINTENDO ALWAYS BEHIND THE TIMES!"

The internet's general reaction.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 7, 2013)

It was still retarded from Nintendo's part, instead of starting to apply moderation to a very sought out app, they just outright removed it. You know other places where this shit happens all the time? Every single social network ever.

And from what I've read online, the people who complained about it were the people who actually used it.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 7, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It was still retarded from Nintendo's part, instead of starting to apply moderation to a very sought out app



Why moderate SwapNote when Miiverse is coming, which already has moderators and trashes Swapnote in terms of features?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 7, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Why moderate SwapNote when Miiverse is coming, which already has moderators and trashes Swapnote in terms of features?



Did they actually set this in stone or this is another "We're totally going for an account based system, guys" or "We're totally going to take away region locking, guys" and so forth?

Mind you, I don't give a shit at the end of the day but Nintendo has a tendency of being vague just to let some minor optimism flowing.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 7, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Did they actually set this in stone or this is another "We're totally going for an account based system, guys" or "We're totally going to take away region locking, guys" and so forth?
> 
> Mind you, I don't give a shit at the end of the day but Nintendo has a tendency of being vague just to let some minor optimism flowing.



It's set in stone, Nintendo officially announced it iirc. It just keeps getting delayed. It was supposed to be in place last month, yet we've heard no news yet.  They just keep saying "before the end of the year".


----------



## Alicia (Nov 7, 2013)

I just got a special edition Pok?mon 3DS yesterday and had to buy a charger and the game separately (wtf Nintendo??), but I'm quite content with it by now after a phase of frustration. 

Just tried the demoes for Ace Attorney 5 and Fire Emblem, I can't wait to get one of them tomorrow


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 7, 2013)

The special edition Pokemon XLs came out before Pokemon X and Y released, so they don't have a game bundled with it. The price should reflect that.

XLs don't come with chargers in Europe, for some weird reason.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 7, 2013)

Yeah well I didn't know, I'm not a Pok?tard. I wanted to play Pok?mon Y and thought the 3DS was bundled with it. I got frustrated as hell when I unboxed it lol.


----------



## G (Nov 7, 2013)

Bought Ace Attorney 5 a few hours ago, too lazy to play it


----------



## Alicia (Nov 7, 2013)

I wanna buy it, but I can't find any eshop prepaid cards near me.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm glad Nintendo upped the StreetPass Relay count to the last 6 people that passed that particular Nintendo Zone. A few times a week I get to stop by quick at a McDonalds or two and pick up 4-6 passes. Combined with passes from college, I'm getting anywhere between 15-20 passes per week. It's good for those Mii Plaza games I bought.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 7, 2013)

Anyways my red special edition 3DS XL somewhat looks like an exquisite Ferrari


----------



## G (Nov 7, 2013)

StreetPass Relay isn't available in Finland, and no one carries a 3DS with him/her anyway


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 7, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Anyways my red special edition 3DS XL somewhat looks like an exquisite Ferrari



I've still got my Pikachu XL with a Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate case on it. The Zelda XL is really enticing, but I don't feel like scalping this year.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm rather sceptical towards zelda games because each entry in the series has its unique artstyle and mechanics, so while I love _A Link To The Past _on the SNES, I'm not sure whether I'll like _A Link Beteen Worlds_.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 7, 2013)

A Link between Worlds might look incredibly derivative visually (Coupled with some shitty ass graphics that don't give the amazing artwork justice), it's doing some gameplay decisions that are interesting me if only for the novelty of it. Let's see how it goes, you can't get any worse than the DS abortions.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 7, 2013)

Cool to know 

Imma get Fire Emblem and Ace Attorney first though


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 7, 2013)

Spirit Tracks was awesome.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 7, 2013)

Zelda 3DS XL Unboxing


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 8, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Imma get Fire Emblem and Ace Attorney first though



wise decisions, hell if it had had proper online I'd probably still be playing the shit out fire emblem. it had so much room for competitive play...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]G_hpjjCHLqc[/YOUTUBE]

This game


----------



## G (Nov 13, 2013)

3DS MIIVERSE CONFIRMED11!!!!!!!!


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 13, 2013)

The fact that North America's Bravely Default CE doesn't come with the Agnes statue is infuriating.

Worst case scenario, I ask my girlfriend to buy the Bravely Default CE. She lives in France, so her version gets the statue. Then I'll just pay her for it or something. Not my ideal method, but it's better than shelling out $100 for it on ebay.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 13, 2013)

bad figure quality is bad;


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 13, 2013)

I hope all first-party Nintendo 3DS software from now on supports screenshots that we can post to Miiverse.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 13, 2013)

I want GBA emulation dammit;


----------



## G (Nov 13, 2013)

I'd want Yoshi's Island GBA for my 3DS as I never finished that game.
Playing on the emulator isn't the same.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 14, 2013)

Anyone buy Senran Kagura Burst today?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Anyone buy Senran Kagura Burst today?



It's out!? I thought it didn't release until early next year.

Once I get paid tomorrow, I'm all over that.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You don't even know the basic things by now?
> Did someone tell you it really sucked or something?
> 
> buy the max amount of memory, there are just that many good games.
> ...



There are more eshop exclusives than old games actually^

Steamworld Dig is a must buy. 

Okay that said. Im gonna be getting Retro City Rampage

Senran Kagura is also pretty damn good.

Looking forward to the megaman sale too.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 15, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> There are more eshop exclusives than old games actually^
> 
> Steamworld Dig is a must buy.
> 
> ...



Really? You'd think they would have a ton of old games in there by now.
anyway doesn't change it that much.


----------



## Slice (Nov 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You don't even know the basic things by now?
> Did someone tell you it really sucked or something?



I got conflicting informations on battery life and if the memory cards can be switched or not.
I also tried looking up stuff in the eStore but i could only access preview pages with information about games but not how much they cost. I obviously have overlooked something so it was easier to ask people that have the system. 

And no, nobody told me it sucked i just dont know anybody IRL that owns one and the last Nintendo console i owned myself was the SNES.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Really? You'd think they would have a ton of old games in there by now.
> anyway doesn't change it that much.



There are just a lot of games on there. I went through the list and tried to catalogue them all and included the DSi titles( which have like 700 sitting in the store as is)

Battery life for the handheld is 5-6 hours on the XL model. and on the 2DS model.

Any SD card at 32gb or under will do. You have to redefine anything bigger than that


----------



## Shirker (Nov 15, 2013)

Tried purchasing Senran Kagura Burst. My SD card isn't large enough. The boobs are just TOO MUCH! 

Guess I'm gonna have to shell out a couple bucks for a new one; I already bought the game, after all.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 15, 2013)

Shirker said:


> It's out!? I thought it didn't release until early next year.
> 
> Once I get paid tomorrow, I'm all over that.



Yup, it came out. Looks like you already tried buying it. 

Let me know how it is, I still have $10 leftover from that $30 SMT4xFE promotion a while ago. Just not sure if I should add $20 to my balance and buy it, or wait until it goes on sale.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 15, 2013)

im hyped as shit for zelda...fuck the consoles for now, the 3ds continues to be my best purchase of the year.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 15, 2013)

The new Kirby game is called Kirby: Triple Deluxe, and it releases in Japan on January 11th, 2014.



Hopefully this means we'll get it by March.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 15, 2013)

*The 3DS Miiverse won't allow private messages or friend requests*



*Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay so now proper communication between your friends only is out of the fucking question. Christ Nintendo could you not be so fucking ass-backwards with implementing such BASICS in your fucking OS??? Fuck.*

Hype deflated now.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 15, 2013)

why can't nintendo use gamertags damn it. this friend code shit makes pokemon unplayable past the story.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 15, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> why can't nintendo use gamertags damn it. this friend code shit makes pokemon unplayable past the story.



Lol that is new.
You know what was unplayable? Having friend codes for every fucking individual game. It being system wide is a relief

And shit, if this is what they have to do so I dont have to go online and have to deal with things being online only then Ill take it!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 15, 2013)

Oh, Nintendo. Try as you might, that online caveman mentality still pops out, huh?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]_F--EaxMDLA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm trying to justify dropping $20 for Senran Kagura. Is it worth it? :33


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 15, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm trying to justify dropping $20 for Senran Kagura. Is it worth it? :33



Its two games with fun combat and nice character models

Your decision


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 15, 2013)

Only thing holding me back is that I have other games in my backlog to start and finish.

But none of them are 3DS games, so lulz, might as well buy it.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 15, 2013)

just bought ocarina of time and twilight princess, zeldathon in bound


----------



## G (Nov 16, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *The 3DS Miiverse won't allow private messages or friend requests*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This make no sense


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]nORgM4lpslk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alicia (Nov 18, 2013)

using kids in commercials always seemed like a bad idea to me.


----------



## Yagura (Nov 18, 2013)

Impressive commercial.



Daftvirgin said:


> using kids in commercials always seemed like a bad idea to me.



Why's that?


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 18, 2013)

no fire emblem in that commercial is criminal.


----------



## Tazmo (Nov 18, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

